# "Bikeschaukel" fränkische Schweiz



## Deleted 369460 (9. Februar 2016)

Mehr darüber hier:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/pegnitz/giesche-will-bike-netz-in-der-frankischen-1.4539354?rssPage=bm9yZGJheWVybi5kZQ==

und hier:
http://pegnitz.epaper.nordbayerisch...15/07/03/pdf/03_07_2015_bpp_16_46cd618b83.pdf

Pfingsten 2016 soll sie fertig sein


> Pegnitz. Für Mountainbiker gibt es drei Top-Regionen: Den Bayerischen Wald, den Schwarzwald und neuerdings das Erzgebirge. Warum? Weil man dort den „Stoneman“ erfand, 160 Kilometer Strecke mit 4000 Höhenmetern. Diesem „Stoneman“ will Michél Giesche in der Fränkischen Schweiz Konkurenz machen mit einem „Ammonit-Challenge“.


http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/ammonit-challenge-der-fraenkischen-schweiz_398446


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Februar 2016)

Hatten wir schon. Hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ammonit-challenge.767560/

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass kommerzielle Angebote eher schaden als nutzen, siehe Verwüstungen im Vinschgau. Ob dass die Fränkische braucht?

Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich, dass die Gastgeber in der Fränkischen von meist schon sehr betagten Klientel leben, die es in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird, daher wären neue Zielgruppen ziemlich wichtig für das Überleben der touristischen Infrastruktur ...

Ich geb's zu, ich mag die Fränkische (biketechnisch) auch wegen der Einsamkeit (beim Klettern ist es schon ganz anders), kein Vergleich mit den Wandererhorden und vielen Bikern in der Pfalz, so als Beispiel.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ob dass die Fränkische braucht?



Ich bin der Meinung die fränkische braucht das eher nicht. Es hätte auch gereicht wenn man in den verschiedenen Teilen der fränkischen Schweiz feste Rundkurse wie z.b. in Heiligenstadt und Hollfeld geschaffen hätte. Das sorgt nicht für einen Massenauflauf und fördert dennoch die einzelnen Regionen und Landkreise durch Besucherzuwachs.

An Urlaubern mangelt es sicher nicht in der fränkischen Schweiz und zudem haben wir ein großes Einzugsgebiet aus dem Umland aus dem jedes Wochenende und auch unter der Woche die Leute zu uns kommen.


----------



## 0815p (10. Februar 2016)

is dieser michel giesche hier im forum, wenn ja, soll er sich doch mal dazu melden


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir so einen Kommerzialheini wie den Immobilien"berater" Michel Giesche hier brauchen.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> ...und neuerdings das Erzgebirge. Warum? Weil man dort den „Stoneman“ erfand, 160 Kilometer Strecke mit 4000 Höhenmetern.



Schöne Geschichte, stimmt nur nicht. Erfunden wurde es in Südtirol von Roland Stauder, der mittlerweile versucht diese Idee gewinnbringend zu verkaufen und mit dem Tourismusverband Erzgebirge jemanden gefunden hat, der bereit war und ist Lizenzgebühren zu bezahlen.

Die Strecke besteht fast ausschließlich aus Forststraßen, teilweise asphaltiert, "Verwüstungen" sind also nicht zu befürchten.

Die "Erfindung" beschränkt sich auf die radfahrergerechte Beschilderung der Waldstraßen und ausgesprochen phantasievolles Marketing ("Stoneman-Trail").

Ich hoffe nicht, das die Fränkische Schweiz ähnliches nötig hat.


----------



## gandi85 (10. Februar 2016)

Lieber präventiv pro-bike tätig werden als im anschluss in die röhre schaun
Die fränkische schweiz strebt schon länger die Auszeichnung als "Premium Wandergebiet" an.
Könnt euch ja mal die Satzungen von solchen Zertifikaten durchlesen. Dreimal dürft ihr raten was da als erstes verboten wird. Bikeverbot auf dem Frankenweg war ja auch mal im gespräch.
Die Zeiten als man bei bestem Wetter an einem Sonntag maximal die "Sauber-Crew" auf ihren Radln in einer Felswand hängend beobachten konnte sind schon länger vorbei. 
Der Verkehr hat schon spürbar zugenommen.

Ob so eine komplette ausschilderung sein muss, sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Februar 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Könnt euch ja mal die Satzungen von solchen Zertifikaten durchlesen. Dreimal dürft ihr raten was da als erstes verboten wird.



Die Zertifizierer dürfen in ihre Satzungen schreiben, was sie wollen; etwas verbieten dürfen sie nicht. Und die Ausschilderung eines Premiumwanderweges ist eben kein Grund für ein Radfahrverbot, auch wenn das manche Touristiker gern so hätten.

Lehrreich zum Thema ist der Thread zum Altmühltal-Panoramaweg.


----------



## gandi85 (10. Februar 2016)

Den thread kenn ich fast auswendig. Und genau so einen Quark sollte man vermeiden, ganz egal, wie das am ende dort ausgeht.
Problem ist und bleibt die Menge an bikern. So lange man von uns quasi nix merkt gibts auch keinen stress. Nur erklär des mal den leuten die mtim auto anreisen, einen tag "shredden" gehen wollen und dann wieder weg sind.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Februar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Schöne Geschichte, stimmt nur nicht.



Die kam ja auch nicht von mir sondern ich habe nur einen verlinkten Artikel zitiert.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Strecke besteht fast ausschließlich aus Forststraßen, teilweise asphaltiert, "Verwüstungen" sind also nicht zu befürchten.



100% Zustimmung, der Trailanteil des Miriquidi beschränkt sich auf ein paar Teilabschnitte sowie die Trails durch den Trailcenter Rabenberg. Der Asphalt und Schotterstreckenanteil überwiegt bei dem Rundkurs.

Der Stoneman Miriquidi ist ja auch Stauders Kindchen.

Das was der Giesche jetzt bei uns macht erinnert mich irgendwie an Trittbrettfahrerei ...


----------



## rainman71 (10. Februar 2016)

hi all,

wie lenka k. schon erwähnt hat, habe ich unter dem von ihr verlinkten thread ja schon erklärt, worum es geht bzw. worum es eben nicht geht...

was mir echt zu denken gibt, ist wenn MTBer über andere MTBer herziehen, ohne auch nur im ansatz zu wissen, worum es geht und was die beweggründe oder ziele sind.

wenn ich dann noch solche (fast schon neidischen) bewertungen, wie "kommerzialheini" lese, dann krieg ich echt das kalte kotzen. ...nur mal so zur info: mein engagement und das vieler anderer freiwilliger locals in dieser sache ist rein EHRENAMTLICH und somit unentgeltlich.

wobei dieser artikel hier genau dieses verhalten untereinander echt treffend beschreibt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/08/mountainbiker-deutschlands-was-ist-los-mit-euch/

denkt mal drüber nach, warum wir um genau diese akzeptanz "kämpfen" müssen, wenn wir uns gegenseitig im weg rumstehen!

das soll es von mir unter diesem thread gewesen sein.

beste grüße und rock`n´roll

michél


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Februar 2016)

rainman71 schrieb:


> zur info: mein engagement und das vieler anderer freiwilliger locals in dieser sache ist rein EHRENAMTLICH und somit unentgeltlich.



Mutter Theresa der MTBler?



> - "sägezahnprofile" bis die waden platzen, aber auch entspanntes "cruisen" an den hangkanten und auf den hochebenen
> - gastronomischer genuss (brauereien, brennereien, gastwirtschaften, biergärten, keller usw.), der einmalig in deutschland sein dürfte
> - ein preis-leistungsverhältnis, dass überragend ist
> - bezahlbare übernachtungen in familiär geführten hotels, gasthäusern und pensionen
> ...



Was ist das Ziel?
Gezielt noch mehr Biker von überall her in die fränkische Schweiz zu locken?

Wenn jemand wirklich was für die regionalen Biker tun will, Streckenerhalt etc., dann braucht es dieses ganze Tourismusmarketing drumherum nicht.


----------



## JulH (10. Februar 2016)

Solang sich die Ausschilderung größtenteils auf Forst- und Schotterpisten bezieht, seh ich da kein Problem. Bei den Mountainbikerouten Heiligenstadt gibt es auch keine Probleme.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Februar 2016)

Was haben denn die Bgm-Kremer-Routen mit MTB zu tun?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Februar 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Was haben denn die Bgm-Kremer-Routen mit MTB zu tun?



Nix - langweilige aber dafür familienfreundliche Radrundtouren halt. Der Asphalt und Schotteranteil überwiegt.
Ob das nun MTB-Touren sind oder nicht, liegt aber im Auge des einzelnen Betrachters.
Für Urlaubsgäste aber sicher eine hervorrangende Sache.

Es werden aber auch keine "Massen" aus weiß Gott woher angelockt um eine dieser Touren zu fahren. 
Das ist schonmal ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

"Insider" kennen die "Bike Guide Fränkische Schweiz". Dessen Erfinder und Vertreiber stammt ja auch aus Egloffstein.


----------



## rainman71 (11. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Nix - langweilige aber dafür familienfreundliche Radrundtouren halt. Der Asphalt und Schotteranteil überwiegt.
> Ob das nun MTB-Touren sind oder nicht, liegt aber im Auge des einzelnen Betrachters.
> Für Urlaubsgäste aber sicher eine hervorrangende Sache.
> 
> ...



hi,

gut dass du den tomski ansprichst.

der thomas war übrigens bei der ersten infoveranstaltung in egloffstein dabei.

...das problem bei dem MTB-guide ist halt, das der thomas routen veröffentlicht, von denen er nicht weiß, durch welches schutz-, verbiss- oder rückzugsbebiet diese gerade verlaufen.

hier ist speziell durch die app-entwicklung, die er gerade abgeschlossen hat, noch viel mehr unabgestimmten und somit ärgervorprogrammierten nutzungsvarianten tür- und tor geöffnet.

beispiel: so schön das todtsfelder tal oder die klamm von buckenreuth nach wannbach auch zu fahren ist, beide bereiche gehören aufgrund ihrer bekannten problematiken nicht "öffentlich" kommuniziert, weil wir MTBer uns damit zum wandererschreck oder naturfrevler machen und somit die "gewünschte" reflektionsfläche für unsere eigentlichen "gegner" bieten.

beste grüße und rock`n´roll

michél


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Februar 2016)

rainman71 schrieb:


> so schön das todtsfelder tal .... auch zu fahren ist, beide bereiche gehören aufgrund ihrer bekannten problematiken nicht "öffentlich" kommuniziert


Die Touren von Tomsky, die durch dieses Talk ziehen, verlaufen bis auf das Stück Eggloffstein bis "Getränkeverkauf" auf breitem, vierspurig befahrbarem Weg. Erläutere mir also mal bitte die Problematik.

Die Unterstellung, Tomsky (und ich) hätten Touren durch Schutz-, Verbiss- oder Rückzugsbebiete gelegt, verbitte ich mir mit allem Nachdruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainman71 (11. Februar 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Touren von Tomsky, die durch dieses Talk ziehen, verlaufen bis auf das Stück Eggloffstein bis "Getränkeverkauf" auf breitem, vierspurig befahrbarem Weg. Erläutere mir also mal bitte die Problematik.
> 
> Die Unterstellung, Tomsky (und ich) hätten Touren durch Schutz-, Verbiss- oder Rückzugsbebiete gelegt, verbitte ich mir mit allem Nachdruck.



hi dafriiitz,

ich wollte dir und dem thomas nicht auf den schlips treten, auch wenn du dich so fühlst...

...frag aber gerne mal in den hegeringen oder bei den beiden kreisjagdberatern nach...

gerne hätten wir einen teil der von euch kommunizierten routenempfehlungen mit in unser konzept aufgenommen, was uns aber durch die jeweiligen vorgenannten nutzungsberechtigten sehr oft berechtigt, weil sauber mit verbisskarten begründet untersagt wurde.

kontaktadressen aller relevanten hegeringvorsitzenden und der zwei kreisjagdberater kannst du gerne via pn von mir haben.

p.s. das mit dem nichtwissentlichen ausweisen von (kritischen) routenempfehlungen betrifft nicht nur dich oder den thomas, sondern alle routen die via bikemap, gpsies oder sonstwie öffentlich kommuniziert werden. da online-angebote aber keinen offiziellen charakter haben, ist das ja auch nicht eure aufgabenstellung.

also, nix für ungut

beste grüße

michél


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Februar 2016)

Ach, um die JAGD-Mafia geht es da...na denn...


----------



## gandi85 (11. Februar 2016)

Tatsächlich gehts um die bewohner des waldes...
todtsfelder tal ist z.b. seit je her wildrückzugszone usw. solche dinge sollte man schon berücksichtigen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Februar 2016)

Existiert eigentlich der FlowPark Gößweinstein noch?


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Februar 2016)

Also, wie ich das verstehe, werden die markierten Routen grösstenteils so verlaufen, das sich die Zahlungskräftige- und willige Kundschaft und die ortskundigen Biker (und solche *Innen, die sich dafür halten ), nicht in die Quere kommen werden, wie im MTBpark Pfälzerwald, halt. Erinnert mich auch an "Bikeland" Tirol und andere "hochwertige" Bikeangebote. 

Ob dann die Stöckchenleger vermehrt die "inoffiziellen" weil unmarkierten Wege in Angriff nehmen werden?? Mit Bikeverboten ist es in Bayern gar nicht so einfach, wie wir jüngst gesehen haben, in der Hinsicht sollte also nichts zu befürchten sein?

Hmmm, jetzt klingt's als ob ich das Ding gutheissen würde. Tue ich nicht, bin nämlich der festen Überzeugung, dass frau (und man auch) auch in der Freizeit das Hirn eingeschaltet lassen sollte anstatt fragwürdige Erlebnisprodukte zu konsumieren.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Februar 2016)

Die Gefahr ist eben, das wenn es so eine offizielle Route oder auch mehrer geben wird, das man auf den anderen auch weniger frequentierten Wanderwegen Bikeverbot anstrebt.

Man muss eben aufpassen das man den Suppenteller nicht zu voll macht mit der Tourismusmarketingsuppe, sonst schwappt es schnell über!

Ich glaube nicht das sich die Wirte und Gasthäuser / Pensionen in der fränkischen Schweiz über zu wenig Auslastung beklagen müssen.

Ich habe Verwandschaft in Aufsess, die haben auch Fremdenzimmer, die sind das ganze Jahr belegt mit Berlinern etc., Sommer wie Winter.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> ...
> Das was der Giesche jetzt bei uns macht erinnert mich irgendwie an Trittbrettfahrerei ...



Finde ich legitim; das Konzept hat Potential. Ich hoffe nur, es wird besser umgesetzt als im Erzgebirge.



rainman71 schrieb:


> ...das problem bei dem MTB-guide ist halt, das der thomas routen veröffentlicht, von denen er nicht weiß, durch welches schutz-, verbiss- oder rückzugsbebiet diese gerade verlaufen.
> 
> hier ist speziell durch die app-entwicklung, die er gerade abgeschlossen hat, noch viel mehr unabgestimmten und somit ärgervorprogrammierten nutzungsvarianten tür- und tor geöffnet.
> 
> beispiel: so schön das todtsfelder tal oder die klamm von buckenreuth nach wannbach auch zu fahren ist, beide bereiche gehören aufgrund ihrer bekannten problematiken nicht "öffentlich" kommuniziert, weil wir MTBer uns damit zum wandererschreck oder naturfrevler machen und somit die "gewünschte" reflektionsfläche für unsere eigentlichen "gegner" bieten.





rainman71 schrieb:


> das mit dem nichtwissentlichen ausweisen von (kritischen) routenempfehlungen betrifft nicht nur dich oder den thomas, sondern alle routen die via bikemap, gpsies oder sonstwie öffentlich kommuniziert werden. da online-angebote aber keinen offiziellen charakter haben, ist das ja auch nicht eure aufgabenstellung.



Man sollte da mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Von einer offiziell ausgeschilderten Route erwartet jeder, das der Verlauf mit allen Grundstücksberechtigten abgestimmt ist; von einem gedruckten Führer erwartet man das eher nicht, von einer Strecke auf einem Internet-Tourenportal wie gpsies erst recht nicht. Und solange die Routenempfehlungen nicht auf Wegen verlaufen, auf denen das Radfahren verboten ist - wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Februar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Finde ich legitim; das Konzept hat Potential. Ich hoffe nur, es wird besser umgesetzt als im Erzgebirge.



Was war schlecht oder nicht so gut umgesetzt deiner Meinung nach beim Miriquidi?

Wir sind die Silber Tour gefahren, Start Pöhlberg bis zum Übernachtungsziel Abertamy (Cz) und am zweiten Tag den Rest zurück zum Pöhlberg.
Eine Genusstour wurde es bei uns nicht, den ersten Tag sind wir im Dauernieselregen gefahren, da haben viele die auch mit uns gestartet sind am Morgen am Pöhlberg sich im Sporthotel Rabenberg einquartiert. Dort haben wir auch Pause gemacht, alle waren sehr freundlich dort, in der Kantine hats Essen gegeben und man hat uns einen Trockenraum zur verfügung gestellt um unserer Klamotten etwas zu trocknen. Naja gebracht hats nicht viel, aber wir waren wenigstens mit sauberen Klamotten in der Kantine 

In der Cz. hat man uns mit unseren völlig versifften Bikes an der Rezeption vorbei geschickt um diese so dreckig wie sie waren im Keller zu verstauen. Frühstück war lecker, warmes Abendessen haben wir Abends um halb 10 auch noch bekommen.

Die Leute egal wo wir hinkamen waren immer freundlich, die Strecke war super ausgeschildert, gibt eigentlich nichts zu beanstanden. Gut der Trailanteil hielt sich in Grenzen, viel Asphalt und Schotteranteil. Das wäre aber auch das einzige was es zu bemängeln gäbe von meiner Seite aus.

Und wer diese angebotenen Komplettpakete bucht ist einfach selber schuld. Wir waren zu zweit und haben Übernachtungen privat gebucht, nicht über den Veranstalter. Weiß nichtmehr genau, 25 oder 29,- € fürs Starterpaket.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Februar 2016)

@rainman71



mw.dd schrieb:


> Man sollte da mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.




Genau, man sollte mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, denn euer Partner oder auch nicht Partner die VGN ist da nicht besser was das Vermitteln von offiziellen Charakter betrifft: http://www.vgn.de/radfahren/


----------



## mw.dd (13. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Was war schlecht oder nicht so gut umgesetzt deiner Meinung nach beim Miriquidi?





FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Gut der Trailanteil hielt sich in Grenzen, viel Asphalt und Schotteranteil. Das wäre aber auch das einzige was es zu bemängeln gäbe


.
So wie er jetzt ausgeschildert ist werde ich den Stoneman Miriquidi nie fahren (na gut, vielleicht mit 75 auf dem E-Bike  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Februar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> .
> So wie er jetzt ausgeschildert ist werde ich den Stoneman Miriquidi nie fahren



könntest es ja mal an einem Tag versuchen, so als Gold Fahrer - ich glaube da bist du dann froh wenn der Trailanteil nicht so hoch ist


----------



## mw.dd (13. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> könntest es ja mal an einem Tag versuchen, so als Gold Fahrer - ich glaube da bist du dann froh wenn der Trailanteil nicht so hoch ist



Da ich nicht aus sportlichen Erwägungen, sondern zum Spaß Mountainbike fahre kommt das nicht in Frage


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## Yankee Doodle (14. Februar 2016)

Bevor hier direkt kritisiert wird, denke ich auch, dass man von beiden Seiten lieber das Gespräch suchen sollte, durchaus auch das persönliche. In meinen Augen ist die Fränkische Schweiz weit von Andrang entfernt. Wenn ich in der Fränkischen guide treffen wir maximal beim Herbsttermin im September mal ein paar mehr Wanderer an den gängigen, gut erreichbaren Hot-Spots. Die Gegend ist unheimlich schön und es wäre doch wünschenswert die regionale Wirtschaft touristisch zu stärken, denn an wirklich schönen Unterkünften jenseits von Wallfahrerei mangelt es durchaus.
Die wirklich guten Wege die von den Locals gefahren werden lassen sich im Grunde sowieso kaum in ein touristisches Konzept pressen, dafür sind diese Wege teilweise einfach zu anspruchsvoll. Die Situation mit den Premiumwanderwegen findet auch der Tourismus sehr problematisch, gerade im Altmühltal stellt sich das vor Ort etwas anders dar.
Eine Inspiration am Stoneman ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, wobei ich den Fokus in der Fränkischen weniger auf Challenge als auf naturnahre Walderholung und Naherholung für die Metropolregion legen würde. Wenn der VGN sich mit integriert ist das von der Anreise her super und touristisch lässt es sich gut kanalisieren, ohne die Freizügigkeit der Locals und Insider zu beschneiden. Ich fände es super wenn man in der Fränkischen Schweiz endlich mal ein tolles Trailtourismuskonzept durchziehen würde und zeigen, dass das gut funktionieren kann. Wenn man doch wieder auf Forststraßen geht, sollte man wirklich schauen naturnahe Forstwege, die es zur Genüge gibt zu nutzen und nicht aufgeschotterte Nutzwege.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Februar 2016)

Dann sollte man sich aber auch mit denen hier absprechen
http://wiesenttal-trail.jimdo.com/
bzw.: http://wiesenttal-trail.jimdo.com/sport-hiker/

Wobei das jetzt weniger in euer Vorhaben fällt, Ihr wollt ja von Gräfenberg bis maximal Ebermannstadt.

Das erklärt übrigens auch warum die Seite links der Wiesent auf den Wanderwegen (Frankenweg etc.) stärker frequentiert ist als die Wanderwege auf der rechten Seite (Ruine und Grotte Neideck mal ausgenommen) sofern man nicht unten an der Schotterpiste der Bahnlinie entlang fährt.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (14. Februar 2016)

@FrankoniaTrails  Ich glaube nicht das der Wiesenttrail so sehr zieht. Die Frequenz hängt eher mit Qualität der Wege und Dichte der Highlights zusammen und der Sonnenausgesetztheit. Aber wie gesagt, gerade die Wege des Wiesenttrails würde ich nicht in ein MTB-touristisches Komzept pressen. Die Zielgruppe die das gut fahren kann ist sehr klein, dort funktioniert viel über das Mitfahren bei Locals und eine entsprechende soziale Kontrolle das die Wege danach noch so aussehen wie davor. Dort hat eine breite Tourenbikerzielgruppe nicht unbedingt wahnsinnig viel Spaß dank harter Anstiege und massig Spitzkehren bergab, die spätestens in Richtung Streitberg umgesetzt werden müssen.


----------



## mw.dd (14. Februar 2016)

@FrankoniaTrails @Yankee Doodle 
Ihr macht mich gerade neugierig


----------



## Yankee Doodle (14. Februar 2016)

@mw.dd  Zu Recht, es gibt in der Fränkischen ein paar Runden mit wirklich extrem hohen Trailanteil, wobei die entsprechenden Aufstiegsrampen durchaus unschön sein können, vor allem wenn man am Abend zuvor zu viel fränkisches Bier hatte. Es gibt einen fast durchgehenden ca. 5-6 km Hangtrail, endlos Spitzkehren und Schwierigkeiten die man sonst gerne nur aus hochalpinen Bereichen kennt, allerdings sind die Abfahrten einfach sehr kurz. Aber schon wirklich sehr schön, am besten lässt sich das erfahren mit den Herren aus dem Leutenbach Thread hier im Forum. Da hast du dann fränkisches Biken in seiner schönsten Art.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Februar 2016)

@mw.dd

kleine Video- Impression, bewegte Bilder sagen mehr als Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Februar 2016)

Solange man aber noch die  Enduro DEM in Streitberg veranstaltet sollte es keine Probleme mit Jägern und Forstämtern geben wegen den MTBlern






Diese Jahr ists wieder soweit, 2. Oktober




 

http://endurokalender.de/event/dem-streitberg-2016/


----------



## Cubie (14. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> @mw.dd
> 
> kleine Video- Impression, bewegte Bilder sagen mehr als Worte


Rund um die Oswaldshöhle, wunderschöner Trail , der es aber in sich hat...

Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel auf den Frühling, wenn es Wetter und Untergrund wieder zulässt da zu biken....


----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mich über etwas wie dass Trail center Rabenberg Freuen.
Dort hätte der ambitionierte CCler, bis hin zum Enduro Fahrer Spaß.
Dass ganze natürlich als Ergänzung zu den vielen Trails die wir schon haben.


An den Heiligenstadt Mtb Runden sieht man doch Super dass so etwas wie Stoneman Miriquidi nicht wirklich interessant ist.
Ich bin sie gefahren und wohn mitten drin, viel ist da nicht los.



Solange es Bier gibt und Klettern erlaub ist wird es in der Fränkischen nie wenig Touristen geben.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Februar 2016)

Du nicht sprechen "H'stadt Mtb Runden" - besser sprechen Krämer-Runden!!!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Februar 2016)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über etwas wie dass Trail center Rabenberg Freuen.



Musst Du fahren dahin 
http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=115&Itemid=61

Das Problem mit den Bikeparks ist doch eigentlich das diese meist nur am Wochenende geöffnet haben und nur bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. Februar 2016)

Nein OnO hat mit dem Trailcenter nichts gemeinsam.
Rabenberg hat 7 tage die Woche offen, bei jedem Wetter, aber leider nur von 01.04-31.10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Februar 2016)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Rabenberg hat 7 tage die Woche offen, bei jedem Wetter, aber leider nur von 01.04-31.10.



Als wir vorbei kamen im September (Miriquidi Tour), stand Trailcenter Rabenberg- Öffnungszeiten Freitag - Sonntag.
Ich kann nur das sagen was ich selbst gelsen habe.

Das kann natürlich am Anfang und in der Mitte der Saison (Urlaubs u. Ferienzeit) durchaus anderes sein.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Als wir vorbei kamen im September (Miriquidi Tour), stand Trailcenter Rabenberg- Öffnungszeiten Freitag - Sonntag.
> Ich kann nur das sagen was ich selbst gelsen habe.
> 
> Das kann natürlich am Anfang und in der Mitte der Saison (Urlaubs u. Ferienzeit) durchaus anderes sein.



Dass bezieht sich nur auf dass Kaffe, oder die Kasse zum Karten kaufen (gibts auch am Automat)
Aber sonst sind die 1.04 bis 31.10 offen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Februar 2016)

Ahso - das hinten wo die Holzüberdachungen sind ist das Trail- Kaffe ... ich dachte das wäre der Trailcenter und das Sporthotel ist seperat


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Februar 2016)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über etwas wie dass Trail center Rabenberg Freuen.



Meinst du, in der Fränkischen sollten auch Wege in die Landschaft reingebaggert werden? 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Meinst du, in der Fränkischen sollten auch Wege in die Landschaft reingebaggert werden?
> 
> Servus,
> 
> Lenka K.



Ja Logo sollen da Neue Wege geschaffen werden, die alten zu beschildern und dann am ende noch Geld zu verlangen wäre ziemlich scheiße.

Auch wenn du es nicht glauben kannst,willst oder magst alle Wege auf denen wir Biken sind von Menschen geschaffen worden.

Unter Anbetracht Zehntausender Kilometer befestigter Schotter Wege Stören ein Paar Kilometer Trails auch nicht.
Rückegassen würden sich zum Beispiel super für Trails eignen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Februar 2016)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Rückegassen würden sich zum Beispiel super für Trails eignen.



Rückegassen sind aber keine Weg, Pfade oder Trails sondern Sackgassen.
Ich glaube nicht das Rückegassen trailtauglich wären.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Rückegassen sind aber keine Weg, Pfade oder Trails sondern Sackgassen.
> Ich glaube nicht das Rückegassen trailtauglich wären.



Aus meiner Erfahrung gibt es viel Rückegassen zwischen zwei befestigten wegen.
Dass man da erst einen Trail reinbauen müsste ist klar, zumindest würden man auf solchen wegen nichts mehr kaputt machen.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Februar 2016)

Verstehe ich es richtig: es geht primär um das Geldverlangen können ...

Wege und Pfade gibt es nämlich genug, und dass die auch mal gebaut wurden, dürfte jedem klar sein. Es gibt aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob es ein Brechsandweg à la Rabenberg ist, der einer schmalen Schneise der Verwüstung im Wald gleicht, oder ein schon in der Landschaft integrierter alter Weg. Biker, die nur auf Forstpisten oder aber im Bikepark unterwegs sind, merken den Unterschied vielleicht gar nicht, aber das heisst noch lange nicht, dass man den Wald für solche Klientel umgraben muss. Stichwort umgraben: es reicht, was die Staatsforste im Wald anrichten, da muss noch nicht mehr kaputt gemacht werden!

Und übrigens, einigermassen gut ausgeschildert sind die existierenden Wege eigentlich auch. Es reicht, sich eine Topokarte zu kaufen (Kostenpunkt: 8.80E, hält um die 5 Jahre), auf die gestrichelten Linien achten und sich seine Tour selber zusammenbasteln. Alternativ gibt's auch GPS.

Aber da muss das Gehirn auch in der Freizeit eingeschaltet bleiben, womit es anscheinend bei manchen hapert.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Verstehe ich es richtig: es geht primär um das Geldverlangen können ...
> 
> Wege und Pfade gibt es nämlich genug, und dass die auch mal gebaut wurden, dürfte jedem klar sein. Es gibt aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob es ein Brechsandweg à la Rabenberg ist, der einer schmalen Schneise der Verwüstung im Wald gleicht, oder ein schon in der Landschaft integrierter alter Weg. Biker, die nur auf Forstpisten oder aber im Bikepark unterwegs sind, merken den Unterschied vielleicht gar nicht, aber das heisst noch lange nicht, dass man den Wald für solche Klientel umgraben muss. Stichwort umgraben: es reicht, was die Staatsforste im Wald anrichten, da muss noch nicht mehr kaputt gemacht werden!
> 
> ...



Man man dann bin ich einer von den extra schlauen, ich brauch kein GPS und keiner Karten und finde Trotzdem immer wieder Trails.



Ich nehme an du warst noch nie in Rabenberg?
Die Trails sind überwiegend Natürlich, an Stellen an denn es immer nass ist kommt mal Schotter zum Einsatz und ab und zu wir mal ein Kicker oder Anlieger gebaut.


Und weil der Forst alle Kurz und Kleinhaut dürfen wir als biker also kein Trails mehr bauen (was wir ja eh nicht dürfen)
Sollte sich da nicht eher der Forst zurückhalten?



Wenn man neue Wege baut und 10Jahre wartet, dann wären sie ja auch alt, würden sie dich dann nicht mehr Stören.

Nichts für ungut, ich hab verstanden dass dir die Trails Reichen und du nichts neues willst.
Ich hoffe dann auch ich sehe dich nie in einen Trailcenter oder Bike Park.


----------



## Achtzig (19. Februar 2016)

Aber gegen einen solchen Brechsandweg zB an der Sommerrodelbahn hinab würde ja auch nix sprechen. Oder? Wenn man damit dann einen bestehenden Weg oberhalb mit einem unterhalb bestehenden verbindet, kann das doch nicht schaden? Das dann irgednwie im Kreis führen und mit nem MTB-Route-Vermerk auspfeilen. Zack hätte man ne Attraktion mehr. Und die dann noch nicht kostenpflichtig. Das wäre doch mal ein Anschub für den Bike-Tourismus. Natürlich müsste das alles so geplant werden, dass es keine Konflikte mit anderen gibt, also die Abfahrten da, wo eh nix mehr zerstört werden muss, die Verbindungen da lang, wo die Kapazitäten groß genug sind um ein paar Radler zu verkraften ohne andere zu stören. Dann wäre das doch ähnlich wie angelegte Wanderwege bisher. Nur eben nicht für Wanderer angelegt sondern für MTBler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (19. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ... es reicht, was die Staatsforste im Wald anrichten, da muss noch nicht mehr kaputt gemacht werden!...



WOW, welche Erkenntnis der patentierten Antikommunistin.

...und dabei handelt es sich nicht mal um die Forstbehörden eines "Unrechtsstaates"...tzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Achtzig (19. Februar 2016)

Gelöscht.  Bringt ja doch nix..


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Februar 2016)

dann lösch ich die Antwort auch...


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Februar 2016)

Wie heisst es doch so schön: Herrin, lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen. Oder mit Lenin: "Lerne, lerne, lerne!" 

Würde eventuell was bringen. Auch weil Toleranz bekanntlich nicht zu den stärken dieser Gesinnung gehört, es hiess nicht umsonst "Diktatur des Proletariats", wenn wir schon bei den Proletariern sind. Und es war keine leere Floskel.

Servus,

  Lenka K.

An alle: Bitte entschuldigt die Störung, gleich sind wir zurück beim Thema.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Februar 2016)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dann auch ich sehe dich nie in einen Trailcenter oder Bike Park.



Das kannst du laut sagen.

Übrigens, wer Brechsandpisten mag, kann ja schon jetzt die verschieden Trailcenter besuchen (in Tschechien gibt's auch midenstens eins, heisst "Singltrek Pod Smrkem"), oder aber in die zahlreichen Bikeparks, auch manche hochgelobten Bikedestinationen, z.B. Sankt Moritz planieren immer mehr ehemalige Naturtrails oder bauen neue "Flowtrails" (Livigno, Flims).

Ach ja: und kennen tue ich sowas persönlich auch, nämlich aus Grossbritannien. Aber da ist das ganze Konzept entstanden, weil man erstens nirgends auf Pfaden legal fahren durfte (ein MTB ist da juristisch gesehen ein Pferd und auf bridleways/Karrenwege verbannt, mindestens war's vor 15 Jahren so), zweitens es v.a. in den entlegenen Gegenden in Wales und Schottland ausser Forststrassen sowieso kaum Pfade gibt und drittens die Matschproblematik Ausmasse annimmt, die sich ein Mitteleuropäer gar nicht vorstellen kann.

Aber eigentlich reden wir hier am Thema vorbei, weil es bei dem vorgestellten Konzept nie um Wegeneubau ging, sondern um einheitliche Beschilderung existierenden Wege mitsamt Marketing und a bissl Abzocke.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Oder mit Lenin: "Lerne, lerne, lerne!"


Du musst schon richtig zitieren.
Lenin sagte: "Lernen, lernen, und nochmals lernen."
Das "_*nochmals*_" bedeutet vor allem, Gelerntes auch wieder in Frage zu stellen, bedeutet, Gegenthesen zu diskutieren.
Das nennt man einen dialektischen Prozess.


----------



## gandi85 (19. Februar 2016)

Mehr fällt mir zu den letzten beiden Seiten nicht ein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2016)

-Die ganzen Probleme/Diskussionen gäbe es ohne Internet nicht oder nur sehr zäh. 
Also schaukelt euch nicht so auf.   
Ändern können wir, die Masse, eh nichts mehr an der Entwicklung, der Genießer muss lernen mit der immer schwieriger werdenden Situation umzugehen. Die gegenseitige Achtung ist so extrem im Keller, das man hier kaum noch was schreiben will und kann. 
Der Mensch ist und bleibt die meiste Zeit ein gnadenloser Individualist....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> -Die ganzen Probleme/Diskussionen gäbe es ohne Internet nicht oder nur sehr zäh.



Früher hätte man halt Leserbriefe an die verschiedenen Zeitungen geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (23. Februar 2016)

"Früher war mehr Lametta"
(Loriot, "Weihnachten bei Hoppenstedts")


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Februar 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "Früher war mehr Lametta"
> (Loriot, "Weihnachten bei Hoppenstedts")



und Kugeln waren Rot


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Februar 2016)

Februar News

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/pegnitz/stadtrat-betzenstein-befurwortet-bikeschaukel-1.5004217

Bikeschaukel: selbst Jäger einverstanden
http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/selbst-die-jager-lassen-sich-uberzeugen_448993

Mir stellt sich immernoch die Frage, wie man die Biker erstens in der Gräfenberg Bahn als auch in der Agilis von Forchheim nach Ebermannstadt bringen will. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das die Züge von FO nach EBS immer gut gefüllt sind an den Wochenenden und man schon Glück haben muss sein Bike mit im Zug mitnehmen zu können. Ebenso wie will man das lösen mit der Gräfenberg Bahn, darin sind "die Geister die keiner rufen wollte".

Mehr Züge einsetzen wird wohl nicht gehen beide Strecken sind glaube ich eingleisig, die von FO nach EBS aber ganz sicher.


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Februar 2016)

Wir wissen aber doch inzwischen, dass nur ein "Sondersignal" gesetzt werden muss, dann können auch mehrere Züge gleichzeitig auf eingleisigen Strecken fahren, sogar in  entgegengesetzten Richtungen.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. Februar 2016)

Mein größten Respekt an den Initiator Bikeschaukel, auch wenn ich nichts mit solchen wegen anfangen kann.
Mein Glückwunsch für alle CCler.



Dass die Jäger und die angestaubten Wandervereine sich Freuen wen man die Mountainbiker auf Forstrassen verweisen kann ist ja Relativ logisch.
Ich hoff ich muss mir jetzt nicht noch öfters anhören dass ich auf die ausgeschilderten MTB Wege soll.


Und wenn ich sowas lese dann Frage ich mich wann es zu den ersten Trail Sperrung kommt.
„Für die Mountainbiker wolle man keine Verbote aussprechen sondern sie einfach nur mithilfe eines Lenkungskonzeptes führen, damit sie auf den angegebenen Wegen bleiben.“


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Februar 2016)

Interessant finde ich ja auch diese Wortwahl



> BETZENSTEIN - Mountainbiker sind künftig in der Stadt willkommen.



Das würde ja heissen, MTBler hat man in der Vergangenheit nicht gerne in Betzenstein gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (24. Februar 2016)

*Es geht mir am Arsch vorbei, was da Forst, Jäger, Gemeinden oder sonst wer reglementieren möchte.*

*Verfassung des Freistaates Bayern in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 15. 12. 1998 (GVBl
S. 991, BayRS 100-1-S)
Artikel 141 (3)*
Der Genuß der Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur, insbesondere das Betreten
von Wald und Bergweide, das Befahren der Gewässer und die Aneignung wildwachsender
Waldfrüchte in ortsüblichem Umfang ist jedermann gestattet. Dabei ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit
Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. Staat und Gemeinden sind berechtigt und verpflichtet,
der Allgemeinheit die Zugänge zu Bergen, Seen und Flüssen und sonstigen landschaftlichen
Schönheiten freizuhalten und allenfalls durch Einschränkungen des Eigentumsrechtes freizumachen
sowie Wanderwege und Erholungsparks anzulegen.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Februar 2016)

Jetzt bleibt mal locker.
Ob eine touristische Wegweisung erfolgreich ist oder nicht, bestimmt der Kunde; abgesehen davon kann man ja nicht nur das Betreten der freien Natur, sondern auch das Ausweisen von Radrouten nicht verbieten. Dem evt. Ansinnen von Wanderern, Jägern und sonstwem Radfahrer auf Forststraßen zu verbannen, sollte man als Mountainbiker selbstbewusst entgegentreten, erst recht, da man nicht nur die Verfassung, sondern mittlerweile auch Richter auf seiner Seite hat.

Wieso sich allerdings die schon angesprochenen Gruppen von einem derartigen Konzept eine "Lenkungswirkung" versprechen, wird deren Geheimnis bleiben. Touristen werden deswegen nicht nennenswert mehr kommen, und die Einheimischen werden sich sicher nicht für ein "Lenkungskonzept" interessieren - erst recht nicht für ein solches.


----------



## Achtzig (25. Februar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> [...]  sollte man als Mountainbiker selbstbewusst entgegentreten [...]



Absolut wichtig! Nicht unnötig aggressiv, aber auf keinen Fall devot. Wenn wir uns schon auf den Rücken werfen bevor jemand knurrt nimmt uns nie jemand ernst. Dann im Zweifel doch lieber erstmal zurückknurren...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Februar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ob eine touristische Wegweisung erfolgreich ist oder nicht, bestimmt der Kunde;.



Öffentliche Werbung ist das erste Leitsystem, jene bestimmt welche Zielgruppe der Radfahrer sich angesprochen fühlen soll. Ob es dann ein "must have" wird bestimmt der Kunde durch seine öffentlich diskutierte Resonanz. Der Rest ist dann ein Selbstläufer wenn es regen positiven Zuspruch findet. ( virales Marketing  )

Tourenradler mit Satteltaschengepäck für 7 / 14 Tage werden sich wohl kaum auf unsere heimischen Trails verirren.

Werden hingegen MTBler angesprochen besteht eben dennoch die Gefahr durch ein solches Konzept wie die Bikeschaukel das einige Teile unserer gliebten Hometrails zu Hotspots werden können.

Der moderen Biker von Heute findet ja ohne Garmin etc. nicht mehr aus dem Wald raus. Den Rest kennt Ihr ja, den muss man nicht 200 mal durchkauen. Ob und wie sich das aber  letztendlich entwickelt wird sich zeigen, das kommt eben darauf an, wie das Konzept später tourismustechnisch kommuniziert wird.


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Februar 2016)

Worum es sich bei diesem Unterfangen tatsächlich handelt, beschreibt der Alte Jude aus Trier in seinen Buch ab S. 49:
(Karl Marx - Friedrich Engels - Werke, Band 23, "Das Kapital", Bd. I, Erster Abschnitt):

"Der Reichtum der Gesellschaften, in welchen kapitalistische Produktionsweise herrscht, erscheint als eine "ungeheure Warensammlung", die einzelne Ware als seine Elementarform. Unsere Untersuchung beginnt daher mit der Analyse der Ware.

Die Ware ist zunächst ein äußerer Gegenstand, ein Ding, das durch seine Eigenschaften menschliche Bedürfnisse irgendeiner Art befriedigt. Die Natur dieser Bedürfnisse, ob sie z.B. dem Magen oder der Phantasie entspringen, ändert nichts an der Sache. Es handelt sich hier auch nicht darum, wie die Sache das menschliche Bedürfnis befriedigt, ob unmittelbar als Lebensmittel, d.h. als Gegenstand des Genusses, oder auf einem Umweg, als Produktionsmittel.

Jedes nützliche Ding, wie Eisen, Papier usw., ist unter doppelten Gesichtspunkt zu betrachten, nach Qualität und Quantität. Jedes solches Ding ist ein Ganzes vieler Eigenschaften und kann daher nach verschiedenen Seiten nützlich sein. Diese verschiedenen Seiten und daher die mannigfache Gebrauchsweisen der Dinge zu entdecken ist geschichtliche Tat. So die Findung gesellschaftlicher Maße für die Quantität der nützlichen Dinge. Die Verschiedenheit der Warenmaße entspringt teils aus der verschiedenen Natur der zu messenden Gegenstände, teils aus Konvention.

Die Nützlichkeit eines Dings macht es zum Gebrauchswert. Aber diese Nützlichkeit schwebt nicht in der Luft. Durch die Eigenschaften des Warenkörpers bedingt, existiert sie nicht ohne denselben. Der Warenkörper selbst, wie Eisen, Weizen, Diamant usw., ist daher ein Gebrauchswert oder Gut. Dieser sein Charakter hängt nicht davon ab, ob die Aneignung seiner Gebrauchseigenschaften dem Menschen viel oder wenig Arbeit kostet. Bei Betrachtung der Gebrauchswerte wird stets ihre quantitative Bestimmtheit vorausgesetzt, wie Dutzend Uhren, Elle Leinwand, Tonne Eisen usw. Die Gebrauchswerte der Waren liefern das Material einer eignen Disziplin, der Warenkunde. Der Gebrauchswert verwirklicht sich nur im Gebrauch oder der Konsumtion. Gebrauchswerte bilden den stofflichen Inhalt des Reichtums, welches immer seine gesellschaftliche Form sei. In der von uns zu betrachtenden Gesellschaftsform bilden sie zugleich die stofflichen Träger des - Tauschwerts.

Der Tauschwert erscheint zunächst als das quantitative Verhältnis, die Proportion, worin sich Gebrauchswerte einer Art gegen Gebrauchswerte anderer Art austauschen, ein Verhältnis, das beständig mit Zeit und Ort wechselt. Der Tauschwert scheint daher etwas Zufälliges und rein Relatives, ein der Ware innerlicher, immanenter Tauschwert (valeur intrinsèque) also eine contradictio in adjecto. Betrachten wir die Sache näher.

Eine gewisse Ware, ein Quarter Weizen z.B. tauscht, sich mit x Stiefelwichse oder mit y Seide oder mit z Gold usw., kurz mit andern Waren in den verschiedensten Proportionen. Mannigfache Tauschwerte also hat der Weizen statt eines einzigen. Aber da x Stiefelwichse, ebenso y Seide, ebenso z Gold usw. der Tauschwert von einem Quarter Weizen ist, müssen y Stiefelwichse, y Seide, z Gold usw. durch einander ersetzbare oder einander gleich große Tauschwerte sein. Es folgt daher erstens: Die gültigen Tauschwerte derselben Ware drücken ein Gleiches aus. Zweitens aber: Der Tauschwert kann überhaupt nur die Ausdrucksweise, die "Erscheinungsform" eines von ihm unterscheidbaren Gehalts sein.

Nehmen wir ferner zwei Waren, z.B. Weizen und Eisen. Welches immer ihr Austauschverhältnis, es ist stets darstellbar in einer Gleichung, worin ein gegebenes Quantum Weizen irgendeinem Quantum Eisen gleichgesetzt wird, z.B. 1 Quarter Weizen = a Ztr. Eisen. Was besagt diese Gleichung? daß ein Gemeinsames von derselben Größe in zwei verschiednen Dingen existiert, in 1 Quarter Weizen und ebenfalls in a Ztr. Eisen. Beide sind also gleich einem Dritten, das an und für sich weder das eine noch das andere ist. Jedes der beiden, soweit es Tauschwert, muß also auf dies Dritte reduzierbar sein.

Ein einfaches geometrisches Beispiel veranschauliche dies. Um den Flächeninhalt aller gradlinigen Figuren zu bestimmen und zu vergleichen, löst man sie in Dreiecke auf. Das Dreieck selbst reduziert man auf einen von seiner sichtbaren Figur ganz verschiednen Ausdruck - das halbe Produkt seiner Grundlinie mit seiner Höhe. Ebenso sind die Tauschwerte der Waren zu reduzieren auf ein Gemeinsames, wovon sie ein Mehr oder Minder darstellen.

Dies Gemeinsame kann nicht eine geometrische, physikalische, chemische oder sonstige natürliche Eigenschaft der Waren sein. Ihre körperlichen Eigenschaften kommen überhaupt nur in Betracht, soweit selbe sie nutzbar machen, also zu Gebrauchswerten. Andererseits aber ist es grade die Abstraktion von ihren Gebrauchswerten, was das Austauschverhältnis der Waren augenscheinlich charakterisiert. Innerhalb desselben gilt ein Gebrauchswert grade so viel wie jeder andre, wenn er nur in gehöriger Proportion vorhanden ist. Oder, wie der alte Barbon sagt:

"Die eine Warensorte ist so gut wie die andre, wenn ihr Tauschwert gleich groß ist. Da existiert keine Verschiedenheit oder Unterscheidbarkeit zwischen Dingen von gleich großem Tauschwert."

Als Gebrauchswerte sind die Waren vor allem verschiedner Qualität, als Tauschwerte können sie nur verschiedner Quantität sein, enthalten also kein Atom Gebrauchswert.

Sieht man nun vom Gebrauchswert der Warenkörper ab, so bleibt ihnen nur noch eine Eigenschaft, die von Arbeitsprodukten. Jedoch ist uns auch das Arbeitsprodukt bereits in der Hand verwandelt. Abstrahieren wir von seinem Gebrauchswert, so abstrahieren wir auch von den körperlichen Bestandteilen und Formen, die es zum Gebrauchswert machen. Es ist nicht länger Tisch oder Haus oder Garn oder sonst ein nützlich. Alle seine sinnlichen Beschaffenheiten sind ausgelöscht. Es ist auch nicht länger das Produkt der Tischlerarbeit oder der Bauarbeit oder der Spinnarbeit oder sonst einer bestimmten produktiven Arbeit. Mit dem nützlichen Charakter der Arbeitsprodukte verschwindet der nützlicher Charakter der in ihnen dargestellten Arbeiten, es verschwinden also auch die verschiedenen konkreten Formen dieser Arbeiten, sie unterscheiden sich nicht länger, sondern sind allzusamt reduziert auf gleiche menschliche Arbeit, abstrakt menschliche Arbeit.

Betrachten wir nun das Residuum der Arbeitsprodukte. Es ist nichts von ihnen übriggeblieben als dieselbe gespenstige Gegenständlichkeit, eine bloße Gallerte unerschiedsloser menschlicher Arbeit, d.h. der Verausgabung menschlicher Arbeitskraft ohne Rücksicht auf die Form ihrer Verausgabung. Diese Dinge stellen nur noch dar, daß in ihrer Produktion menschliche Arbeitskraft verausgabt, menschliche Arbeit aufgehäuft ist. Als Kristalle dieser ihnen gemeinschaftlichen Substanz sind sie Werte - Warenwerte.

Im Austauschverhältnis der Waren selbst erschien uns ihr Tauschwert als etwas von ihren Gebrauchswerten durchaus Unabhängiges. Abstrahiert man nun wirklich vom Gebrauchswert der Arbeitsprodukte, so erhält man ihren Wert, wie er eben bestimmt ward. Das Gemeinsame, was sich im Austauschverhältnis oder Tauschwert der Ware darstellt, ist also ihr Wert. Der Fortgang der Untersuchung wird uns zurückführen zum Tauschwert als der notwendigen Ausdrucksweise oder Erscheinungsform des Werts, welcher zunächst jedoch unabhängig von dieser Form zu betrachten ist.

Ein Gebrauchswert oder Gut hat also nur einen Wert, weil abstrakt menschliche Arbeit in ihm vergegenständlicht oder materialisiert ist. Wie nun die Größe seines Werts messen? Durch das Quantum der in ihm enthaltenen "wertbildenden Substanz", der Arbeit. Die Quantität der Arbeit selbst mißt sich an ihrer Zeitdauer, und die Arbeitszeit besitzt wieder ihren Maßstab an bestimmten Zeitteilen, wie Stunde, Tag usw.

Es könnte scheinen, daß, wenn der Wert einer Ware durch das während ihrer Produktion verausgabte Arbeitsquantum bestimmt ist, je fauler oder ungeschickter ein Mann, desto wertvoller seine Ware, weil er desto mehr Zeit zu ihrer Verfertigung braucht. Die Arbeit jedoch, welche die Substanz der Werte bildet, ist gleiche menschliche Arbeit, Verausgabung derselben menschlichen Arbeitskraft. Die gesamte Arbeitskraft der Gesellschaft, die sich in den Werten der Warenwelt darstellt, gilt hier als eine und dieselbe menschliche Arbeitskraft, obgleich sie aus zahllosen individuellen Arbeitskräften besteht. Jede dieser individuellen Arbeitskräfte ist dieselbe menschliche Arbeitskraft wie die andere, soweit sie den Charakter einer gesellschaftlichen Durchschnitts-Arbeitskraft besitzt und als solche gesellschaftliche Durchschnitts-Arbeitskraft wirkt, also in der Produktion einer Ware auch nur die im Durchschnitt notwendige oder gesellschaftlich notwendige Arbeitszeit braucht. Gesellschaftlich notwendige Arbeitszeit ist Arbeitszeit, erheischt, um irgendeinen Gebrauchswert mit den vorhandenen gesellschaftlich-normalen Produktionsbedingungen und dem gesellschaftlichen Durchschnittsgrad von Geschick und Intensität der Arbeit darzustellen. Nach der Einführung des Dampfwebstuhls in England z.B. genügte vielleicht halb so viel Arbeit als vorher, um ein gegebenes Quantum Garn in Gewebe zu verwandeln. Der englische Handweber brauchte zu dieser Verwandlung in der Tat nach wie vor dieselbe Arbeitszeit, aber das Produkt seiner individuellen Arbeitsstunde stellte jetzt nur noch eine halbe gesellschaftliche Arbeitsstunde dar und fiel daher auf die Hälfte seines früheren Werts.

Es ist also nur das Quantum gesellschaftlich notwendiger Arbeit oder die zur Herstellung eines Gebrauchswerts gesellschaftlich notwendige Arbeitszeit, welche seine Wertgröße bestimmt. Die einzelne Ware gilt hier überhaupt als Durchschnittsexemplar ihrer Art. Waren, worin gleich große Arbeitsquanta enthalten sind oder die in derselben Arbeitszeit hergestellt werden können, haben daher dieselbe Wertgröße. Der Wert einer Ware verhält sich zum Wert jeder andren Ware wie die zur Produktion der einen notwendige Arbeitszeit zu der für die Produktion der andren notwendigen Arbeitszeit. "Als Werte sind alle Waren nur bestimmte Maße festgeronnener Arbeitszeit."

Die Wertgröße einer Ware bliebe daher konstant, wäre die zu ihrer Produktion erheischte Arbeitszeit konstant. Letztere wechselt aber mit jedem Wechsel in der Produktivkraft der Arbeit. Die Produktivkraft der Arbeit ist durch mannigfache Umstände bestimmt, unter anderen durch den Durchschnittsgrad des Geschickes der Arbeiter, die Entwicklungsstufe der Wissenschaft und ihrer technologischen Anwendbarkeit, die gesellschaftliche Kombination des Produktionsprozesses, den Umfang und die Wirkungsfähigkeit der Produktionsprozesses, und durch Naturverhältnisse. Dasselbe Quantum Arbeit stellt sich z.B. mit günstiger Jahreszeit in 8 Bushel Weizen dar, mit ungünstiger in nur 4. Dasselbe Quantum Arbeit liefert mehr Metalle in reichhaltigen als in armen Minen usw. Diamanten kommen selten in der Erdrinde vor, und ihre Findung kostet daher im Durchschnitt viel Arbeitszeit. Folglich stellen sie in wenig Volumen viel Arbeit dar. Jacob bezweifelt, daß Gold jemals seinen vollen Wert bezahlt hat. Noch mehr gilt dies vom Diamant. Nach Eschwege hatte 1823 die achtzigjährige Gesamtausbeute der brasilischen Diamantgruben noch nicht den Preis des 11/2jährigen Durchschnittsprodukts der brasilischen Zucker oder Kaffeepflanzungen erreicht, obgleich sie viel mehr Arbeit darstellte, also mehr Wert. Mit reichhaltigeren Gruben würde dasselbe Arbeitsquantum sich in mehr Diamanten darstellen und ihr Wert sinken. Gelingt es, mit wenig Arbeit Kohle in Diamant zu verwandeln, so kann sein Wert unter den von Ziegelsteinen fallen. Allgemein: Je größer die Produktivkraft der Arbeit, desto kleiner die zur Herstellung eines Artikels erheischte Arbeitszeit, desto kleiner die in ihm kristallisierte Arbeitsmasse, desto kleiner sein Wert. Umgekehrt, je kleiner die Produktivkraft der Arbeit, desto größer die zur Herstellung eines Artikels notwendige Arbeitszeit, desto größer sein Wert. Die Wertgröße einer Ware wechselt also direkt wie das Quantum und umgekehrt wie die Produktivkraft der sich in ihr verwirklichenden Arbeit. Wir kennen jetzt die Substanz des Werts. Es ist die Arbeit. Wir kennen sein Größenmaß. Es ist die Arbeitszeit. Seine Form, die den Wert eben zum Tausch-Wert stempelt, bleibt zu analysieren. Vorher jedoch sind die bereits gefundenen Bestimmungen etwas näher zu entwickeln.

Ein Ding kann Gebrauchswert sein, ohne Wert zu sein. Es ist dies der Fall, wenn sein Nutzen für den Menschen nicht durch Arbeit vermittelt ist. So Luft, jungfräulicher Boden, natürliche Wiesen, wildwachsendes Holz usw. Ein Ding kann nützlich und Produkt menschlicher Arbeit sein, ohne Ware zu sein. Wer durch sein Produkt sein eignes Bedürfnis befriedigt, schafft zwar Gebrauchswert, aber nicht Ware. Um Ware zu produzieren, muß er nicht nur Gebrauchswert produzieren, sondern Gebrauchswert für andre, gesellschaftliche Gebrauchswert. Und nicht nur für andre schlechthin. Der mittelalterlichen Bauer produzierte das Zinskorn für den Feudalherrn, das Zehntkorn für den Pfaffen. Aber weder Zinskorn noch Zehnkorn wurden dadurch Ware, daß sie für andre produziert waren. Um Ware zu werden, muß das Produkt dem andern, dem es als Gebrauchswert dient, durch den Austausch übertragen werden. Endlich kann kein Ding Wert sein, ohne Gebrauchsgegenstand zu sein. Ist es nutzlos, so ist auch die in ihm enthaltene Arbeit nutzlos, zählt nicht als Arbeit und bildet daher keinen Wert."


----------



## microbat (25. Februar 2016)




----------



## Achtzig (25. Februar 2016)

Witzig,  ich hab mich grad echt lang gefragt was der  da meinen soll.  Dann hab ich auf ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen geklickt...


----------



## alpenpass (25. Februar 2016)

... es nervt alle Mitspieler, wenn immer wieder derselbe ins Abseits läuft. Man mag ihm dann die Regel auch nicht mehr erklären.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Februar 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Witzig,  ich hab mich grad echt lang gefragt was der  da meinen soll.  Dann hab ich auf ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen geklickt...



Wozu ignoriert man jemanden wenn man dann doch auf ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen klickt?
Ist das dann sozusagen eine On/Off Beziehung, der Wille war da, die Neugierde stärker?


----------



## JulH (29. Februar 2016)

Nach den letzten Beiträgen noch mal zurück zum Thema  

Ich denke nicht, dass ein ausgeschildertes Streckennetz Auswirkungen für uns lokalen Biker hat. Die wirklich interessanten Wege werden nicht betroffen sein, dafür wird die Jägerschaft und vor allem die Wanderlobby sorgen.
Wie groß die Vorteile für den Tourismus dadurch sind, kann ich nicht abschätzen, aber verkehrt ist es auf jeden Fall nicht für Mountainbiker etwas anzubieten. Mountainbike fahren nimmt zu... vor allem der Enduro Sektor. Und hier wirds kritisch. Vom Gefühl würde ich sagen, dass man mit einem auf Enduro ausgelegten Wegenetz mehr Leute ziehen würde. Aber dafür ist die Fränkische Schweiz zu klein und es gibt zu wenige Wanderwege. Aber wie schon oben gesagt, ich denke nicht, dass die Wegeführung so ausschaut.

Der Vorschlag von neugebauten für Mountainbikes ausgelegten Wegen in bestimmten Bereichen, z.B. im Bereich der Sommerrodelbahn Pottenstein finde ich super. Diese könnte man ja mit Steilkurven usw. flowig gestalten. Das könnte man im Tourismuskonzept vermarkten und wäre auch für die Locals interessant.
@rainman71 : Könntest du das in die Tourismuskonzept-Diskussion mit einbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Februar 2016)

Bleibt zu hoffen das Trails wie der z.b. Cameltrail ( hoch zur Neideck Ruine v. EBS aus ) nicht einem OneWay System zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## JulH (29. Februar 2016)

Was verstehst du unter einem One way System? Dass man nur noch in eine Richtung fahren darf?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Februar 2016)

JulH schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter einem One way System? Dass man nur noch in eine Richtung fahren darf?



Ja so ist das in der Regel bei ausgeschilderten Strecken, die funktionieren nur in eine Richtung wenn man denn den Wegweisern folgen will.
Man will dann ja nicht der Depp des Tages werden indem man als Geisterfahrer unterwegs ist. 

Es gibt halt Trails, die lassen sich in beide Richtungen gleich gut fahren, und es gibt welche, die machen nur in eine Richtung Spass und auch Sinn. Es kommt sicher kein normaler Mensch auf die Idee, z.b. den Spitzkehrentrail bei Muggendorf bergaufwärts zu fahren.


----------



## JulH (29. Februar 2016)

Sollte das der Fall sein, muss man den Weg an hoch frequentierten Tagen eben in die eine Richtung fahren. Oder man stört sich nicht daran und fährt auf Sicht, so dass man bremsen kann. Das ist ja im Prinzip nicht anders, als wenn einem eine Familie, die wandert entgegenkommt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Verkehr auf den Wegen so drastisch zunehmen wird...


----------



## mw.dd (1. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen das Trails wie der z.b. Cameltrail ( hoch zur Neideck Ruine v. EBS aus ) nicht einem OneWay System zum Opfer fallen.



Die Ausweisung einer Rundtour hat nur empfehlenden Charakter; Einschränkungen für diejenigen, die dieser Empfehlung nicht folgen, sind damit nicht verbunden.


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2016)

Was soll dieser Mist mit "Bikeschaukel fränkische Schweiz". 
Wenn man keine Probleme hat, dann macht man sich welche. Wem von uns Einheimischen soll das gefallen das er "seine" Wege mit vielen anderen teilen soll

Diesen local, ehrenamtliche Projektmanager, Visionär, Senior Immobilien Berater haben wir wirklich nicht gebraucht. 
Wir wussten und wissen auch so wo wir fahren dürfen. Gebietsfremde oder Anfänger haben wir fast immer gerne mitgenommen und Ihnen die Trails gezeigt. 
Dieses Vorzeige Projekt hat für uns nur Nachteile. Ich hoffe es scheitert an der Finanzierung und verläuft wie so manches andere mit der Zeit im Sand.
Sollte dieser Kommentar egoistisch wirken, so ist das gewollt.

Roland


----------



## LeFritzz (14. März 2016)

Ja!

Danke, Roland, für die klaren Worte!

Mein Herz steigt wie ein Falke in die Luft, wenn ich das lese.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (16. März 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Danke, Roland, für die klaren Worte!
> 
> Mein Herz steigt wie ein Falke in die Luft, wenn ich das lese.


habe ich das oben falsch gelesen, dass du (mit-)Autor eines bikeführers bist?


----------



## LeFritzz (16. März 2016)

Zu dem bekannten "Drogenführer" habe ich einige Touren beigesteuert, ja.
Wenn Du Dir jenen Führer aber ansiehst, erkennst Du, dass es sich nicht um die Touren handelt, die Roland mit "seine Wege" meint.
Insofern erkenne ich keinen Widerspruch zwischen der Veröffentlichung eines Bike-Führers mit massen-tauglichen, recht einfachen Routen und dem Bewahren "unserer Wege" als Insider-Wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. März 2016)

du hast dann wohl gegenüber mir einen wissensvorsprung, wenn du bereits weißt, dass die bikeschaukel auf roland seinen wegen verlaufen wird. 
die heiligenstädter routen haben also nix mit MTB gemein, die bikeschaukel verrät geheimes druidenwissen; nur deine routen sind gegenüber jeder kritik erhaben (mit allem nachdruck bitte). 

ebenso fehlt mir wohl wissen um die person des michél giesche, wenn hier offenbar "ad hominem"-argumente allseits goutiert werden.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. März 2016)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> du hast dann wohl gegenüber mir einen wissensvorsprung, wenn du bereits weißt, dass die bikeschaukel auf roland seinen wegen verlaufen wird.
> die heiligenstädter routen haben also nix mit MTB gemein, die bikeschaukel verrät geheimes druidenwissen; nur deine routen sind gegenüber jeder kritik erhaben (mit allem nachdruck bitte).
> 
> ebenso fehlt mir wohl wissen um die person des michél giesche, wenn hier offenbar "ad hominem"-argumente allseits goutiert werden.



Die Heiligenstädter Routen bieten fast keine Trails, die Wege laufen zu 95% auf Schotter oder Straße.
Für mich hat dass nichts mit Mountainbiken zu tun, Mountainbiken fängt abseits befestigter wegen an.
Die Wege sind wie gemacht für Crosser, und Menschen die im Mountainbike Sport nur den Ausdauer Aspekt Sehen .


----------



## LeFritzz (17. März 2016)

Danke, Fabian, für die Klarstellung. Zu den Krämer-Touren (H'stadt) muss ich damit auch nichts mehr entgegnen.

Was die Routen im vom Astronauten angeführten "Drogenführer" angeht: Das sind keineswegs "meine Routen", ich habe dort nur einige beigesteuert, wie bereits angemerkt; und auch diese sind nicht "meine Routen", sondern waren vorher auch schon etlichen anderen Leuten bekannt. Der Vorwurf, ich hätte die Drogenführer-Touren hingestellt als "über jeden Zweifel erhaben" ist absurd. Absurde Diskussionen aber führe ich nicht. Schluß der Debatte.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. März 2016)

> Schluß der Debatte.


ja, ich habe keine weiteren fragen und konnte mir ein umfassendes bild machen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. März 2016)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> die heiligenstädter routen haben also nix mit MTB gemein, ....



Nein haben sie nicht, also für meine Begriffe zumindest nicht.
Guckst Du das Video an. Das ist die "Geisfeld MTB 1 Route"




TeamAki schrieb:


> Die Heiligenstädter Routen bieten fast keine Trails, die Wege laufen zu 95% auf Schotter oder Straße.



Genau 






Asphalt, Schotter, gepflasterte Landwirtschaftswege, den Traianteil kann man am kleinen Fingernagel abkratzen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. März 2016)

Und das sind mal die News vom März







localbook Hilpoltstein Region Aktuell, Nr. 85 steht das selbe drinnen.
http://www.localbook.de/Bayern_Bund...ftsband-A9---Fraenkische-Schweiz_162003248332



> Mit diesem Konzept wollen wir die Mountainbiker in unserer Region auf ein ausgewiesenes, attraktives Wegenetz lenken. Diese möglichen Wege wurden und werden dabei mit den Akteuren vor Ort abgestimmt: Kommune, Touristiker, Naturpark, Staatsforst, Jäger, Land- und Forstwirte sowie die aktiven Mountainbiker, die locals.



Ich frage mich wie der Giesche auf den Quatsch kommt, ich denke kein Local außer wahrscheinlich dieser Giesche selbst ist begeistert von dem Konzept und befördert sich selbst ins "Aus" in dem er sich auf ein ausgewiesenes Tourennetz freiwillig beschränkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (21. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> ich denke kein Local außer wahrscheinlich dieser Giesche selbst ist begeistert von dem Konzept und befördert sich selbst ins "Aus" in dem er sich auf ein ausgewiesenes Tourennetz freiwillig beschränkt.



Solche Konzepte macht man nicht für Locals, sondern für Touristen und die, die an den Touristen Geld verdienen wollen. "Locals" brauchen kein ausgewiesenes Tourennetz.

Und es gibt - wie man am Stoneman Miriquidi sehen kann - ein ausreichend großes Publikum für praktisch trailfreie Rundtouren, die sich ausschließlich über den konditionellen Anspruch definieren.


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Nein haben sie nicht, also für meine Begriffe zumindest nicht.
> Guckst Du das Video an. Das ist die "Geisfeld MTB 1 Route"
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist was für einen Crosser aber nichts fürs MTB. 

So oder so ähnlich würden die "neuen" Touren bestimmt auch aussehen. Dafür würden, nicht offiziell ausgewiesene, nach und nach gesperrt.


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> sondern für Touristen und die, die an den Touristen Geld verdienen wollen.



Wie viel Geld wird daran an einem schönen WE pro Tag verdient? 100-200 Schorlen, 50 Bräten ein bischen Brotzeit, Kaffee und Kuchen. Verteilt auf die aufgesuchten Lokale ist das ein Witz und nicht Wert das man sich damit befasst.


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2016)

Auf dem Bild sieht man einen Rennradfahrer der 70er Jahre als man einen Helm für überflüssig hielt. Ein verantwortungsvoller MTB`ler trägt einen Helm, er setzt ihn wenigstens auf wenn er sich für Werbezwecke fotographieren lässt.


----------



## Garminator (21. März 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dafür würden, nicht offiziell ausgewiesene, nach und nach gesperrt.


genau so wird es geschehen!


RolandMC schrieb:


> nicht Wert das man sich damit befasst


So ist es. Dient enweder dem eigenen Ego oder ist ein "Geheimabkommen" mit Förstern und den "Rotsocken".


----------



## LeFritzz (21. März 2016)

Über so profilneurotische Typen wie Giesche hat die Rockgruppe Floh de Cologne in der "Geier-Sinfonie" alles gesagt: "Leute wie er müssen sein wie sie sind, aber sie müssen nicht sein."


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. März 2016)

ich bin beruhigt, dass mtb-führer ohne gewinnabsichten und selbstdarstellungsdrang erstellt werden.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das ist was für einen Crosser aber nichts fürs MTB.


Die Tour kannste auch mit einem Klapprad fahren



RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie viel Geld wird daran an einem schönen WE pro Tag verdient? 100-200 Schorlen, 50 Bräten ein bischen Brotzeit, Kaffee und Kuchen.



Ja teile das dann doch mal auf das angebliche Tourennetz von 440km. da braucht man garnicht weiter sich Gedanken darüber machen. Ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein für den einzelnen Gastronom.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Die Tour kannste auch mit einem Klapprad fahren



Sogar mit dem Dreirad oder dem Bobbycar!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2016)

vielleicht schaffen wir es ja auch in die BR Mediathek irgendwann mal wenn der Hick-Hack mit der Bikeschaukel dann los geht 


http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/quer/160317-quer-supermarktkrieg-100.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Solche Konzepte macht man nicht für Locals,... xxxxxxxxxxxxxx ..."Locals" brauchen kein ausgewiesenes Tourennetz.



Das ist mir schon klar, in dem Artikel steht aber dass das Tourennetz unter anderem mit dem Locals entwickelt wird.
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das es Locals gibt, die sich selbst Stolpersteine in den Weg legen, wenn doch dann würde gerne diese Locals kennenlernen die von Giesches Konzept begeistert sind!


----------



## mw.dd (21. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, in dem Artikel steht aber dass das Tourennetz unter anderem mit dem Locals entwickelt wird.



In der Zeitung steht viel; und wenn da steht "mit Locals" und es sind nur ein paar, stimmt es ja trotzdem.



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das es Locals gibt, die sich selbst Stolpersteine in den Weg legen,



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es für die Locals ein Problem ist, wenn Rundtouren für Touristen ausgewiesen werden; insofern kann ich die Aufregung hier nicht nachvollziehen. Es wird wohl selbst dem einfältigsten Wanderer, Jäger oder Waldbesitzer klar sein, dass über solch ein Projekt dass Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer nicht ausgehebelt werden kann.


----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2016)

hier in der Region gab es schon die berühmten Pferde, die ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es für die Locals ein Problem ist ....



Ich kann mir vorstellen das Wanderer, Jäger und Forstämter energischer drauf pochen werden, die MTBler sollen auf den ausgeschilderten Routen fahren anstelle auf den "Insider Trails" wo man bisher geduldet wird oder sich niemand daran stört.

Pottenstein- Aus Sommerrodelbahn wird Freizeitpark
http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/aus-sommerrodelbahn-wird-freizeitpark_457681


----------



## Garminator (21. März 2016)

Und wenn Franziskus noch a bisserl Zeit übrig hat, wird auch bald die Heiligsprechung des "Ehrenamtlichen Innovators" erfolgen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2016)

erst kommt die Mutter Theresa dran am 4.09.2016 
http://www.*****************/2015/0...alkutta-am-4-september-2016-heiliggesprochen/


----------



## Cubie (21. März 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Danke, Fabian, für die Klarstellung. Zu den Krämer-Touren (H'stadt) muss ich damit auch nichts mehr entgegnen.
> 
> Was die Routen im vom Astronauten angeführten "Drogenführer" angeht: Das sind keineswegs "meine Routen", ich habe dort nur einige beigesteuert, wie bereits angemerkt; und auch diese sind nicht "meine Routen", sondern waren vorher auch schon etlichen anderen Leuten bekannt. Der Vorwurf, ich hätte die Drogenführer-Touren hingestellt als "über jeden Zweifel erhaben" ist absurd. Absurde Diskussionen aber führe ich nicht. Schluß der Debatte.


Ich steh bestimmt hier als einziger auf´m Schlauch.....
aber warum wird der "Bike Guide, Fränkische Schweiz" immer als Drogenführer bezeichnet..???


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2016)

edit - falsch gelesen


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. März 2016)

Dieses Bild beantwortet vermutlich Deine Frage, Cubie: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AFc/7ce8yWW8gEo/w506-h333/bikeguide6cover.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2016)

Und er heißt auch Droge Mtb


----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. März 2016)

Ich bin viel auf den Heiligenstadt Runden unterwegs, um zu meinen Trails zu kommen.
Die aussage „Was machen sie hier, sie haben jetzt doch eignen Wege“ kenne ich leider zu gut.
Ich glaube trotzdem nicht dass die legalen Ruten gesperrt werden.
Auch wenn sich dass Konflikt Potential erhöht.

Die Heiligenstadt runde sind sehr wenig befahren, an einen schönen Juli Sommer Sonntag bin ich ca. 20 km auf dem Wege gelaufen und hab 5 Leute getroffen.
Im Vergleich dazu schaff ich dass im Püttlachtal auf 2-3km.

Mich Störern solche wegen nicht.
Mich Stören solche Aussagen:
Mit diesem Konzept wollen wir die Mountainbiker in unserer Region auf ein ausgewiesenes, attraktives Wegenetz lenken.


----------



## Achtzig (22. März 2016)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Mich Stören solche Aussagen:
> Mit diesem Konzept wollen wir die Mountainbiker in unserer Region auf ein ausgewiesenes, attraktives Wegenetz lenken.



Das ist echt eklig! Ganz schön Anmaßend, jemanden lenken zu wollen, der oder die selbst entscheiden kann wohin er/sie geht! Aber das ist wohl das berühmte Deckmäntelchen, unter dem sich dann doch bloß wieder die Gier versteckt.


----------



## Achtzig (22. März 2016)

Wobei ich unter'm Strich dennoch FÜR die Schaffung attraktiver Angebote für MTBler bin! Wohlgemerkt ZUSÄTZLICH.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. März 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Wobei ich unter'm Strich dennoch FÜR die Schaffung attraktiver Angebote für MTBler bin! Wohlgemerkt ZUSÄTZLICH.


Bin ich voll bei dir


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. März 2016)

Nur mal so nebenbei zum Nachdenken,
die Geister die man zum Fünf Seidla Steig gerufen hat, können nicht so ein großes Problem sein wie vorgegeben wird.
Sonst würde man sicher nicht im Mai jenes eröffenen:
http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/de/erleben/aktiv/wandern/3-tage-wandern-ohne-gepaeck/

das heisst, wir müssen uns auf mehr Wanderer und solche die denken welche zu sein einstellen, denn wo es was zu trinken gibt ist der Andrang immer groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yankee Doodle (22. März 2016)

Kann nicht ganz verstehen woher der Ärger kommt. Gerade jemand, der an einem touristischen Bikeführer mitgearbeitet hat sollte Biketourismus doch etwas differenzierter sehen.

Lenkung als Begriff ist halt einfach eine Geschichte von Raumordnung, auch der DAV lenkt Besucherströme durch Ausbildungs- und Hüttenpolitik. Es steht natürlich auch in den Alpen frei Wege zu nicht gut ausgebauten Hütten zu nutzen, aber touristische Ströme werden so nach Raumordnungsgesichtspunkten wie z.B. Naturschutz gelenkt. Das ist erst einmal nicht schlimm, sondern eigentlich eine schlaue Geschichte, denn verboten wird dabei niemandem etwas.

Tourismus kann für eine Region, gerade im Mittelgebirge eine gute Sache sein. Die Fränkische Schweiz strotzt nicht unbedingt vor Wirtschaftskraft, ein gut aufgestellter nachhaltiger Natursporttourismus kann durchaus super sein. Gerade wenn der ÖPNV eingebunden ist und die Gemeinden, Naturschutz, Forst, Locals,... An der Stelle kann man sich durchaus in einem Grundsatzdokument die Freizügigkeit auf allen anderen Wegen noch einmal als Selbstverständnis festhalten. Hier kann es auch Maßnahmen geben das Miteinander zu verbessern und klare Signale dafür zu setzen. Eine touristische Wegweisung ist eine Empfehlung, der, wenn die Wegführung spannend konzipiert ist, die Umgebung erlebnisreich oder andere motivationale Faktoren hinzukommen, viele (Tages-)Touristen nachkommen werden. Gerade mit umgebender Metropolregion ist das eine geschickte Sache. Der Raum südlich von München sollte dahingehend beispielsweise dringend aktiv werden. Wenn die Fränkische Schweiz hier proaktiv Vorbild wird finde ich das prinzipiell erst einmal nicht schlecht.
Klar ist, man sieht als Local die Gefahr, dass man ausgesperrt wird. Das sollte man als Initiator direkt mit bedenken und wie gesagt zum Beispiel durch ein Grundsatzpapier festhalten. Ökonomisch kann ein solches Projekt, wenn es gut gemacht ist viel bringen. Das Produkt muss halt einfach passen, ein für Kinder über Anfänger bis hin zu Könnern konzipiertes Projekt wie Singltrek pod Smrkem kann in der absoluten Peripherie über 35.000 Besucher pro Jahr locken. Da hängt mit Essen und Übernachtung viel Geld dran. Und ganz wenig bringen Tages- und Wochenendtouristen nicht, hier gibt es beispielsweise vom dwif spannende Aufstellungen.

Klar, es muss niemand gut heißen was hier initiiert wird, aber die Probleme die man sieht sind nicht so groß, dass man sie nicht lösen kann und mit einer professionellen Konzeption, kann das der Region durchaus touristischen Aufschwung bescheren und Entscheidungsträgern damit ein sehr positives Bild des Sports aufzeigen. Dass es auch schief gehen ist natürlich auch klar. Ich bin vorwiegend gespannt was sich da entwickelt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. März 2016)

Geschäftsbericht, Zahlen Daten Fakten 2014  (bei der Fehlermeldung einfach auf ok klicken, habe die Datei komprimiert da sie sonst zu groß war. vom 20MB auf 3,7MB)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. März 2016)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Lenkung als Begriff ist halt einfach eine Geschichte von Raumordnung



Es kommt eben darauf an wie man den Begriff "Lenkung" einsetzt beim Satzaufbau.



> Für die Mountainbiker wolle man keine Verbote aussprechen sondern sie einfach nur mithilfe eines Lenkungskonzeptes führen, damit sie auf den angegebenen Wegen bleiben.





> Wichtig war beiden, dass es keinen Ärger gibt, dass man den Mountainbikern interessante Strecken anbieten kann, die auch dem Fremdenverkehr nutzt.



Quelle: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/peg...t-bikeschaukel-1.5004217?rssPage=UGVnbml0eg==

Einen Hund führt man auch und wenn er sich nicht führen lässt muss er an die Leine ....

Ärger wird vorprogramiert mit diesem Konzept. Früher oder später wird es heissen:
hier sollst Du nicht, hier darf Du nicht, fahrt auf den ausgeschilderten Wegen.

Die Locals brauchen niemand der sie lenkt und führt, nicht im hier und jetzt und auch nicht für die Zukunft!


----------



## LeFritzz (24. März 2016)

Legal, illegal, scheissegal, Ikearegal....

Hoch lebe der Heilige Michael Bakunin und die Anarchie!

Der Franke ist im Grunde seines Herzens Anarchist.
Leider habens in Franken noch nicht den geeigneten Anarchen gefunden als Herrscher.


----------



## Biomech (10. April 2016)

Hi Leute,

bin gerade auf den Thread hier gestoßen. Wird ja schön fleißig diskutiert, aber woher nehmt nur all euere "Fakten"?
Also ich stell mich kurz vor. Ich bin der Thomas und verantwortlich für einen Abschnitt der "Bikeschaukel" aus dem Raum Auerbach. Die Arbeitsgruppe "Auerbach" hat in den letzten Monaten eine attraktive MTB-Verbindungs-Strecke auf die Beine gestellt. 30km, ca 800Hm, Trailanteil 50%.
Die Kommune unterstützt unser Vorhaben, die angrenzenden Bgm. sind mit im Boot. Stark frequentierte Wanderwege werden nicht befahren, ein bekannter Pfad erlebt durch das "Weggbleiben" von Wanderern durch die MTB´ler eine Wiederbelebung.(Die Schließung des Gasthauses auf diesem Wegabschnitt macht das Wandern der "breiten Masse" unattraktiv) Waldbesitzer, Jagdpächter und BaySF sind in den Planungen mit involviert.
Viele Teile des MTB-Wegs verlaufen auf "unseren" Auerbacher Home-Trails. Mir wärs eine Freude andere Biker dort zu begrüßen  
Wenn ich hier lese, manche Orte brauchen keinen zusätzlichen Tourismus. Ja das mag sein, Ortschaften wie Pottenstein und "Trampelpfade" der Massentouristen werden auch gemieden. Unser erklärtes Ziel eine attraktive MTB-Strecke mit Rücksicht auf alle Natursportler zu etablieren. Dazu gehört es auch alle Beteiligten "Offiziellen" (Bürgermeister, Organisationen, Jagd- und Waldpächter,...) an einen Tisch zu bringen und das Vorhaben vorzustellen. Und genau dies macht Herr Giesche eben sehr gut! Und somit kann ich ruhigen Gewissens meine Strecke planen, abfahren, vermessen, Vorschläge erarbeiten und muss *mich nicht um diesen ganzen politischen Scheiß* kümmern.

Kette rechts


----------



## LeFritzz (10. April 2016)

*Dies irae, dies illa, solvet saeculum in favilla!*


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. April 2016)

Biomech schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin gerade auf den Thread hier gestoßen. Wird ja schön fleißig diskutiert, aber woher nehmt nur all euere "Fakten"?
> Also ich stell mich kurz vor. Ich bin der Thomas und verantwortlich für einen Abschnitt der "Bikeschaukel" aus dem Raum Auerbach. Die Arbeitsgruppe "Auerbach" hat in den letzten Monaten eine attraktive MTB-Verbindungs-Strecke auf die Beine gestellt. 30km, ca 800Hm, Trailanteil 50%.
> ...



Es gibt einiges dass mich Stört.

„wir werden in der fränkischen schweiz natürlich auch nur die 70% der MTBer/innen ansprechen, die sich als tourenbiker sehen (zum trails bolzen fahre ich lieber nach finale ligure oder graubünden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oder ich nutze meine "geheimen" hometrails dafür).“

Also nur 30% der Biker wollen Trails ?.
Ich nehme an du bist die Heiligenstadt Runden noch nie gefahren?, so was wird uns bei der Bikeschaukel auch erwarten.
Also keine Trails sonder Schotterwege.

„Mit diesem Konzept wollen wir die Mountainbiker in unserer Region auf ein ausgewiesenes, attraktives Wegenetz lenken.“
Er behauptet dass Schotterwege attraktives sind, dass Trift aber nur für einen kleine teil der Biker zu.
Und dass mit den lenken wurde ja schon zu hauf aufgenommen.

Es Stört mich dass er so arrogant ist und so tut als würde er für einen Mehrheit der Biker Sprechen.
Für mich ist er einfach ein RR der sich in den Wald verirrt hat, was man auch gut an dem Bild erkennt.

Ob es zu Trail Sperrungen kommt wird die zeit zeigen.
Aber mit Sicherheit steigt dass Konflikt Potential.
Wenn es um Touristen und Geld geht, dann sollte man eher mal nach Rabenberg kucken, dass zieht wirklich Leute an.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. April 2016)

Bravo, Fabian!
"Müssda denn do rumfoan, ihr Roddsbumm! Hamma Euch doch extra die Weech gammacht!"
So und so ähnlich wird es dann zu hören sein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. April 2016)

Biomech schrieb:


> Wird ja schön fleißig diskutiert, aber woher nehmt nur all euere "Fakten"?



Fakten nehmen wir derzeit aus Presseberichten, woher auch sonst?
Uns, also die Locals frägt ja keiner was wir wollen, was für uns Attraktiv ist oder auch wäre!

Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, es wird hinter dem Rücken der heimischen MTBler irgendein Konzept in Leben gerufen,
das die regionalen Kassen klingeln lassen soll.
Von einzelen Personen die über alle Entscheiden wollen wo sie sich aufhalten sollen/ dürfen und wo nich.

Das geht mir gewaltig gegen den Strich!



Biomech schrieb:


> Unser erklärtes Ziel eine attraktive MTB-Strecke mit Rücksicht auf alle Natursportler zu etablieren.



Aha!
Attraktive MTB Strecke auf Kultur und Nutzwegen, also auf Schotter und Asphalt mit geringem Waldbodenanteil



> Das Mountainbikekonzept "Bikeschaukel" lenkt Mountainbiker mit einer gut durchdachten Streckenführung und klarer Beschilderung in weniger sensible Naturräume, aber dennoch auf attraktive und anspruchsvolle Strecken. Somit werden empfindliche Bereiche in Wald und Flur nicht tangiert oder belastet.* Das Ganze soll auf bereits vorhandenen Kultur- und Nutzwegen stattfinden*.



Quelle: http://ugl-egloffstein.de/UGL-Aktuell.html



Biomech schrieb:


> Und somit kann ich ruhigen Gewissens meine Strecke planen, abfahren, vermessen, Vorschläge erarbeiten und muss *mich nicht um diesen ganzen politischen Scheiß* kümmern.



Du entscheidest also  darüber, was ich und einige andere attrakitiv finden, interessant.
Wie kannst Du unseren Geschack kennen, Du kennst uns doch garnicht!

*Wir müssen uns dann dafür mit dem Scheiß den Ihr verzapft habt rumärgern!*


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. April 2016)

Biomech schrieb:


> Die Arbeitsgruppe "Auerbach" hat in den letzten Monaten eine attraktive MTB-Verbindungs-Strecke auf die Beine gestellt. 30km, ca 800Hm, Trailanteil 50%.



Wenn ich eine Radtour mit 50% Trailanteil will und den Rest auf Schotter und Asphalt fahren soll, brauche ich nicht erst nach Auerbach fahren. Da kann ich auch eine Radtour von Erlangen nach Bamberg am RMD Kanal entlang machen und gelengtlich mal in den angrenzenden Wälder rein und wieder raus fahren. Einzige die 800Hm habe ich dann nicht, aber die machen das Kraut nicht fetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (10. April 2016)

Was man halt unter "Trail" versteht dürfte zwischen uns und den Bikeschauklern auch sehr verschieden sein.


----------



## mw.dd (10. April 2016)

Biomech schrieb:


> Die Schließung des Gasthauses auf diesem Wegabschnitt macht das Wandern der "breiten Masse" unattraktiv



Ich finde eine MTB-Tour ohne Gasthaus auch nicht attraktiv.



TeamAki schrieb:


> Wenn es um Touristen und Geld geht, dann sollte man eher mal nach Rabenberg kucken, dass zieht wirklich Leute an



Noch beeindruckender finde ich (im Hinblick auf die touristische Wirkung) singltrekpodsmrkem.cz


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> singletrekpodsmrkem.cz



ohne e nach dem l klappts 
für alle die kein tschechisch oder polnisch können
http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/de/

weniger ist oft mehr


----------



## LeFritzz (10. April 2016)

Seids wahnsinning? Des liegt ja fast am Ural!


----------



## mw.dd (10. April 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Seids wahnsinning? Des liegt ja fast am Ural!



Genau. Trotzdem funktioniert's; da hat irgend jemand was richtig gemacht...
Es hat aber wahrscheinlich auch ein Vielfaches der Bikeschaukel-Idee gekostet.
Nicht das es Missverständnisse gibt: Ich möchte mich nicht ausschließlich auf solchen Wegen wie am singltrek bewegen dürfen; wenn ich allerdings Touristiker in einer nicht gerade überlaufenen Region wäre, würde ich eher in eine Singltrek- als eine Stonemankopie investieren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. April 2016)

Wenn ich schon Interessenvertreter sehe die mit Capy, Helm am Rucksack hängend oder garkeinen tragend sehe, wird mir schlecht!






Bilduntertitel: 70 Prozent der Mountainbiker, die für den „Ammonit-Challenge“ herkommen werden, suchen den Naturgenuss, versichert Michél Giesche, und nicht das wilde Abradeln steiler Pisten.

Quelle: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/pegnitz/mountainbiker-lukrativ-fur-frankische-wirtshauser-1.4631044

Und er Thomas der *nix mit dem politischen Scheiss* zutun haben will ist rein zufällig bei den FW- Freie Wählergemeinschaft Auerbach dabei. Alles Heuchlerei ....

*Stadtrat Sitzung 28. Oktober 2015*


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon Interessenvertreter sehe die mit Capy, Helm am Rucksack hängend oder garkeinen tragend sehe, wird mir schlecht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gandi85 (10. April 2016)

Sorry, aber die Diskussion hier ist soweit weg von jeder Realität, das hat schon fast komödiantische Züge.
Weder halte ich persönlich was von diesen festen Routen, noch viel schlimmer finde ich allerdings euch typische Forumsmenschen die prinzipell gegen alles und jeden wettern ohne jemals selbst irgendwo etwas produktives beigetragen zu haben.

Seit doch froh, dass endlich mal jmd eine Interessensvertretung aufbaut. Wenn euch die Art und Weise wie er es macht nicht passt, beteiligt euch gefälligst. Ohne eine Interessensvertretung fährt unser Sport definitiv in die Sackgasse (Beweise hierzu gibts mittlerweile mehr als man zählen kann in ganz Deutschland)
Vor dem PC zu sitzen und nur abzuledern, teilweise auf eine art und weise, die einen echt nur noch staunen lässt (und hoffen, dass man euch im realen Leben besser nicht begegnet) machts sicherlich nicht besser.

Nur wer mitgestaltet hat das Recht zu meckern!!!!!

Ich plädiere für eine Schließung dieses Threads.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. April 2016)

Demnach lässt Du dich also gerne von einem Giesche und dessen politischen Freunden lenken.
Schön für Dich, ich sehe das etwas anderes.

Ich berufe mich auf die freie Meinungsäusserung und plädiere für keine Schliessung des Threads.

Man hat nie den Kontakt zu den Locals gesucht und will das sicher auch garnicht. Dieses Projekt soll nur Geld in die Kassen der einzelnen Regionen spühlen dafür wird der MTB Sport missbraucht und man stellt sich als heilbringende Mutter Theresa der MTBler hin indem man sie auf ein ausgeschildertes langweiliges Wegenetz das größtenteils aus Schotter und Asphalt bestehen wird leitet. Nutzwege eben. Wege wo Hunz und Kunz möglichst unkompliziert zum nächsten Ziel geführt werden kann um Ihnen etwas Geld aus der Tasche zu locken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (10. April 2016)

Deine Kommentare hier beruhen zu 100% auf deinen eigenen Interpretationen und Auslegungen von teilweise nicht mal vorhandenen Informationen. Schreib ihn doch einfach mal an, treff dich mit ihm auf ein bier oder geht zusammen radeln. Fangt an miteinander zu sprechen statt über einander!!! !


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. April 2016)

@gandi85 

siehe PN !


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. April 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Diskussion hier ist soweit weg von jeder Realität, das hat schon fast komödiantische Züge.
> Weder halte ich persönlich was von diesen festen Routen, noch viel schlimmer finde ich allerdings euch typische Forumsmenschen die prinzipell gegen alles und jeden wettern ohne jemals selbst irgendwo etwas produktives beigetragen zu haben.
> 
> Seit doch froh, dass endlich mal jmd eine Interessensvertretung aufbaut. Wenn euch die Art und Weise wie er es macht nicht passt, beteiligt euch gefälligst. Ohne eine Interessensvertretung fährt unser Sport definitiv in die Sackgasse (Beweise hierzu gibts mittlerweile mehr als man zählen kann in ganz Deutschland)
> ...


Weißt du überhaupt, was die Leute hier für den Mountainbike Sport machen?

Stört dich, dass es Leute gibt, die sich nicht lenken lassen wollen, sondern sich frei bewegen wollen.

Glaubst du auch, dass nur 30% der Biker hier in der Fränkischen Trails fahren?

Findets du es gut, dass sich einer profiliert, als würde er für alle Biker sprechen?

Stört es dich, dass hier Leute ihre Meinung aüßern?







Was machst du überhaupt für den Sport?


----------



## gandi85 (11. April 2016)

Und wieder beruht deine Antwort nur auf Interpretationen!
Mich lenken lassen werde ich definitiv nicht! Eine Ausweisung von Touren hat ja auch keinen bindenden Charakter (anders übrigens als in Rabenberg und in anderen Trailparks die dir ja scheinbar gefallen. Eine Umsetzung eines solchen bei uns jedoch sowas von fernab der Realität ist!!!!)
Ich bin aufgrund mehrerer Hobbies sehr eng mit Waldbesitzern, Förstern und Gemeinden in der Fränkischen verbunden. Da hat niemand vor irgendwen auszusperren, ganz im Gegenteil.
Klar brauch ich, du oder sonst wer hier diese Schilder nicht!!!

Deine Zahl mit den 30% Trailanteil beruht, so wie ich den Thread gelesen habe, auf einer absoluten Fehlinterpretation. Nur weil er schreibt, dass 70% Tourenbiker sind, heißt das doch nicht, dass die nicht auf Trails fahren wollen.
Er will damit nur aussagen, dass es keine gebauten Trails mit Anliegern, Sprüngen etc geben soll. (was bei uns auch nichts verloren hat)

Genauso wenig wie er sich profilieren sollte und für alle Biker sprechen, solltest du das hier evtl tun!!! 

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Deleted 235477 (11. April 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Und wieder beruht deine Antwort nur auf Interpretationen!
> Mich lenken lassen werde ich definitiv nicht! Eine Ausweisung von Touren hat ja auch keinen bindenden Charakter (anders übrigens als in Rabenberg und in anderen Trailparks die dir ja scheinbar gefallen. Eine Umsetzung eines solchen bei uns jedoch sowas von fernab der Realität ist!!!!)
> Ich bin aufgrund mehrerer Hobbies sehr eng mit Waldbesitzern, Förstern und Gemeinden in der Fränkischen verbunden. Da hat niemand vor irgendwen auszusperren, ganz im Gegenteil.
> Klar brauch ich, du oder sonst wer hier diese Schilder nicht!!!
> ...


Ich kann nur die Infos aus der Zeitung entnehmen, Michél Giesche möchte sich ja nicht zu kritischen Stimmen aüßern.
Dass man in einen Trailcenter bei der Menge an Leuten die Trails nicht hoch fahren sollte ist ja logisch und sonst kombiniere ich die Wege, wie ich will.

Da habe ich leider andere Erfahrungen gemacht, wie bereits erwähnt habe ich das „jetzt habt ihr doch Wege warum fahrt ihr hier“ schon erlebt.
Auf Anfrage beim Bürgermeister, warum die Wege kein Trails haben, wurde mir gesagt, dass mit den Waldbesitzern, Jägern, Förstern nicht mehr vereinbar war.

„wir werden in der fränkischen schweiz natürlich auch nur die 70% der MTBer/innen ansprechen, die sich als tourenbiker sehen (zum trails bolzen fahre ich lieber nach finale ligure oder graubünden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oder ich nutze meine "geheimen" hometrails dafür).“

„70 Prozent der Mountainbiker, die für den „Ammonit-Challenge“ herkommen werden, suchen den Naturgenuss, versichert Michél Giesche, und nicht das wilde Abradeln steiler Pisten.“

Da haben wir wohl einfach ein andere Interpretation seiner Aussagen.



Wie oft soll ich, ICH, MICH, eigentlich noch verwenden, dass man versteht, dass ich hier nur meine Ansichten wiedergebe und nicht die aller Mountainbiker.


----------



## gandi85 (11. April 2016)

Es gibt halt einfach einen Unterschied zwischen trailsfahren, wie wir es seit jahren ohne probleme tun und "trails bolzen" und "wildem abradeln" (sehr ungekonnt ausgedrückt übrigens) wie es seit einigen Jahren praktiziert wird. Komischer Weise gibt es genauso seit dem Probleme. 

Die Umsetzung eines "Trailparks" ist nicht wegen der benutzungsrichtung unmöglich sondern schlicht und ergreifend wegen der Grundstücksbesitzverhältnisse bei uns. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es einfach nicht notwendig ist.

Den Satz warum die "Wege keine trails haben" verstehe ich leider nicht. Wenn du mir den nochmal kurz erklärst kann ich evtl darauf auch antworten.

Ich gehe sehr wohl biken wegen des naturgenusses. Das tue ich übrigens auch in Finale, Vinschgau, Davos etc. Das ist für mich einfach absoluter bestandteil des bikens. Genauso wie danach geile Trails fahren.
Wenn ich nur shredden will fahr ich nach Osternohe.

Du brauchst dich überhaupt nicht zu rechtfertigen, dass du hier deine Sichtweisen einbringst, so lange du dabei nicht einfach seine Aussagen nach belieben interpretierst um deine Ansichten zu untermauern.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (11. April 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Es gibt halt einfach einen Unterschied zwischen trailsfahren, wie wir es seit jahren ohne probleme tun und "trails bolzen" und "wildem abradeln" (sehr ungekonnt ausgedrückt übrigens) wie es seit einigen Jahren praktiziert wird. Komischer Weise gibt es genauso seit dem Probleme.


so isses. ich erinnere an die (mit diesem Forum verbandelte?) "bock-auf-ballern"-Fraktion, die mal in der fränkischen Station gemacht hat und daraufhin zurecht kritisiert wurde. sowas würde ich unter "trails bolzen" verstehen.


----------



## SuShu (11. April 2016)

Biomech schrieb:


> ...ein bekannter Pfad erlebt durch das "Weggbleiben" von Wanderern durch die MTB´ler eine Wiederbelebung.(Die Schließung des Gasthauses auf diesem Wegabschnitt macht das Wandern der "breiten Masse" unattraktiv)...


Wenn es sich um den Exkursionspfad bei Sackdilling handelt, wäre das echt eine gute Aktion. Der war letztes Jahr z.T. wirklich in einem schlechten Zustand. Und cool wäre natürlich auch, wenn das erste Stück von der B85 Richtung Felsenlabyrinth wieder in den Wald zurückverlegt wird und nicht mehr über die Schotterpiste verläuft. Und noch viel cooler wäre, wenn ihr parallel zur Schotterpiste beim Mannsberg einen Trail im Wald bauen dürftet. Aber das ist jetzt wohl zu viel geträumt.

Bei euch in der Region gibt es tatsächlich so einiges an netten Wegen, die wahrscheinlich alle zu wuchern würden, wenn nicht immer mal ein paar Biker dort unterwegs wären. Wanderer trifft man auf denen eher selten.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (11. April 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Es gibt halt einfach einen Unterschied zwischen trailsfahren, wie wir es seit jahren ohne probleme tun und "trails bolzen" und "wildem abradeln" (sehr ungekonnt ausgedrückt übrigens) wie es seit einigen Jahren praktiziert wird. Komischer Weise gibt es genauso seit dem Probleme.
> 
> Die Umsetzung eines "Trailparks" ist nicht wegen der benutzungsrichtung unmöglich sondern schlicht und ergreifend wegen der Grundstücksbesitzverhältnisse bei uns. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es einfach nicht notwendig ist.
> 
> ...


Ja. wir werden halt mehr, da werden die, die keine Rücksicht nehmen und mit blockierten Rädern fahren halt auch mehr.
Wobei ich erst einen Biker erlebt habe, der sich scheiße verhalten hat und in meinen 6 Jahren war ich schon mit paar Leuten biken.

Ich hab mich nicht auf die Machbarkeit eines TrailParks bezogen, sondern darauf dass ich mich im Trailcenter frei bewegen kann, und nicht den Schildern folgen muss.

Ich hab den Bürgermeister gefragt, warum die 3 Heiligenstadt Runden keine Trails haben, seine Antwort war „weil sich dass nicht mit Forst, Jägern und Waldbesitzern vereinbaren lässt“.

Für mich gehört das Natur genießen auch zum Biken, wobei mir das beim Wanderern wichtiger ist.
Man sollte sich auch in Ono oder sonst wo anständig verhalten, nicht mit blockierten Reifen fahren, Anfänger nicht bedrängen usw.

Nochmal: solange er sich nicht zu seine Aussagen aüßert, kann ich nur interpretieren.
Jeder sollte seine Meinung rechtfertigen und erklären können und nicht nur daher reden.


----------



## SuShu (11. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Radtour mit 50% Trailanteil will und den Rest auf Schotter und Asphalt fahren soll, brauche ich nicht erst nach Auerbach fahren. Da kann ich auch eine Radtour von Erlangen nach Bamberg am RMD Kanal entlang machen und gelengtlich mal in den angrenzenden Wälder rein und wieder raus fahren. Einzige die 800Hm habe ich dann nicht, aber die machen das Kraut nicht fetter.


Ich jedenfalls fahre durchaus lieber in die Richtung raus. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was für Wege sie in ihre Tour aufgenommen haben, aber in der Region gibt es echt feine Sachen.

Ein Trailanteil von 50% für eine offiziell markierte MTB-Tour, die über ein schon vorhandenes Wegenetz führt (also ohne extra Trails zu bauen), ist meiner Meinung nach extrem hoch. Die Touren im Mountainbikepark Pfälzer Wald hatten meines Wissens bei Eröffnung einen Trailanteil von durchschnittlich um die 17-18% (wie es sich inzwischen entwickelt hat, weiß ich nicht). Im Wegenetztest der DIMB von 2009 hat der Pfälzer Wald im Vergleich zu den anderen drei besuchten deutschen Regionen am besten abgeschnitten. Und das u.a. aufgrund des Trailanteils. Als ich das erste Mal dort war, war ich über die Touren dort freudig überrascht, da ich sonst mit markierten MTB-Routen in Deutschland nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Mich hat es jedenfalls zum Wiederkommen animiert. Inzwischen fahre ich dort andere Touren mit viel höherem Trailanteil über nicht extra für MTBler markierte Wege und habe dabei keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Wanderern etc. hinsichtlich der Tatsache gemacht, dass ich doch gefälligst nur die für MTBler markierten Wege benutzen sollte.

Meines Wissens hatten einige Locals dort die gleichen Befürchtungen, wie sie hier geäußert werden, oder haben sie immer noch. Und es gibt dort bestimmt auch genügend Regionen, in denen es ein hohes Konfliktpotenzial zwischen Bikern und Wanderern hat. Nur denke ich, dass das - wie bei uns - wahrscheinlich Gegenden sind, wo viele Personen unterwegs sind und wo dann immer wieder ein gewisser Prozentsatz von Dickköpfen, die es eben auf beiden Seiten gibt, aufeinander treffen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein paar für den MTB-Tourismus markierte Wege die Situation in der Fränkischen hinsichtlich solcher Konflikte überhaupt beeinflussen werden, weder positiv noch negativ. Ich denke, dass es eher darauf ankommt, wie wir (und damit meine ich alle Konfliktparteien) verbal und verhaltens-technisch miteinander umgehen, provozierend oder deeskalierend, beleidigend oder höflich, rücksichtslos oder rücksichtsvoll...

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Diskussion in diesem Thread wieder auf eine sachlichere Ebene zurückfinden würde. Dann schalten sich vielleicht auch wieder die Personen mit in die Diskussion ein, die konkrete Informationen über den Stand des Vorhabens liefern können.

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Trailsurfen und genießt das Frühjahr.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. April 2016)

Man weiß ja nicht was die Herren unter Trail verstehen.
Trail ansich ist erstmal nur ein schmaler Weg 

Da man ja nur 70% der MTBler also die Genussradler anziehen will, denke ich wird der Trail S0 sein.
Jene die S2 oder 3 fahren wollen werden bei dem Projekt Bikeschaukel ja nicht mit einbezogen. Das wären dann ja nach Giesches Aussage die restlichen 30%.

Ich lege meine Touren wenn ich alleine fahre eigentl. meistens auf Zeiten wo mit wenig Wanderen zu rechnen ist. Entweder ich fahre zeitig in der Früh ( ist auch temperaturtechnisch angenehmer zu fahren im Hochsommer   ) oder ich fahre Spätnachmittag.


----------



## Achtzig (12. April 2016)

Ich bin in letzter Zeit häufig geschäftlich unterwegs und versuche wann immer möglich das Rad mitzunehmen. Vor Ort bin ich zwingend auf schnell verfügbare Routeninfos angewiesen. Da helfen Tourenportale, Ausschiderungen und unter'm Strich also immer "Lokals", die ihr Wissen teilen, ungemein. Nur dadurch kommt man auch in unbekannten Regionen auf echt tollen Runden durch tolle Gegenden. Klar, wahrscheinlich könnte man sich Routen auch selbst anhand von Karten erarbeiten, aber für heute hier und morgen da, oft nicht wirklich planbar, ist das nicht zu machen. Deswegen bin ich denen, die ihr wissen Teilen, unendlich dankbar dafür! Um Stuttgart herum z.B. verstehe ich nicht, was (mal weg von der 2m-Problematik) gegen ein beschildertes Trailnetz sprechen sollte. Die Trails sind angelegt, Routen sind verfügbar. Ob ich dem Navi oder einem Schild hinterher fahre, wo ist der Unterschied? Gut, hier werden es eher Schotter Touren, aber auch für die gibt es bestimmt dankbare Abnehmer.
Sorry wenn ich das jetzt so schreiben muss, aber spätestens wenn man mal die Ignorier-Funktion ausschaltet, ließt sich dieser Thread wie gefüllt mit einer Masse aus braunen Gollums, deren einziges Bestreben es ist, ihren Schatz gegen per se böse Fremde zu verteidigen. Hier wäre mein Tipp: Zündet doch die Wege einfach an, auf denen Fremde fahren sollen, das scheint so ähnlich grad auch bei anderen Fremdefürchtern in Mode zu sein...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. April 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das jetzt so schreiben muss, aber spätestens wenn man mal die Ignorier-Funktion ausschaltet, ließt sich dieser Thread wie gefüllt mit einer Masse aus braunen Gollums, deren einziges Bestreben es ist, ihren Schatz gegen per se böse Fremde zu verteidigen.



darum geht es doch garnicht!

Es geht schlichtweg darum, das wenn ein ausgeschlidertes Wegenetz das möglichst viele Radfahrer anlocken soll existiert, es von jedem befahren werden können muss sonst macht das keinen Sinn. Das wird dann sicher kräftig beworben, denn nur so wird der Tourismus angekurbelt. Dagegen ist erstmal nichts einzuwenden, völlig legetim.

Es werden aber die Wanderer etc. wenn diese ausgeschliderten Wege wo jene zu dritt nebeneinander laufen konnten viel befahren sind auf andere Wege ausweichen. Laufen jetzt Trails etc. in unmittelbarer Nähe neben der offiziell ausgeschilderten Strecke, wächst das Konfliktpotential automatisch. Man wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit öfter als 1x im Jahr zu hören bekommen das dies kein Radweg sei und man doch auf den dafür extra für uns augewiesenen Wegen fahren solle.

Es wird eine Umverteilung erfolgen da bin ich mir sicher, ein Großteil der Leute die bisher auf den breiten Schotter und Waldwegen liefen weichen auf andere Weg aus. Demnach ist auf den anderen Trails mit mehr Fußverkehr zu rechnen als es bisher der Fall war.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. April 2016)

@ghandi: Geh doch nach Indien, du Fakir, du japanischer!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. April 2016)

Dass muss hier auch noch rein - weils einfach zu schön ist!

Ich wusste es schon immer, Ihr seit alles gar keine Mountainbiker.

So sehen Mountainbiker aus! 




 
Quelle: http://www.infranken.de/regional/forchheim/Egloffstein-setzt-auf-Mountainbike-Wege;art216,1152095


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. April 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> @ghandi: Geh doch nach Indien, du Fakir, du japanischer!



vielleicht ist er schon dort?
ghandi wurde zuletzt gesehen: 5. Februar 2002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (12. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Man wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit öfter als 1x im Jahr zu hören bekommen das dies kein Radweg sei und man doch auf den dafür extra für uns augewiesenen Wegen fahren solle.



Da steht man drüber 

Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde mich auch gegen ein Wegenetz wehren, das zukünftig die einzig erlaubten Wege definieren soll (egal wie hoch der Trailanteil ist) - und genau das ist nicht geplant. Gegen eine aus touristischen Gründen ausgeschilderte Radroute auf vorhandenen Wegen wettern ist albern...

Das es in der Kommunikation  sowohl zu den einheimischen Mountainbikern als auch zu anderen "betroffenen" Gruppen und den Medien offensichtlich Schwächen gibt, ist allerdings etwas, das dem Projekt noch auf die Füße fallen könnte.


----------



## gandi85 (12. April 2016)

Noch mal als Abschluss (obwohl alles bereits erwähnt):
Ich persönlich brauche dieses Projekt nicht. Ich war anfangs auch sehr sehr skeptisch.
Wer meine Kommentare normal liest, wird erkennen, dass ich lediglich Eines wollte.
Ich weiß aus mehreren Quellen (alles begeiligte: Forst, Jägerschaft, Tourismus etc.), dass dieses Projekt zu 100% umgesetzt wird. Damiteinhergehnde Traileinschränkungen wird es nicht geben.
Ich habe immer noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie ihr euch so sicher seid, dass diese Wege nur auf Schotter verlaufen und im Anschluss die einzig erlaubten sein sollen?????
Ich wollte deshalb lediglich die Idee aufwerfen, ob es nicht evtl. geschickter ist, sich im Voraus daran zu beteiligen, als im Nachhinein sich darüber zu ärgern.
Tut mir Leid wenn das einigen hier zu viel ist.

Jetzt überlasse ich auch wieder die Bühne @DaFriiitz (seinen Kommentaren nach mit Abstand der schrägste Typ hier im Forum) und @FrankoniaTrails

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. April 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie ihr euch so sicher seid, dass diese Wege nur auf Schotter verlaufen und im Anschluss die einzig erlaubten sein sollen?????



Erzähl und doch etwas über die Routenführung, Du scheinst ja andere Informationen zu haben als die aus der Presse.
Was sind deiner Ansicht nach Kultur und Nutzwege?
Welche Cahrakteristik haben Kultur und Nutzwege deiner Ansicht nach?

Der Initiator Hr. Giesche könnte sich aber auch einfach unseren Fragen stellen, was er aber ja nicht tun will. Wenn man ein Projekt ins Leben ruft, muss man auch damit klar kommen das einge Bedenken haben. Ein dickes Fell haben und nicht weil irgendwo mal das Wort "Kommerzheini" fällt, einknicken.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (12. April 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich wollte deshalb lediglich die Idee aufwerfen, ob es nicht evtl. geschickter ist, sich im Voraus daran zu beteiligen, als im Nachhinein sich darüber zu ärgern.
> Tut mir Leid wenn das einigen hier zu viel ist.
> 
> @FrankoniaTrails
> ...



Ich hätte mich daran gern beteiligt, nur wurden man einfach vor vollendeten tatsachen gestellt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. April 2016)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich daran gern beteiligt, nur wurden man einfach vor vollendeten tatsachen gestellt.



Genau, aus der Presse wohl gemerkt.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. April 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @DaFriiitz (seinen Kommentaren nach mit Abstand der schrägste Typ hier im Forum)



Danke, Fakir, japanischer!

Ich werde mir jetzt einen alten Eicher Diesel Traktor und einen Vierscharpflug zulegen. Damit befahre ich dann die Touren, die der Giesche da ausweisen lässt...danach kann man die Touren wenigstens nicht mehr mit dem Dreirad oder Bobbycar befahren.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (13. April 2016)

der bauer von welt fährt lanz ackerbulldog.


----------



## derwaaal (13. April 2016)

Porsche Diesel! (wobei das heutzutage schon wieder ne andere Bedeutung hat .... )


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. April 2016)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> der bauer von welt fährt lanz ackerbulldog.



a gschmarri doud der, der moderne bauer vo weld fährd an 1954er fercuson

da schau selbst






damit wird jedes Feld zum Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (13. April 2016)

Nix da.

Hier:


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. April 2016)

ohne iframe, nur den link posten 

Dreckigster Junge im ganzen Dorf
bist Du das?


----------



## LeFritzz (13. April 2016)

Ab und zu nachdem Biken wohl schon...


----------



## Biomech (14. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Und er Thomas der *nix mit dem politischen Scheiss* zutun haben will ist rein zufällig bei den FW- Freie Wählergemeinschaft Auerbach dabei. Alles Heuchlerei ....
> 
> *Stadtrat Sitzung 28. Oktober 2015*



Sag mal. Was läuft eigentlich in deinem Leben alles falsch, dass du dich hier wie ein Forum-Troll herum-kritisierst und schlichtweg Lügen verbreitest?
Ich bin nicht der Thomas Schmidt aus *PEGNITZ. *Stell dir vor, Thomas Schmidt´s gibts öfter. Dieser Herr aus Pegnitz ist Mitglied der Stadtrats-Fraktion. *Geht das in dein Hirn rein?*
Hast du dir schon mal gedacht "Die ganze negative Energie verwende ich nicht für das Schreiben unsinniger Kommentare, sonder rufe den Herrn Giesche mal direkt an" ? 
Es scheint so, dass du ein Lokal-Experte bist. Warum redest du dann nicht mit dem Initiator, er kann ja auch nicht jeden gottverdammten Mountainbiker im Umkreis von 50km kennen! 

Bitte bitte hört auf anhand von schlecht recherchierten Zeitungsberichten hier die Bikeschaukel schlecht zu reden, sondern wartet halt erstmal ab.

Wir haben mehrere Abschnitte im S1-Niveau.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. April 2016)

Du hast ja Gluck, dass @FrankoniaTrails nicht Erdogan ist, sonst hättest Du bestimmt jetzt eine Beleidigungsklage am Halse, werter @Biomech.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. April 2016)

Biomech schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon mal gedacht "Die ganze negative Energie verwende ich nicht für das Schreiben unsinniger Kommentare, sonder rufe den Herrn Giesche mal direkt an" ?
> Es scheint so, dass du ein Lokal-Experte bist.



Ich rufe niemanden an der mir schon bei der ersten Mail auf Anfrage wie folgt zurück schreibt:



> ..... Nachdem ich mir die Kommentare dazu durchgelesen habe, muss ich leider sagen, dass diese unbeantwortet bleiben werden.
> 
> Leider fehlt den meisten Menschen leider der Blick für das große Ganze bzw. hört die Vorstellungskraft oft noch vor dem eigenen Tellerrand auf…
> Wie Sie meiner Signatur entnehmen können, bin ich weit weg von einem „Kommerzialheini“, da ich hauptberuflich (Gott sei Dank) genug Geld verdiene, um mir dieses Ehrenamt überhaupt leisten zu können.



Das ist mir eindeutig zu blöd!

Auf solche arroganten überheblichen Heinis kann ich ganz gut verzichten!
Entweder er / Ihr hat/ habt genug Rückrat und beantwortet hier gestellte Frage der regionalen Öffentlichkeit oder Ihr müsst eben damit leben das wir die Infos aus der Presse diskutieren, befürworten oder auch kritisieren.

Punkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (14. April 2016)

Schade dass ich keine Popcorn-Maschine habe, für den Fred würd sich s lohnen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Schade dass ich keine Popcorn-Maschine habe, für den Fred würd sich s lohnen



Fang schon mal an, vielleicht lohnt es sich noch 

Ganz ohne Maschine






Da kommt Leben in die Küche .-)


----------



## SuShu (15. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Schade dass ich keine Popcorn-Maschine habe, für den Fred würd sich s lohnen


Ich find´s eher traurig.


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Noch mal als Abschluss (obwohl alles bereits erwähnt):
> Ich persönlich brauche dieses Projekt nicht. Ich war anfangs auch sehr sehr skeptisch.
> Wer meine Kommentare normal liest, wird erkennen, dass ich lediglich Eines wollte.
> Ich weiß aus mehreren Quellen (alles begeiligte: Forst, Jägerschaft, Tourismus etc.), dass dieses Projekt zu 100% umgesetzt wird. Damiteinhergehnde Traileinschränkungen wird es nicht geben.
> ...



Du glaubst halt immer nur an das gute im Menschen. Das ehrt dich.

Aber ich glaube nicht, das dieses "Projekt" auch nur einen einzigen Biker anspricht, der einen technisch aktiveren Fahrstil bevorzugt. 
Wenn ich CC oder konditionelle Runden fahren will dann auf Schotter bzw. Radwegen. Da haben wir aber schon genug und brauchen keine Projektplanung.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht, das dieses "Projekt" auch nur einen einzigen Biker anspricht, der einen technisch aktiveren Fahrstil bevorzugt.
> Wenn ich CC oder konditionelle Runden fahren will dann auf Schotter bzw. Radwegen. Da haben wir aber schon genug und brauchen keine Projektplanung.



Eben, es gibt genug davon und die meisten davon sind sogar sehr gut beschildert.

http://www.frankentourismus.de/radfahren/fraenkische-schweiz/


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2016)

Biomech schrieb:


> Sag mal. Was läuft eigentlich in deinem Leben alles falsch, dass du dich hier wie ein Forum-Troll herum-kritisierst und schlichtweg Lügen verbreitest?
> Ich bin nicht der Thomas Schmidt aus *PEGNITZ. *Stell dir vor, Thomas Schmidt´s gibts öfter. Dieser Herr aus Pegnitz ist Mitglied der Stadtrats-Fraktion. *Geht das in dein Hirn rein?*
> Hast du dir schon mal gedacht "Die ganze negative Energie verwende ich nicht für das Schreiben unsinniger Kommentare, sonder rufe den Herrn Giesche mal direkt an" ?
> Es scheint so, dass du ein Lokal-Experte bist. Warum redest du dann nicht mit dem Initiator, er kann ja auch nicht jeden gottverdammten Mountainbiker im Umkreis von 50km kennen!
> ...



Genau da liegt der Hund begraben!!! *Ich will keine Abschnitte die nur S1 Niveau haben *(S1 ist dann auch schon die Ausnahme).
Das ist genau der Unterschied der euch Tourenfahrer mit 70° Lenkwinkel und 100mm Fahrwerk von uns unterscheidet. Wir werden bei eueren Tourplanungen nicht berücksichtigt.
Nur weil den Großteil der Biker diese Art zu fahren nicht interessiert, wird es Touren mit hohem technischen Niveau bei eueren Planungen nicht geben.
Oder hat einer von euerem"Planungsstab", schon einer einen Biker den er nicht kennt, nach seinen Wünschen zwecks Tourplanung gefragt.
Wo habt Ihr euere Locals denn her? Doch bestimmt nicht aus offiziellen Bekanntmachungen! Sondern der kennt einen der einen kennt der in einem Aufsichtsrat, Gemeinderat oder einer anderen Institution sitzt.
Das ist wie in der Politik, der der verheiratet, verschwägert, verwandt oder bekannt ist der hat Glück gehabt.
Hier stellt sich ein gänzlich unbekannter als unser "Bike Führer" vor und sagt uns lapidar wo wir in Zukunft zu fahren haben.
Das ging vielleicht in der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik aber nicht bei uns.

Roland


----------



## Garminator (16. April 2016)

Biomech schrieb:


> mehrere Abschnitte im S1-Niveau.


Ich hoffe, die sind länger als breit.

Die obige Aussage zeigt auch deutlich, dass lediglich Strecken geplant sind, die man auch mit einem Trekkingrad ohne Probleme fahren kann.

In der heutigen Zeit der GPS-Geräte bzw. Smartphones sind solche Planungen sowieso sinnlos. Wer mal in einer anderen Gegend als daheim fahren will wird sich eine Tour aus dem Netz laden und diese fahren bzw. sich in einem Forum mit einem "local" verabreden. 

Ich fahre auch nicht mehr als S2, aber dennoch sind die bisherigen Routen, die von irgendwelchen Gemeinden oder Verbänden für das MTB ausgewiesen sind und die ich mal abgefahren bin, sowas von langweilig, dass sie maximal als Radausflug mit der gesamten Familie am Sonntag Nachmittag dienen.  Das Überfahren einer Bordsteinkante stellt da schon das technische Highlight dar. Pfälzer Wald vielleicht ausgenommen.

LG Herbert


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. April 2016)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die sind länger als breit.



Wovon träumst Du denn Nachts? 



> Auch die Vorsitzende des Heimatvereins, Christa Plischka und Hauptwegewart Klaus Reinhardt sehen durch „eine umsichtige Berücksichtigung der Belange der Wanderer bei der Gestaltung der Routenführung“ keine Konflikte mit Wanderern, auch wenn man hier „nicht gerade begeistert“ gewesen sei, sagte Weidinger. Dennoch habe man sich auf eine Streckenführung geeinigt, die so wenig wie möglich auf bestehenden Wanderwegen laufe, sondern auf genügend breiten und geeigneten Wegen. Dort, wo sich eine gemeinsame Wegführung nicht vermeiden lasse, solle die Rücksichtnahme durch die Mountainbiker vermittelt werden. Auch hier schaffte es Weidinger, dass man dem Projekt positiv gegenübersteht.



Quelle: http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/selbst-die-jager-lassen-sich-uberzeugen_448993

Die Locals sind bisher mit den Wanderen bestens klar gekommen, das kann sich natürlich ändern wenn es sich herum spricht das die MTBler einen eigens für sich ausgeschliderten *breiten Weg* bekommen haben. Für mich ist das nicht "ein MTB Wegenetz planen" sondern fliehen auf breite Wege vor anderen Waldnutzern und deren Organisationen.

Welche umsichtige Berücksichtigung bei der Gestaltung der Routenführung nehmen denn die Vorsitzenden des Heimatvereins gegenüber den Belangen der MTBler?
Warum lässt man nicht die Wanderer auf den breiten Wegen laufen und die MTBler auf den schmalen Pfaden fahren, Abschnittsweise?


-----------
Jürgen


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2016)

Da könnte man die 2 m Regel bei uns einführen und wir müssten uns nicht mal mehr aufregen.


----------



## Garminator (16. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wovon träumst Du denn Nachts?


Davon, dass ein Radler nicht stigmatisiert wird, sei es Rennrad, Trekking oder MTB. Leider wird man je nach Radtyp als Feind oder Störenfried der Autofahrer, Fußgänger oder Wanderer angesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. April 2016)

> „Die Jäger haben nicht Hurra geschrien“, sagte Weidinger, aber letztendlich sei die Zusammenarbeit insbesondere mit dem Vorsitzenden der Hegegemeinschaft, Christian Otto, „gut“ gewesen. Der Druck auf die Wildtiere nehme immer mehr zu, auch durch zunehmende Freizeitaktivitäten durch Wanderer und Kletterer. Und jetzt durch Mountainbiker, die sich allerdings oft nach „wilden Routenvorschlägen“ orientierten. Im Bewusstsein, dass sich die Entwicklung – Mountainbiken wird immer beliebter – nicht aufhalten lasse, begrüße man ein Konzept, dass eine Lenkungswirkung habe und den Druck auf Rückzugsräume des Wilds reduziere.



Quelle: Quelle: http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/selbst-die-jager-lassen-sich-uberzeugen_448993

Mich würde dazu die Begründung interessieren welchen Unterschied es macht ob Wanderergruppen durch das Gebiet stapfen oder man die Wanderer mal auf den Schotterweg schickt und MTBler durch fahren lässt. 

Ich denke ganz einfach, die Wanderer lassen sich nicht lenken.


----------



## gandi85 (17. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du glaubst halt immer nur an das gute im Menschen. Das ehrt dich.
> 
> Aber ich glaube nicht, das dieses "Projekt" auch nur einen einzigen Biker anspricht, der einen technisch aktiveren Fahrstil bevorzugt.
> Wenn ich CC oder konditionelle Runden fahren will dann auf Schotter bzw. Radwegen. Da haben wir aber schon genug und brauchen keine Projektplanung.



An das gute im Menschen zu glauben ist mein Job!


----------



## mw.dd (17. April 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> An das gute im Menschen zu glauben ist mein Job!



Lehrer?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. April 2016)

Ändert nichts an der Tatsache das eine Studie vom BUND Naturschutz zu dem Schluss gekommen ist, dass Mountainbiken keine größeren Auswirkungen auf die Natur hat als das Wandern. Auch gegenüber dem Wild.

Also, mit welcher Begründung müssen die MTBler bei der Bikeschaukel im Gegensatz zu den Wanderen größtenteiles auf breite Schotterpisten ausweichen?

Mit welcher Begründung wird der Trailanteil möglichst gering und anspruchslos gehalten?

Ich sehe in dem Projekt "Bikeschaukel" eine klare Benachteiligung derer die nicht von einer Melkstelle zu nächsten möglichst unkompliziert "gelenkt" werden wollen. Das dürfte die Mehrheit der MTBler sein.


----------



## OliRay (17. April 2016)

Reicht eigentlich schon was bisher in unseren Wäldern geschah! So hatten sie ein schönes kleines Holzbrücklein das über einen Bach ging abgebaut und den schönen kleinen Trail dahin begradigt, bebaggert, gerüttelt und geschottert und danach eine rießengroße Brücke drübergelegt. Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, daß es im Sinne der Wanderer war dieses romantische Stück Natur zu ruinieren, also mal im Ernst. LASST ES SEIN!!! Streckenausbau für Mtb'er nicht nötig und nicht gewollt. Mit den Wanderern kommen wir gut zu recht und bei Bedarf fahr ich auch mit Auswertigen eine Tour die maßgeschneidert werden kann auf den jeweiligen Fahrstil. Das was hier gemacht werden soll ist nur Blödsinn. ICH lasse mich bestimmt nicht von meinen Trails lenken, die in Kalchreuth seit Jahrzehnten existieren und auch noch extrem geil sind. Sowas geb ich doch nicht auf und sprech mich für die Scheiße aus, die man hier vorhat. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mw.dd (17. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Also, mit welcher Begründung müssen die MTBler bei der Bikeschaukel im Gegensatz zu den Wanderen größtenteiles auf breite Schotterpisten ausweichen?



Also ich habe von "müssen" bisher nichts gelesen.
Und ob das Projekt den erhofften Erfolg bringt, bestimmt der Kunde...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. April 2016)

Die Psychologie des Mountainbiken

Zitat v. Diddi Schneider:



> „Schon als Kind hat man uns hin und hergeschaukelt um uns zu beruhigen. Fahrradfahren auf einer entsprechend angelegten Strecke ist doch nichts anderes – man schaukelt in sicherer Umgebung hin und her, spielt mit dem Gleichgewicht, kommt dadurch zuerst in körperliche und schlussendlich auch in seelische Balance und Ausgeglichenheit“. Diddie Schneider sagt weiter:* „Gerade Strecken und Forstwege findet auf Dauer fast niemand lustig.* Das genau ist die Kunst im Streckenbau: Eine genau auf die Nutzer abgestimmte Streckenführung mit Wellen, rollbaren Hindernissen, Kurven und Anliegern, die für jedermann fahrbar sind. Die Kurve und das Spiel mit der Schwerkraft sowie die Gleichgewichtsverlagerung machen es aus. Dann kommt sowohl der Einstiger als auch der Profi in den Flow.“



Quelle: http://www.destinationtomarket.de/2015/04/24/die-psychologie-des-mountainbikens/


----------



## mw.dd (18. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Die Psychologie des Mountainbiken
> 
> Zitat v. Diddi Schneider:
> ...



Was soll er sonst sagen? Er baut diese Strecken - für Geld 

Sicher ist, das praktisch trailfreie Runden auch zahlende Gäste anlocken, wenn das Drumherum stimmt oder eine andere Idee - z.B. Wettkampf - dahinter steht (s.Stoneman). Unrecht hat der Diddi natürlich trotzdem nicht; wer einmal eine geschickt angelegte Trailrunde z.B. in Glentress gefahren ist, will nicht mehr auf die schnurgerade Schotterstraße. Nur: Diese Erfahrung fehlt eben den meisten.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> An das gute im Menschen zu glauben ist mein Job!


Das hat jener "halbnackte Fakir" (so nannte Winston Churchill ihn) auch gedacht, bis er erschossen wurde.
Pass also auf, japanischer Fakir, dass Dir ned auch so geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (28. April 2016)

Dann löst jetzt Egloffstein Heiligenstadt als Mountainbike Eldorado ab. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie die Streckenführung ausschaut.
Und abgesehen davon ob man das braucht oder nicht, ists völlig egal. Keinem wird damit irgendwie ein Weg weggenommen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Mai 2016)

JulH schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie die Streckenführung ausschaut.



Müsste ja bald soweit sein, Pfingsten solles ja fertig sein, Pfingsten ist am 15. Mai - die Presse traut sich aufgrund des Threads nichts mehr schreiben 

Seite 1


> Der Stadtrat vertritt jedoch die Meinung, dass eine öffentliche Toilette
> an einem Endbahnhof sehr wichtig ist und aufgrund der kommenden
> Bikeschaukel Fränkische Schweiz auch eine überörtliche Bedeutung
> hat. Zudem ist die öffentliche Ordnung und Sauberkeit ebenfalls eine
> wichtige Aufgabe der Stadt



http://www.hiltpoltstein-online.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Amtsblatt_2016/2016-09_03-09_Textteil.pdf

Wie praktisch, die Bikeschaukel wird schon als Grund für ein Scheisshaus hervorgehoben. Für was das Projekt alles brauchbar ist, erstaunlich


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Mai 2016)

Bikeschaukel News 
Artikel vom Nordbayerischer Kurier vom 09.05.2016

http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/moutainbiken-rate-stimmen-zu_474168


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Mai 2016)

Ob die Bikeschaukel so ein Renner wird ... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fraenkische-schweiz-wohin.803384/#post-13837725


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Juni 2016)

Ach @Lenka K. , Dir fehlt einfach nur der Blick über den Tellerrand


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juni 2016)

Stimmt. Bin voll unterchillt .

Die Bikeschaukelinitiatoren sollten gefälligst auch für ein gscheites Schaulaufenbar sorgen (in Betzenstein?) und einen Investitionsprogramm starten, um die völlig unzeitgemässen Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten in der Fränkischen zukunftsfähig zu machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Juni 2016)

jetzt warten wir mal gespannt auf die Antwort von @DaFriiitz , da kommt bestimmt was, was sich gewaschen hat


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Juni 2016)

Den Genossen des liberalen Dursts ist alles wurst.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. September 2016)




----------



## LeFritzz (2. September 2016)

Ist des a Aff auf'm Schleifstein?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Schleifstein?



Mit tiefliegendem Oberrohr, damit man sich die Eier beim absteigen nicht anhaut 
Kannst die Bikeschaukel aufm Hometrainer vorm Flachbildschirm zuhause im Wohnzimmer fahren ... genau das richtige für alle Stubenhocker 

habe das Bild eigentl. diesbezüglich gepostet


----------



## EDA (13. September 2016)

Wann geht's nun los mit dem Schaukeln? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. September 2016)

irgendwann in 2017 - zuerst muss aber noch die Bahn ihr Streckennetz auf 2 gleisig umbauen von Nbg nach Gräfenberg und FO nach EBS damit sie auch den von Giesche erwarteten  Andrang an Radlern bewältigen können. In ner Agilis Bahn dürfen gerade mal 8 Räder mitgenommen werden, der Rest muss auf den nächsten Zug in einer Stunde warten


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. November 2016)

> Mountainbiken
> 
> *Egloffstein und Obertrubach *
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://trubachtal.com/freizeittipps

Und dann treibt sich der Giesche noch auf komoot rum und veröffentlicht Tourenvorschläge ...

z.B.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/12224518

und ein Thomas
https://www.komoot.de/tour/11124667


----------



## LeFritzz (6. November 2016)

Ein Haberfeld müsste man treiben....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. November 2016)

Waischenfeld will in die erste Reihe

Mountainbiker auf die richtige Spur bringen



> Auch mit der touristischen Entwicklung von Waischenfeld – wenn auch in noch sehr allgemeiner Art – hatte ein anderer Tagesordnungspunkt zu tun. Michél Giesche war zu Gast. Er möchte die Fränkische Schweiz für Mountainbiker noch attraktiver machen. Indem bestehende Wege in ein Radwegenetz integriert werden, „damit nicht mehr jeder kreuz und quer durch die Landschaft fährt“.



Quelle: http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/waischenfeld-will-die-erste-reihe_490196 (vom 30.06.2016)

Gehts schon los mit der Diktatur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (6. November 2016)

Wenn einer den Mistwagen stiftet, organisiere ich das Haberfeldtreiben.


----------



## RolandMC (7. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Quelle: http://trubachtal.com/freizeittipps
> 
> Und dann treibt sich der Giesche noch auf komoot rum und veröffentlicht Tourenvorschläge ...
> 
> ...



Wie erwartet und oftmals geschrieben, Touren mit dem Charakter der Heiligenstadter Trailsammlung. Bestenfalls für Kinderwagen und Segway Fahrer. 
Aber halt auch für die nicht, da der Straßenanteil zu hoch ist. Also zu gefährlich.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. November 2016)

Ich wittere Übles .... 

"Denn mit dem noch zu bauenden Radweg von Waischenfeld über Doos bis nach Behringersmühle"


----------



## LeFritzz (7. November 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heiligenstadter Trailsammlung


Welche Trails? Es handelt sich um Forstwege.


----------



## derwaaal (7. November 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich wittere Übles ....
> "Denn mit dem noch zu bauenden Radweg von Waischenfeld über Doos bis nach Behringersmühle"


das ist doch inhaltlich fast gleich zu dem Artikel, der gestern schon gepostet wurde (obwohl die gleiche Zeitung), nur mit anderen Worten und Formulierungen, oder täusche ich mich?

Was wittert Ihr dort Übles? Vielleicht fehlt mir hier das politische Verständnis, aber ich kann hier jetzt nicht unbedingt etwas direkt Übles entdecken (mal vom Charakter der Wege der Bike-Schaukel abgesehen, aber darum geht es ja im Artikel nicht).
Danke.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. November 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> das ist doch inhaltlich fast gleich zu dem Artikel, der gestern schon gepostet wurde (obwohl die gleiche Zeitung), nur mit anderen Worten und Formulierungen, oder täusche ich mich?
> 
> Was wittert Ihr dort Übles? Vielleicht fehlt mir hier das politische Verständnis, aber ich kann hier jetzt nicht unbedingt etwas direkt Übles entdecken (mal vom Charakter der Wege der Bike-Schaukel abgesehen, aber darum geht es ja im Artikel nicht).
> Danke.




Meine Interpretation, es wird versucht mir vor zu schreiben wo ich mich mit meinen Rad bewegen darf.
Ich befürchte einfach ein Sperrung von schönen Wegen (Trails).



Leider Spielt sich im Kopf von Herr Giesche Mountainbiken auf Schotter und Beton Wegen ab.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. November 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Was wittert Ihr dort Übles?


Das der Wanderweg von Doos nach Behringersmühle zum Radweg ausgebaut wird. Fände ich persönlich sehr schade.

Etwaige Bikeverbote haben es in Bayern schwer, wie die Entwicklung im Altmühltal zeigt, da bin ich entspannt.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. November 2016)

Die Intention des "Herrn" Giesche wurde von ihm klar kommuniziert:
Es soll nur noch auf den von ihm ausgewiesenen Wegen gefahren werden.
(„damit nicht mehr jeder kreuz und quer durch die Landschaft fährt“)

Gegen solche Bevormundung verwahren wir uns.


----------



## Garminator (7. November 2016)

Anderseits: Wenn der und seinesgleichen auf diesen "Wegen" bleibt, haben wir den Rest für uns. Denn bervormunden lass ich mich von ihm und seinesgleichen nicht. Dazu gehören auch die Vertreter der Ämter, die selbst nicht fahren und jede Bordsteinkante oder Treppenstufe, höher als ein paar Zentimeter, als Gefahrenquelle ansehen, vor denen man uns schützen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (7. November 2016)

Genau.
Wir rufen den *Heiligen Michail Bakunin* an und lassen die Anarchie hochleben!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. November 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Was wittert Ihr dort Übles? Vielleicht fehlt mir hier das politische Verständnis, aber ich kann hier jetzt nicht unbedingt etwas direkt Übles entdecken (mal vom Charakter der Wege der Bike-Schaukel abgesehen, aber darum geht es ja im Artikel nicht).
> Danke.



1. der Link von @Lenka K. ist der gleiche wie der von mir im Posting #202

2. Der üble Geruch entsteht dadurch das irgend ein dahergelaufener Komerzheini um es mit den Worten von @DaFriiitz zu sagen am liebsten alle MTBler auf seinen achsotollen Wegen fahren lassen will und keiner mehr die anderen "Wege" benutzen soll ( Giesches Wunschdenken). Das verstehe ich zumindest unter der Aussage „damit nicht mehr jeder kreuz und quer durch die Landschaft fährt“ in dem Artikel.

Oder wie würdest Du das deuten?

Und das geht mir gewaltig gegen den Strich. Ich lasse mich nicht von einem dahergelaufenen Heini wie den Giesche und seinem politischen Anhängsel lenken. Er kann ja meinetwegen eine Bikeschaukel für den allgemeinen Fahrradtourismus gestalten, aber nicht mit dem Ziel das alle die nicht auf "seinen ausgeschilderten und mit den Gemeinden erarbeiteten Wegen" fahren illegal unterwegs wären.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. November 2016)

Was den Radwegbau Waischenfeld-Doos-Behringersmühle betrifft, das eiert schon seit 2010 rum und hat sich bisher nichts getan.  
Selbst wenn einer gebaut werden sollte, dann läuft der irgendwo unten an der Strasse entlang, so wie die restl. Radwege auch, siehe Radweg von Nankendorf nach Waischenfeld etc. ...
http://www.anette-kramme.de/presse/...chenfeld-doos-behringersmuehle-wahrscheinlich



> staatlichen Programm zum nachträglichen Anbau von Radwegen an Staatsstraßen



Da gehen keine Wanderwege daran verloren .... Radwege sind ja nicht verkehrt, irgendwie muss Oma Kunni ja mit Ihrem 3 Gang Radl von Behringersmühle nach Waischenfeld zu REWE zum einkaufen kommen und wieder sicher zurück.


----------



## derwaaal (7. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Aussage „damit nicht mehr jeder kreuz und quer durch die Landschaft fährt“ in dem Artikel.
> 
> Oder wie würdest Du das deuten?


ja ok, das.
Ich hatte das nicht unter der absolutistischen Fuchtel gesehen.
Hatte das eher so interpretiert, dass die Leute nicht lange durch den Wald irren sollen, bevor sie eine schöne oder zielführende Strecke finden.
bzw. hatte diesem Satz nicht viel Bedeutung beigemessen außer einem müden Lächeln über die Formulierung.
Andere Wege sperren weil er jetzt eine ausgeschilderte Radtour kreiert hat, kann der sowieso nicht; und bei den Offiziellen wird das auch schwer, wie oben schon bemerkt wurde.

Gut, dann ist der "üble" Hintergrund nicht so politisch wie von mir verstanden.
Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. November 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Andere Wege sperren weil er jetzt eine ausgeschilderte Radtour kreiert hat, kann der sowieso nicht;



Gott sei Dank nicht, aber es wird schneller als man denkt bei der Wanderlobby durchdringen das man nun ein eigenes Wegenetz hat. Das kann unter Umständen zu Konflikten auf Wegen führen wo es vorher eben keine gab.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. November 2016)

So gehts aber auch
MTBler Freund und Helfer der Jäger 
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art3986,4300016

http://www.feuerwehr-kleinostheim.de/einsatz/6009/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (7. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank nicht, aber es wird schneller als man denkt bei der Wanderlobby durchdringen das man nun ein eigenes Wegenetz hat. Das kann unter Umständen zu Konflikten auf Wegen führen wo es vorher eben keine gab.



Das haben wir alle in der Hand, wie wir uns den Wanderern gegenüber benehmen. Wir hatten jedenfalls in der fränkischen bisher 0,0 Stress  ...ich denke, uns sieht man es auch an, dass wir uns auf einem asphaltierten Radweg nicht so wohl fühlen wie auf den Wanderwegen


----------



## LeFritzz (8. November 2016)

Wer Karl Marx gelesen hat, weiß, das Geschäft immer Krieg bedeutet.
Und Giesche treibt Geschäft, nicht nur mit dem Biken.
Das wird also in Krieg münden.
Krieg um die Wege, die befahren werden dürfen.


----------



## Cubie (8. November 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wer Karl Marx gelesen hat, weiß, das Geschäft immer Krieg bedeutet.
> Und Giesche treibt Geschäft, nicht nur mit dem Biken.
> Das wird also in Krieg münden.
> Krieg um die Wege, die befahren werden dürfen.



Wenn du deinen Blick Richtung "Nahen Osten" richtest, dann kannst du täglich sehen was KRIEG bedeutet!
Wir fahren hier nur Fahrrad......


----------



## LeFritzz (8. November 2016)

Dann frage ich mich, warum kürzlich ein Artikel in der Nordbayrischen Presse stand mit dem Titel "Krieg im Wald".


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. November 2016)

http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/buchstein-jagd-auf-mountainbiker_483797

Man kann in die Leute nicht rein schauen. Auch wenn wir bisher 0,0% Probleme mit Wanderen hatten heisst das nicht, das es so bleibt wenn diese über z.B. die Touristikinformation erfahren das der Weg für MTBs nun 100m parallel zum Wanderweg auf dem wir seit eh und jeh fahren verläuft. Dann erhebt sicher der ein oder andere Wanderer der bisher ruhig und freundlich war den Zeigefinger.

Das ist wie mit den Autofahrern, wenn kein Radweg da ist dann bleiben sie hinter einem bis sie überholen können ( die meisten zumindest). Ist aber ein Radweg da und man fährt auf der Strasse, dann hupen sie und und fuchteln beim überholen in Ihrem Fahrzeug rum, während man sie nur angrinst.



scratch_a schrieb:


> Wir hatten jedenfalls in der fränkischen bisher 0,0 Stress



Wir hatten bisher auch noch kein ausgeschlidertes Wegenetz mit kommerziellen Hintergrund.

Und hier fängt es dann nämlich an ....


> *Ausgewiesene Wege benutzen*


http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/mountainbiker-wo-sie-fahren-durfen_492385


----------



## LeFritzz (8. November 2016)

Es ist ganz einfach:
Das ausgeschilderte Wegenetz dieses neoliberalistischen Kommerzheinis brauchen wir so nötig wie einen Kropf am Hals.

Маунтеинбаикеры всех стран, соединяйтесь!


----------



## Achtzig (14. November 2016)

Oh Mann! Ich muss es in Zukunft echt unterlassen auf "ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen" zu klicken


----------



## LeFritzz (14. November 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Oh Mann! Ich muss es in Zukunft echt unterlassen auf "ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen" zu klicken


Dann lass es doch auch endlich, dann brauche ich Dein Gegrunze nicht mehr zu lesen.


----------



## Achtzig (14. November 2016)

Ja,  die Neugier ist ein Fluch. Oder liegt es an Langeweile? Jedenfalls ist das, liebes Fritzchen, der unterschied zwischen uns : Grunzen tut man aus der für Kommunikation vorgesehen Körper Öffnung. Das was ihr von euch gebt kommt eindeutig aus der falschen!

Kurzer Nachsatz : ich gelobe Besserung im Umgang mit dem Knopf. Bestimmt besser für alle...


----------



## LeFritzz (15. November 2016)

Such' er den redlichen Gewinn!
Sei er kein schellenlauter Tor!
Es trägt Verstand und rechter Sinn
Mit wenig Kunst sich selber vor;
Und wenn's euch ernst ist, was zu sagen,
Ist's nötig, Worten nachzujagen?
Ja, eure Reden, die so blinkend sind,
In denen Ihr der Menschheit Schnitzel kräuselt,
Sind unerquicklich wie der Nebelwind,
Der herbstlich durch die dürren Blätter säuselt.
(Goethe, Faust 1)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Februar 2017)

Wie war das nochmal, die fränkische Schweiz leidet an Tourismusmangel?

Weit gefehlt, denn es heisst in der NN vom Samstag, 11. Februar :


> Die besten Bilanzen unter 16 Ferienregionen legten Fränkische Schweiz und Fichtelgebirge mit 7,5 beziehungsweise 7,3 Prozent mehr Übernachtungen vor. Erstgenannte Region konnte sich weiter als Heimat der Biere profilieren, ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Februar 2017)

weiter gehts ...


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Februar 2017)

Wo war denn das abgedruckt?

Bezeichnend sind die Bilder. Da hockt bzw. steht einer auf dem Rad wie der Aff' auf'm Schleifstein.


----------



## mw.dd (17. Februar 2017)

Mich macht ja der Begriff "Mountainbike-Reservat" wuschig. Ist der neuerdings positiv besetzt?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Februar 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mich macht ja der Begriff "Mountainbike-Reservat" wuschig. Ist der neuerdings positiv besetzt?


Nein, das ist er nicht.
Vgl. Pete Seeger's Strophe zu "This Land is Your Land":
"This land is your land, it once was our land long before we sold you the Manhattan Island. You've put our nation into reservations. This land was stolen by you from me."

RESERVAT steht für GENOZID.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Februar 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wo war denn das abgedruckt?



PDF Seite 19


----------



## Garminator (17. Februar 2017)

Ich sag nur: Einmal zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen


----------



## derwaaal (17. Februar 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Bezeichnend sind die Bilder. Da hockt bzw. steht einer auf dem Rad wie der Aff' auf'm Schleifstein.


Immerhin diesmal mit Helm!


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Februar 2017)

Garminator schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Einmal zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen


Das ist aber schön mehrdeutig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (17. Februar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> schön mehrdeutig


Entspricht dem Zeitgeist: sich nicht festlegen


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Februar 2017)

"Du gleichst dem Geist, den Du verstehst, nicht mir!" (Goethe, Faust 1)

Deshalb bin ich eben kein Zeitgeistiger, sondern ein Weingeistiger.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Februar 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Weingeistiger.



Wenn der böse Weingeist 
den Papa in das Bein beißt,
schaukelt er hin, schaukelt er her,
der Papa ist voll, die Brieftasch' ist leer.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Februar 2017)

"Allerlei Narren macht der Wein,
wann man unmäßig sauft in sich hinein.
Dass einer einen Kachelofen für ein Bierglas
Einen Mehlsack für ein Weinfass...
Das hat der Wein, dass er einen kann zum Narren machen!"
( Ulrich Megerle, vulgo *Abraham a Santa Clara*, Wiener Hofprediger, 2.7.1644-1.12.1709)
Zitiert nach "Augustin - Geschichte eines Wiener Volkssängers" von Ambros, Tauchen, Prokopetz. )

Nach einer Kletterei im Oberen Donautal kamen wir auf der Suche nach einer Gastwirtschaft schließlich nach Kreenheinstetten in den "Gasthof zur Traube". Das ist das Geburtshaus des Ulrich Megerle.
Da wir alle mit dem Hörspiel der Ambros-Truppe wohlvertraut waren, wurde es ein langer Aufenthalt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Februar 2017)

https://www.komoot.de/user/30454565821/tours


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. April 2017)

Weiter gehts!



> Die Überschneidung mit den hochwertigen Wanderwegen soll so gering wie möglich gehalten werden. Gerade beim Mountainbiking soll es kein Extremsport sein, kein Fahren am Limit.





> Die Moutainbiker sind schon da, es gelte zu lenken und die Konflikte im Vorfeld zu lösen, meinte Vorsitzender Michael Wirth.



http://www.infranken.de/regional/fo...Fraenkischen-Schweiz-schaukeln;art216,2575663


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> https://www.komoot.de/user/30454565821/tours


Lauter "Lutscher" Touren!! Nicht mal ein toller Schnitt.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. April 2017)




----------



## wolfk (9. April 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 592418


Inzwischen geht es wieder (zumindest bei mir).


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Juni 2017)

weiter gehts ...
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/pegnitz/bikeschaukel-nimmt-wieder-fahrt-auf-1.5857691

Dobbld mobbln


> Wenn der professionelle Partner gefunden ist und das fertige Konzept steht, dann kann Giesche erneut in die Stadt- und Gemeinderäte. Dort will er sich abermals deren Okay einholen.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2018)

Ausschnitt vom Jürgen seinem Anhang.27.06.2017
Ich habe Gott sei Dank noch nichts von den Ausschilderungen gesehen.
Hoffentlich ruht es auf ewig.
Insgesamt soll das Wegenetz 600 Kilometer umfassen, die Routen seien zu 80 Prozent geplant. Im Optimalfall könne man bis *Sommer beziehungsweise Herbst diesen Jahres die ersten 340 Kilometer, die dann auch schon beschildert sein sollen, übergeben. Bis zum Frühjahr 2018 sollen dann die übrigen Strecken stehen.*


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. März 2018)

kann noch dauern, die diskutieren noch ... 

*Weniger Touristen im Trubachtal*

Übernachtungszahlen gingen um sieben Prozent zurück – Bebauungspläne ändern - 09.02.2018 09:48 Uhr



> Thematisiert wurden ein Vitalitäts-Check und die "Bike-Schaukel Fränkische Schweiz", für die man das Konzept gab.



Quelle: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/for...achtal-1.7209950?rssPage=bm9yZGJheWVybi5kZQ==

Und:


> Freuen Sie sich schon auf die Burgen, Höhlen, Fachwerkhäuser und Streuobstwiesen, die ihren Weg säumen?
> Zur Zeit entsteht die Bikeschaukel Fränkische Schweiz. Sie wird weitere interessante Touren vernetzen.


Quelle: http://www.trubachtal.com/de/erleben/aktiv/mountainbiken/

Ansonsten gibts jetzt noch "Tourismus Plan B"
mehr dazu in der PDF z.B. Seite 10, 11, 15 und Seite 23 ( Bikeschaukel) am besten die ganze PDF lesen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. März 2018)

Der Tourismusverband Fränkische Schweiz wirbt auf Facebook mit E-Bikes für die Region 
https://www.facebook.com/Fraenkische/posts/10159342784045587


----------



## Lenka K. (1. März 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> kann noch dauern, die diskutieren noch


Hoffentlich diskutieren die bis ans Ende der Tage.

Auf jeden Fall danke für den Hinweis auf den Tourismuskonzept, es ist für uns Stammgäste schon wichtig zu wissen, was die Touristiker (das ist jetzt als ein Schimpfwort zu verstehen!) mit der Region vorhaben. Beim Überfliegen des Dokuments ist mir gleich aufgefallen, das z.B. ein "Ausbau zu einer ganzjährigen bespielten Urlaubsregion" unweigerlich zum "Verlust von wertvollem Naturraum und Natursubstanz" führt. Schon der Ausdruck "bespielte Urlaubsregion" spricht Bände ...

Bin gespannt, was die Marketingfuzzis da im Petto haben.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2018)

Papier ist geduldig. 
Bei diesen Meetings, in den Nebenräumen von Gastwirtschaften, von Stammtisch Politikern und denen die gerne dazu gehören möchten kommt meist eh nichts verwertbares raus. 
Wortschöpfungen wie "bespielte Urlaubsregion" find ich aber super.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. März 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Der Tourismusverband Fränkische Schweiz wirbt auf Facebook mit E-Bikes für die Region
> https://www.facebook.com/Fraenkische/posts/10159342784045587


Na toll. 

Auszug as der Facebookseite:

Harry Zitzmann  Wandern ist in der fränkischen Schweiz wunderbar - wenn nicht dauernd auf schmalsten Wanderwegen die Mountenbiker entgegenrasen würden. Die kehren auch nicht ein, die gehen verschwitzt zu ihrem Auto und fahren heim.
1 · October 25, 2017 at 11:12am
Remove





Manuela Unger  Also wir kehren immer ein, sogar mehrmals. Haben keine Lust, auf irgendwelchen corny Riegeln rumzukauen. Sind es nicht die Wanderer mit den großen Rucksäcken, die so viel Vesper dabei haben, als gäbe es dort keine Infrastruktur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Leben und leben lassen... Der Wald ist für alle da. Und wir haben keine Probleme mit Wanderern.
2 · October 26, 2017 at 12:10am
Remove



Fränkische Schweiz  Damit es in der Zukunft zu keinen Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern kommt, wird derzeit an einem Konzept für eine "MTB-Schaukel Fränkische Schweiz" gearbeitet. Es wird sicherlich noch etwas Zeit verstreichen, bis erste Ergebnisse sichtbar werden, aber wir arbeiten daran. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



October 26, 2017 at 12:36am
Remove




Harry Zitzmann  Fränkische Schweiz Danke für ihre Info. Ich habe im Grunde nichts gegen Fahrradfahrer oder Mountenbiker! Nur: Wenn die auf engsten Wanderpfaden den Berg herunterschießen, das ältere Leute fast keine Ausweichmöglichkeit haben, dann wirds eng. Meist bremsen die auch nicht, sondern da wird stur angenommen: AUS DEM WEG, JETZT KOMM ICH! Es gibt so viele Forstwege, wo eigentlich schon immer Fahrrad gefahren wird. Wäre also nicht schlecht, wenn extra Wege dafür ausgewiesen werden würden. Auch, der Natur zu Liebe. Wenn zwischen Vorra und Eschenbach auf der Höhe entlang des Hirschbachtales Mountenbiker rasen, genau da, wo der Frauenschuh so artenreich vorkommt, finden wir das nicht gut. Naturschutz muß priorität haben. An dieser besagten Stelle wächst der Frauenschuh bis an den Wegrand.


Die drücken mit der Facebook-Seite ganz schön aufs Promogaspedal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2018)

Solange das die erste Adresse ist, bin ich beruhigt.
"Das Land der Burgen, Höhlen und Genüsse beeindruckt mit jeder Menge anspruchsvoller Touren und ausgewiesener Entdecker-Trails in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden. *Die erste Adresse zum Mountainbiking ist das MTB-Zentrum Heiligenstadt*. Auf den drei eigens ausgeschilderten Routen "Matzenstein", "Geisberg-Tour" und "Altenberg-Tour" wartet Bikespaß pur auf Sie. Auf insgesamt 130 Kilometern Länge und 2.400 Höhenmetern findet jeder begeisterte Radsportler sein persönliches Highlight"


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. März 2018)

Ja, das ist der Werbesloagen von https://www.frankentourismus.de/mountainbiken/fraenkische-schweiz/

Zum Glück steht beim Egloffsteiner Bürgermeister die Option
<< Projektpate bei der Erstellung eines nachhaltigen interkommunalen Lenkungskonzeptes für Mountainbiker - "Bikeschaukel Fränkische Schweiz" im "Wirtschaftsband A9 - Fränkische Schweiz" >> nicht unter "Exemplarischer Auszug der Aufgaben" sondern unter "Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten (Auszug)". 
Somit wird dem nur Beachtung geschenkt wenn noch Zeit dafür über ist.

http://www.egloffstein.de/sites/gensite.asp?SID=cms15092014154038421&Art=010:199


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2018)

Wollte gerade dem *Wanderer* Harry Zitzmann auf Facebook antworten was er für ein geiler Typ ist.
Kann ich mir aber schenken, seine Meinung werde ich eh nicht ändern.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. März 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wollte gerade dem *Wanderer* Harry Zitzmann auf Facebook antworten was er für ein geiler Typ ist.
> Kann ich mir aber schenken, seine Meinung werde ich eh nicht ändern.



Ὦ ξεῖν᾿, ἀγγέλλειν Λακεδαιμονίοις ὅτι τῇδε κείμεθα τοῖς κείνων ῥήμασι πειθόμενοι.
(Simonides)

Dic hospes Spartae nos te hic vidisse iacentes, dum sanctis patriae legibus obsequimur.
(Marcus Tullius Cicero)

*Wanderer*, kommst du nach Sparta, verkündige dorten, du habest uns hier liegen gesehn, wie das Gesetz es befahl.
(Friedrich Schiller)


Offenbar haben die damals den Giesche schon gekannt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Harry Zitzmann  Fränkische Schweiz Danke für ihre Info. Ich habe im Grunde nichts gegen Fahrradfahrer oder Mountenbiker! Nur: Wenn die auf engsten Wanderpfaden den Berg herunterschießen, das ältere Leute fast keine Ausweichmöglichkeit haben, dann wirds eng. Meist bremsen die auch nicht, sondern da wird stur angenommen: AUS DEM WEG, JETZT KOMM ICH! Es gibt so viele Forstwege, wo eigentlich schon immer Fahrrad gefahren wird. Wäre also nicht schlecht, wenn extra Wege dafür ausgewiesen werden würden. Auch, der Natur zu Liebe. Wenn zwischen Vorra und Eschenbach auf der Höhe entlang des Hirschbachtales Mountenbiker rasen, genau da, wo der Frauenschuh so artenreich vorkommt, finden wir das nicht gut. Naturschutz muß priorität haben. An dieser besagten Stelle wächst der Frauenschuh bis an den Wegrand.



und so gehts weiter ....


Robert Schlaug  Gesunde Einstellung
25. Oktober 2017 um 11:06
Harry Zitzmann  Stimmt, sonst würden die noch mit ihrem Schweißgeruch die Gaststätten leeren.
25. Oktober 2017 um 11:34
Robert Schlaug  Wandern und einkehren, das ist der Sinn, das Spass macht
1 · 25. Oktober 2017 um 11:41
Manuela Unger  Im Winter haben wir Wechselsachen dabei, im Sommer sitzen wir draußen. Und so ein verschwitzter Wanderer ist auch nicht gerade lecker...
26. Oktober 2017 um 00:12


----------



## Lenka K. (1. März 2018)

Ja, hoffentlich endet die ganze Schaukelidee wie die Lakedaimonioi aus F's Zitat .


----------



## LeFritzz (1. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, hoffentlich endet die ganze Schaukelidee wie die Lakedaimonioi aus F's Zitat .


Lenka, das ist der bisher GROSSARTIGSTE Beitrag, den ich je von Dir gelesen habe! BUSSI!


----------



## mw.dd (4. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Fränkische Schweiz Damit es in der Zukunft zu keinen Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern kommt, wird derzeit an einem Konzept für eine "MTB-Schaukel Fränkische Schweiz" gearbeitet. Es wird sicherlich noch etwas Zeit verstreichen, bis erste Ergebnisse sichtbar werden, aber wir arbeiten daran.


 Daran kann man mal wieder schön sehen, was der Sinn solcher Konzepte ist: Die Mountainbiker auf wenige unattraktive Wege beschränken. Wer als Einheimischer an sowas mitarbeitet, ist selber schuld.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. März 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sinn solcher Konzepte ist: Die Mountainbiker auf wenige unattraktive Wege beschränken. Wer als Einheimischer an sowas mitarbeitet, ist selber schuld.



Sinn solcher Konzepte ist das Radfahren massentauglich zu gestalten und den Touristen zu melken an den diversen Melkstationen. Die Begrifflichkeit Mountainbiken dient nur dazu es besser vermarkten zu können. Hat mit MTB fahren wenig zutun. Gibt es alles schon, einfach der Beschilderung des ADFC folgen.

Bikeschaukel klingt aber viel besser, mit "Fahrradtouren fränkische Schweiz" lockt man heutzutage niemanden mehr hinterm Ofen vor. Der Begriff Mountainbike erweitert nur das ansprechbare Pupblikum. Und völlig logisch, wenn es 100% offiziell und kommerziell sein soll braucht man auch von jedem Hinz und Kunz Pächter / Eigentümer / Verwalter / Pfleger eine schriftliche Zustimmung. Das ist in etwa genauso als wenn man eine Autobahn baut. Nur das hier die Fahrbahn schon vorhanden ist.

Seit dem Rechtsstreit von Aichach geht mir die Bikeschaukel eigentlich am A.... Vorbei. Niemand kann dem MTBler in Bayern so einfach vorschreiben welchen Wegen er zu fahren hat in freier Natur.

Auch ein Giesche mit Schaukel nicht, egal wieviele Wege er als offiziell deklariert. Es sind dann nur die offiziellen Wege der Bikeschaukel. Sonst nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (4. März 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Niemand kann dem MTBler in Bayern so einfach vorschreiben welchen Wegen er zu fahren hat in freier Natur.


Das weiß ich. Es wird aber weiterhin Versuche geben, genau das zu tun; getarnt als "Runde Tische", "MTB-Konzepte" o.ä.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. März 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Es wird aber weiterhin Versuche geben, genau das zu tun; getarnt als "Runde Tische", "MTB-Konzepte" o.ä.



Ja genau, die wird es geben, zumindest solange bis mal ein richtungsweisendes Gerichtsurteil vorhanden ist. Der Aichacher Mountainbiker hat Eier in der Hose, hat die Unterlassungserklärung des Umberto Freiherr von Beck-Peccoz von einer halben Mio Euro (500.000.-€) nicht unterschrieben und ist vor Gericht gezogen. Solche Leute braucht das Land.

https://www.merkur.de/bayern/waldbe...-radeln-im-wald-streit-um-verbot-8700567.html


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2018)

Interessant das mit dem Peccoz.
Also *kein Bier mehr aus der Brauerei Kühbach *trinken.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. März 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also *kein Bier mehr aus der Brauerei Kühbach *trinken.



Und einen großen Bogen um den *Grünen Kranz* machen 
https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...-uebernimmt-den-Gruenen-Kranz-id41245277.html

dann wäre da auch noch der Gasthof Lutz
https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...lneubau-fuer-den-Gasthof-Lutz-id50472391.html


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Interessant das mit dem Peccoz.
> Also *kein Bier mehr aus der Brauerei Kühbach *trinken.



Ob dem sein eigenes Bier nach dem Urteil noch schmeckt?
https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...esitzer-verliert-gegen-Radler-id50889766.html


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. April 2018)

Bikeschaukel dauert noch bis 2020 
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/forchheim/heiligenstadt-ein-mountainbike-paradies-1.7331598


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2018)

Passt, wie der Berliner Flugplatz. Wenn es die Bikeschaukel jemals geben sollte bin ich eh zu alt zum MTB fahren.
Dann bieten sich die Touren endlich auch für mich an. Zum Rolator fahren.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. April 2018)

Dass ausgerechnet der Alex S. sich positiv zu den Bgm-Krämer-Forstautobahntouren in H'stadt ausspricht, enttäuscht mich zutiefst.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. April 2018)

Kennt den wer?

https://de.linkedin.com/in/william-berndt-351587151

runter scrollen 


> *Ehrenamt*
> *Mitentwicklung Mountainbikenetz "Bikeschaukel Fränkische Schweiz-Veldensteiner Forst"* .....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. April 2018)

Ansonsten PDF Seite 7 ist recht interessant was in deren Köpfen vor geht:

https://www.ebermannstadt.de/upload...14_ILEKSchweiz_Fachbeteiligung_Webansicht.pdf

Ein kleiner Auzug:



> Frau Krüger, BUND Kreisgruppe
> • Fordert einen Ausbau mit Augenmaß. Aufgrund der vorhandenen Landschafts- und Naturschutzgebiete im Allianz-Gebiet,
> besteht die Verpflichtung diese zu schützen. So sind im Allianz Gebiet seltene Orchideenarten vorhanden die ansonsten gefährdet wären. Jedoch besteht dieses Problem auch deshalb, da heute die Radfahrer nicht auf ausgeschriebenen Wegen fahren.
> 
> ...





> Herr Friedrich, Bayerischer Bauernverband
> • Sieht Probleme bei gemeinsamer Nutzung von Land- und Forstwegen mit Radwegen.


----------



## MtB55 (1. Mai 2018)

Ich bin vor kurzen mit einen der initiatoren der Bikeschaukel in der Fränkischen gefahren, die sind schon ziemlich weit, aber vor 2020 wird das nix, das Konzept soll und wird nicht die Geländefreunde ansprechen sondern in die Richtung der MTB-Runden Heiligenstadt gehen, freut mich das ist genau das was meine Süße gerne fährt und der Rest bleibt dann ja auch noch, das die keinen Bikepark eröffnen sollte jeden klar gewesen sein.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Mai 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> das Konzept soll und wird nicht die Geländefreunde ansprechen


Dann sollen sie halt das Etikett "MTB" weglassen - und vor allem aufhören, von "kanalisieren" und ähnlichem zu schwadronieren.


tib02 schrieb:


> das ist genau das was meine Süße gerne fährt.


Und das geht ohne die Schilder "Bikeschaukel" nicht?


----------



## MtB55 (1. Mai 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie halt das Etikett "MTB" weglassen - und vor allem aufhören, von "kanalisieren" und ähnlichem zu schwadronieren.
> 
> Und das geht ohne die Schilder "Bikeschaukel" nicht?


 Dann müssten man erstmal definieren was MTB bedeutet, dass geht meiner Meinung nach von S0 Bergtouren bis zum Downhill und es geht natürlich ohne Schilder,  ich habe aber auch kein Problem mit Schildern und über Tourenvorschläge.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Mai 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> das Konzept soll und wird nicht die Geländefreunde ansprechen sondern in die Richtung der MTB-Runden Heiligenstadt gehen, freut mich das ist genau das was meine Süße gerne fährt



Brauchen wir aber nicht, weil es das schon gibt! Einfach der ADFC Beschilderung folgen.

Alles was in der Karte grün markiert ist sind 0815 Touren wie die Bgm. Krämer Touren in Heiligenstadt oder auch die Touren von Hollfeld etc. .

Zumal die "Bikeschaukel Fuzzis" ja eh aus kostengründen die Beschilderungen des ADFC übernehmen wollen (





> Dazu soll das weit verbreitete Beschilderungskonzept des ADFC zur Anwendung kommen.


).





http://www.adfc-tourenportal.de/viewtrackobject.php?trackObjectID=23965&showDetail=1



tib02 schrieb:


> Ich bin vor kurzen mit einen der initiatoren der Bikeschaukel in der Fränkischen gefahren



Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!



tib02 schrieb:


> habe auch kein Problem mit Schildern und über Tourenvorschläge.



Das Internezz ist überflutet mit Tourenvorschlägen ...


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Kennt den wer?
> 
> https://de.linkedin.com/in/william-berndt-351587151
> 
> runter scrollen


Ehrenaufgabe!!! Wo ist das eine Ehrenaufgabe!!! Als Ehrenaufgabe sehe ich hier viel wichtigere soziale Dinge.
Irgendetwas muss man ja schreiben.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Als Ehrenaufgabe sehe ich hier viel wichtigere soziale Dinge.



Da müssten diese Typen ja ernsthaft etwas arbeiten.
Dabei geht es nicht um die Sache MTB fahren ansich sondern auf diese Art und Weise unentgeltlich (Ehrenamt) können sie sich mit belanglosen Dingen versuchen wichtig zu machen in Ihrem "Bürokraten- Dunstkreis" um den regionalen Kommerz zu fördern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. August 2018)

*Projekt Bikeschaukel Fränkische Schweiz wird immer konkreter*



> 59.000 Euro wird das Projekt Bikeschaukel kosten, 70 Prozent werden gefördert. Das bedeutet, dass 41.841 Euro an Fördergeldern fließen, den Rest tragen die Mitgliedsgemeinden des Wirtschaftsbandes A9/Fränkische Schweiz.





> Das Projekt Bikeschaukel soll in 24 bis 26 Monaten abgeschlossen sein. Dann soll sich die "Region ganz konkret zu einer Mountainbike-Destination entwickelt haben", so Breitenfelder.





> Eine Website soll dokumentieren, wie sich die Mountainbikeregion Fränkische Schweiz entwickelt.



Quelle: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/peg...kische-schweiz-wird-immer-konkreter-1.7707807



RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn es die Bikeschaukel jemals geben sollte bin ich eh zu alt zum MTB fahren.
> Dann bieten sich die Touren endlich auch für mich an. Zum Rolator fahren.



Du alterst aber schnell oder gehts ab fuchzig so rapide abwärts?


----------



## scratch_a (26. August 2018)

Solange die anderen Wege noch frei zugänglich bleiben, kann man dem ja auch durchaus was positives abgewinnen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. August 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Solange die anderen Wege noch frei zugänglich bleiben, kann man dem ja auch durchaus was positives abgewinnen.



Kann man durchaus, ABER dann sollten sie es nicht unter dem Deckmantel MTB verkaufen sondern meinetwegen als "Genussstrampeln für Jung und Alt".

Aber ich glaube auch seit dem der Giesche nur noch Ideen beisteuern darf und die wichtigen Dinge andere erledigen bewegt sich das Konzept mehr in Richtung Familie. Also weg von der " MTBler Lenkungsschiene"


----------



## scratch_a (27. August 2018)

Wenn man sieht, was manche unter MTB verstehen, hat es vielleicht auch seine Berechtigung. Der Begriff "MTB" ist sehr weit gefächert und manchen reicht es womöglich, wenn er viel Schotter, Waldautobahnen und ab und an kleine Wurzeln zum fahren hat. Ob das Konzept dann wirklich aufgeht, wird sich zeigen. Mir solls recht sein, so lange die anderen Wege nicht deshalb gesperrt werden.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. August 2018)

Wieso Hamm die den "Großen Kombinator" Giesche denn rausgekickt?


----------



## coast13 (28. August 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Kann man durchaus, ABER dann sollten sie es nicht unter dem Deckmantel MTB verkaufen sondern meinetwegen als "Genussstrampeln für Jung und Alt".





scratch_a schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht, was manche unter MTB verstehen, hat es vielleicht auch seine Berechtigung. Der Begriff "MTB" ist sehr weit gefächert und manchen reicht es womöglich, wenn er viel Schotter, Waldautobahnen und ab und an kleine Wurzeln zum fahren hat. Ob das Konzept dann wirklich aufgeht, wird sich zeigen. Mir solls recht sein, so lange die anderen Wege nicht deshalb gesperrt werden.



...vor 25 Jahren durfte man nach einer "nur S1" Tour (2 Tage, 150 km und 4500 Hm) mit HT und Mag21 noch als richtiger MTBler fühlen.... tja, die Zeiten ändern sich...


----------



## scratch_a (28. August 2018)

Kommt doch drauf an, wie man für sich den Begriff definiert. Nur weil einer Spaß an Schotter und S0 hat, muss man es noch lange nicht als "schlecht" abwerten, wenn die Person trotzdem dabei Spaß hat. 
"A Katz mog Mäus, i mogs net" 

Für mich wird das bedenklich, wenn man mir vorschreiben will, dass ich Schotter und S0 zu mögen haben soll. Solange jeder freie Wahl hat ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## coast13 (28. August 2018)

..für mich kam s halt so rüber, als fängt "MTB" erst bei S3 an....und alles andere wäre Kindergeburtstag.  
Einig sind wir uns, dass Vorschriften vermieden werden sollten. Und da kann ja jeder seinen Betrag zu leisten, dass es nicht dazu kommt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. August 2019)

Neue Strecke für Mountainbiker im Wirtschaftsband A9
					

BETZENSTEIN - Die Stadt hat ihre Hausaufgaben bei der Bikeschaukel gemacht. Noch im Juli soll der erste Streckenabschnitt ausgeschildert werden. Die Bikeschaukel ist ein Projekt des Arbeitsgemeinschaft Wirtschaftsband A 9.




					www.nordbayern.de
				






> Das Projekt, die *Fränkische Schweiz zu einer Mountainbike-Destination zu machen*, wird vom Amt für Ländliche Entwicklung gefördert.





> beginnt in Plech, führt über den Parkplatz Sperbes, den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg und den *Radwanderweg BT 20* bis Reuthof. Dann verläuft er Richtung Wanderparkplatz Eibgrad, tangiert den Skilift, geht über die *Staatsstraße* nach Stahlenfels und über einen *Schotterweg* hinauf in Richtung Ruine Wildenfels.



*Mountainbike-Destination* über Teer und ein bisschen Schotter
*   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janaizb (18. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

parallel läuft gerade eine Umfrage zu dem Projekt: 




__





						Umfrage: Bikeschaukel Fränkische Schweiz
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich bin eine Studentin der Universität Bayreuth und forsche zusammen mit meinen Kommilitonen im Rahmen unseres Studienprojektes über das geplante Konzept "Bikeschaukel Fränkische Schweiz". Ihr macht selbst ab und an Ausflüge in die Fränkische Schweiz? Dann nehmt euch doch bitte...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Falls ihr 5 Minuten Zeit habt, füllt doch bitte unseren Fragebogen dazu aus


----------



## Lenka K. (18. August 2019)

Wozu Umfrage?
Eine Frage reicht. Braucht es eine "Bikeschaukel" in der Fränkischen? NEEEEEIIIIINNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. August 2019)

janaizb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> parallel läuft gerade eine Umfrage zu dem Projekt:
> 
> ...


Extra dafür hier angemeldet, dann schleich Dich, braucht hier kein Mensch den Quatsch!


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2019)

Projekt, Umsetzungsbüro, Umsetzungsmanager, Jury, 59.000,00€
Wahnsinn, was da wieder betrieben wird um einfach Rad zu fahren.
Spendet das Geld an eine Tierschutzorganisation und lasst uns einfach fahren. 
Ich glaube nicht das durch diesen "genialen Schachzug" die fränkische zu einer MTB´ler Metropole wird.


----------



## bengasi-rookie (19. August 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Extra dafür hier angemeldet, dann schleich Dich, braucht hier kein Mensch den Quatsch!


Mach mal nen Punkt. Hörst Dich ja an wie ein Wanderstock schwingender Stöckchenleger.

Mal im Ernst - Gib Ihr einen vernünftigen, argumentierenden Input, dann kann als Ergebnis dieses Studienprojekts
tatsächlich und fundiert rauskommen: "Diesen Quatsch braucht hier kein Mensch" 
(seh ich übrigens genauso und bin erst seit 2005 dabei)

Geh zu, des Geschimpfe bringts ned.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. August 2019)

Thread komplett lesen macht den Umfragebogen überflüssig in diesem Unterforum.

Wir wollen und brauchen keine Bikeschaukel.
Wir lassen und von keinen  Kommerzfuzzis die meinen wichtig zu sein lenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (21. August 2019)

Ich war letztlich im Raum Knetzgau - Eltmann unterwegs und war ganz begeistert,
wo ich dieses Schild am Eingang eines bekannten Trails gefunden habe.

So ein Schild auch an den Wegen und Trails in der Fränkischen, dann ist alles klar, mehr brauchts nicht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. August 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> Ich war letztlich im Raum Knetzgau - Eltmann unterwegs und war ganz begeistert,
> wo ich dieses Schild am Eingang eines bekannten Trails gefunden habe.
> 
> So ein Schild auch an den Wegen und Trails in der Fränkischen, dann ist alles klar, mehr brauchts nicht.
> ...


Schlimm das es in der heutigen Zeit überhaupt solche Schilder braucht. Sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. 





Aber Depp bleibt Depp, das ändert weder ein Schild noch ein Lenkungskonzept!


----------



## janaizb (21. August 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Thread komplett lesen macht den Umfragebogen überflüssig in diesem Unterforum.



Weil es eine Studie ist, können wir Forenbeiträge leider nicht beachten   Deswegen der Umweg über den Fragebogen...
Wir sind übrigens einfach nur Studenten, die den Auftrag bekommen haben eine Studie durchzuführen. Mit der Streckenplanung, der Vermarktung etc haben wir selbst nichts zu tun.

Aber alle Daten, die wir erheben, werden natürlich direkt an die Planenden weitergeben! Also, um so mehr Leute mitmachen, um so aussagekräftiger wird das Ergebnis der Studie am Ende. 



Cubie schrieb:


> So ein Schild auch an den Wegen und Trails in der Fränkischen, dann ist alles klar, mehr brauchts nicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 900715



Hey, danke! Genau solche Inputs sind richtig gut  Wäre super, wenn du das im Fragebogen angeben könntest...


----------



## MtB55 (21. August 2019)

Schlimm finde ich nicht nur das man schon Schilder braucht, sondern das die auch noch ignoriert werden. Ich kannte da mal einen der musste unbedingt einen gesperrten Weg bei den Wildpferden fahren, trotz auch noch meines Hinweises und ich Rindvieh bin dann hinter her, naja das ist mir nur einmal passiert. Aber wie schon geschrieben gegen Deppen hilft kein Schild, da ist die Lernkurve gleich 0.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. August 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich kannte da mal einen der musste unbedingt einen gesperrten Weg bei den Wildpferden fahren, trotz auch noch meines Hinweises



Ist ein Wanderweg der Weg um die Wildpferde rum und das MTB Verbot gilt im gesammten Tennenloher Forst abseits von der Forstautobahn ( auch deine Winterleite gehört da dazu . Das ist eine reine Willkür!

Aber genau solche Typen wie Dich wird diese Schaukel ansprechen. Leute die gelenkt werden wollen, sich am wohlsten auf Teer und Schotter fühlen. Dir gefallen ja auch die Bgm. Krämer Runden von Heiligenstadt 

Man mag es kaum Glauben aber in einer Radfahrer Karte sind die Wege auch jetzt schon vorhanden ganz ohne Schaukel.


----------



## MtB55 (21. August 2019)

Der letzte Post ist ein schönes Beispiel, wie es durch rücksichtslose Verhalten, es zu immer mehr Problemen und Sperrungen kommen wird.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. August 2019)

Ohje, ein Bikeschaukelbefürworter hat gesprochen.


----------



## Achtzig (21. August 2019)

Zwecklos! Is wie der Versuch vernünftig mit Jägern zu sprechen.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. August 2019)

Knetzgau kennt kein Mensch.
Hab mal vor vielen Jahren im Zug von Genua nach San Remo Leute gefragt, ob sie wissen, wo Knetzgau liegt - keine Ahnung, sagten die.
"Knetzgau - nous connaissons pas! Personne ne sait pas où se trouve Knetzgau!"


----------



## LeFritzz (21. August 2019)

Gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. August 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Zwecklos! Is wie der Versuch vernünftig mit Jägern zu sprechen.


Also ich kenne einige Jäger der Region. Keiner von denen hat Probleme mit Lokalen MTBlern. 

Wenn einer durch dein Grundstück latscht hast Du bestimmt auch nix dagegen. Wenn aber irgendwelche Ichbinwichtig Männer kommen und Tourismuslenkung durch dein Grundstück veranstalten wollen gehen bei Dir sicher auch die Alarmglocken an!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. August 2019)

habe mir den Fragenbogen mal angesehen, hier dann wieder zu geklickt ... war mir dann irgendwie zu doof





Also wenn das wirklich deren Stand ist, dann hatten die von Anfang an eine Bildungslücke oder haben einfach grottenschlecht recheriert. Es gibt deutlich mehr von den Gemeinden ausgwewiesene "MTB- Rundkurs Streckenführungen" für die Schotter / Teer Fraktion in der fränkischen Schweiz.


Einfach mal ein paar Seiten vor blättern, ich habe es ja schon mal gepostet, das ist das beschilderte Fahrradwegnetz der fränkischen Schweiz im Bezug auf Schotter und Teerwege. Ich frage mich was man da noch vernetzen muss


----------



## Cubie (23. August 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Gelöscht.


sicherlich kein Verlust...


----------



## LeFritzz (23. August 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> sicherlich kein Verlust...


Verlust ist so eine Sache...

Trump hatte vor kurzem eine Schulklasse besucht.
Die Lehrerin wollte vorführen, was die Kinder gelernt haben und fragte: "What is a catastrophe?"
1. Schüler: "It would be a catastrophe if my parents die in a car accident."
Lehrerin: "Oh no, this would be a tragedy."
2. Schüler: "It would be a catastrophe if our house burns down with all my toys."
Lehrerin: "Oh no, this would be a big loss."
3. Schüler: "It would be a catastrophe if Mr. President and his government die in an aircrash."
Lehrerin: "Oh yes. But how did you come to this conclusion?"
3. Schüler: "Well, it would not be a tragedy and it would not be a big loss."


----------



## Cubie (24. August 2019)

Oh, kannte den Witz schon 
mit dem klügsten Präsidenten aller Zeiten : Georg DoubleU Bush

Aber die USA haben sich offensichtlich weiter entwickelt...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Oktober 2019)

Wirtschaftsband A9 Fränkische Schweiz e.V.
					






					wirtschaftsbanda9.de


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Oktober 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsband A9 Fränkische Schweiz e.V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lächerlich, das Ganze.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. November 2019)

trubachtal.com wirbt jetzt für MTB und Bikeschaukel ...






						Mountainbiken in der Fränkischen Schweiz | Urlaub in Franken
					

Die abwechslungsreiche Mittelgebirgslandschaft der Fränkischen Schweiz ist ein Eldorado für Mountainbiker, die es lieben auf Trails bergauf und bergab unterwegs zu sein!




					www.trubachtal.com


----------



## LeFritzz (23. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> trubachtal.com wirbt jetzt für MTB und Bikeschaukel ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die soll der Blitz beim Scheißen derschlong.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (23. November 2019)

Sehr clever das Ganze auch noch Posten, damit es ein noch breites Publikum erreicht.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. November 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Sehr clever das Ganze auch noch Posten, damit es ein noch breites Publikum erreicht.


Ja, soll man nicht mehr sagen dürfen, dass des deppert is?


----------



## MtB55 (23. November 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ja, soll man nicht mehr sagen dürfen, dass des deppert is?


Logo kann man das, aber man muss nicht den ganzen Inhalt mit posten... und sich dann wundern das es immer mehr frequentiert wird.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. November 2019)

Anderseits: es gab hier mal einen Interessierten, der mit der Freundin in die Fränkische fahren wollte. Als er geschnallt hat, dass es dort mit dem Schicki-Micki-Wellness nicht so weit her ist, ist er nach Imst zur Arena 47. Und fand's super   .

Ich würde die Reichweite von der Webseite (auf das Trubachtal muss man erst mal kommen ...) als eher gering einschätzen. Problematisch sind mMn die kommerziellen Anbieter.


----------



## MtB55 (24. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Anderseits: es gab hier mal einen Interessierten, der mit der Freundin in die Fränkische fahren wollte. Als er geschnallt hat, dass es dort mit dem Schicki-Micki-Wellness nicht so weit her ist, ist er nach Imst zur Arena 47. Und fand's super   .
> 
> Ich würde die Reichweite von der Webseite (auf das Trubachtal muss man erst mal kommen ...) als eher gering einschätzen. Problematisch sind mMn die kommerziellen Anbieter.


Man muss die Reichweite trotzdem nicht noch künstlich erhöhen.


----------



## Lenka K. (24. November 2019)

Dass ich paranoid bin, heisst noch lange nicht, dass mir keiner nachstellt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. November 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Logo kann man das, aber man muss nicht den ganzen Inhalt mit posten... und sich dann wundern das es immer mehr frequentiert wird.



Sind eh nur Schotter und Flurbereinigungswege die verlinkten Touren.


----------



## Cubie (24. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Sind eh nur Schotter und Flurbereinigungswege die verlinkten Touren.


Die Angst ist trotzdem immer da, dass jemand von außerhalb zum biken kommen könnte...


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. November 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> Die *Angst* ist trotzdem immer da, dass jemand von außerhalb zum biken kommen könnte...






Hab' lieber Spaß am Biken. Was soll denn mit den Auswärtigen passieren...


----------



## LeFritzz (25. November 2019)

Das Problem mit den Auswärtigen ist:
Mia kennan di ned, die kennan uns ned, mia vastengan di ned und di vastengan uns ned.
Wos annersch als Biken und Biertriken koosd mid denna also ned.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. November 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> Die Angst ist trotzdem immer da, dass jemand von außerhalb zum biken kommen könnte...



Das siehst Du ein bisschen falsch.


----------



## maddn11 (25. November 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> sicherlich kein Verlust...


Solltest du auch mal probieren


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. August 2020)

Jetzt wird das ganze wieder aufgewärmt.

https://www.nordbayern.de/konflikt-...ster-jetzt-soll-eine-losung-kommen-1.10308059 

Garniert mit den üblichen Unterstellungen eines Försters bzgl. Umwelt und Natur und wie immer ohne Berücksichtigung der um den Faktor x größeren, selbst durch Forstarbeit verursachten Schäden neben denen man Schäden durch Fahrradfahren meist mit der Lupe suchen muss.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. August 2020)

Naja, dieser Stadtförster Distler ist für seine Haltung zum MTB ja schon länger bekannt.
Wichtig ist jetzt, dass wir Mountainbiker dazu eine Gegenposition beziehen.

Der Heiko von der DIMB hat dazu ja deutlich was geschieben.
 https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/3109343242520631

Wir werden uns organisieren müssen, um an einem Runden Tisch vertreten zu sein, damit das schlimmste (Beschränkung auf wenige langweilige wege, Sperrung der guten Trails) verhütet wird.


----------



## mw.dd (3. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wir werden uns organisieren müssen, um an einem Runden Tisch vertreten zu sein, damit das schlimmste (Beschränkung auf wenige langweilige wege, Sperrung der guten Trails) verhütet wird.


Es gibt keine Rechtsgrundlage, auf der ein wie auch immer besetzter "Runder Tisch" regional eigenständig Regeln für das Betreten des Waldes festlegen könnte.

Miteinander reden ist natürlich trotzdem gut, sofern das allen Beteiligten klar ist.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. August 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Jetzt wird das ganze wieder aufgewärmt.
> 
> https://www.nordbayern.de/konflikt-...ster-jetzt-soll-eine-losung-kommen-1.10308059
> 
> Garniert mit den üblichen Unterstellungen eines Försters bzgl. Umwelt und Natur und wie immer ohne Berücksichtigung der um den Faktor x größeren, selbst durch Forstarbeit verursachten Schäden neben denen man Schäden durch Fahrradfahren meist mit der Lupe suchen muss.


Hatten wir im Leutenbach Thread schon, hat so mit der Bikeschaukel rein garnichts zutun. Das Projekt scheint  eingeschlafen zu sein.

Zum Distler braucht man nicht viel sagen, den stören MTBs auch von FO Burk nach Hallerndorf auf der breiten Forstautobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wichtig ist jetzt, dass wir Mountainbiker dazu eine Gegenposition beziehen.


Ob die DIMB dazu der richtige Partner ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Schau nach Kalchi oder Tennenlohe...

Einen eigenen Verein Gründen welche alle die gleichen Interessen verfolgen wäre evtl. die bessere Lösung.

So Leute wie der Giesche und dessen Anhänger gehören da nicht dazu.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. August 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Rechtsgrundlage, auf der ein wie auch immer besetzter "Runder Tisch" regional eigenständig Regeln für das Betreten des Waldes festlegen könnte.
> 
> Miteinander reden ist natürlich trotzdem gut, sofern das allen Beteiligten klar ist.



Natürlich hast Du da erst mal Recht.

Sperrungen fürs MTB aufgrund des Artikels 28 Bay. Naturschutzgesetz (weil der Vorrang der Fußgänger nicht gewährleistet ist) sind aber durchaus lokal durch die Untere Naturschutzbehörde möglich.
Und weil genau das droht, wäre ein Runder Tisch sinnvoll. Der Forchheimer OB sucht übrigens kompetente Gesprächspartner für ein MTB-Konzept.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ob die DIMB dazu der richtige Partner ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Schau nach Kalchi oder Tennenlohe...
> 
> Einen eigenen Verein Gründen welche alle die gleichen Interessen verfolgen wäre evtl. die bessere Lösung.
> 
> So Leute wie der Giesche und dessen Anhänger gehören da nicht dazu.


Die DIMB IG Erlangen ist in Kalchi und Tennenlohe seit vielen Jahren sehr engagiert und hat sich gerade jetzt wieder zu den unsinnigen Sperrungen klar geäussert.
Guckst Du: https://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/arger-um-den-erlanger-wald-1.10308591
Die Sturheit des LRA ERH kann man nicht der DIMB IG ER anlasten.

Ein eigener Verein wäre eine sehr lokal begrenzte Veranstaltung, ohne das Gewicht von 80.000 Mitglieder der DIMB, ohne eignes Rechtsrefendariat, etc. Da halte ich eine Organisation innerhalb der IG Oberfranken der DIMB doch für sinnvoller.

Zu Herrn Giesche gebe ich keinen Kommentar ab.
Zitat aus dem DIMB Bundesvorstand: "Schaut Euch genau an, welche Interessen da jeweils tatsächlich mit solchen 'Konzepten' verfolgt werden..."


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der Forchheimer OB sucht übrigens kompetente Gesprächspartner für ein MTB-Konzept.


So bald Konzepte konkreter werden schalten sich auch alle Institutionen mit ein.
Dann haben wir Heiligenstädter Runden. Das will keiner von uns.

Wahrscheinlich ist es besser nicht so viel Wind um den Artikel zu machen. 

Löst sich von selbst wieder auf. Die Jahre vom Distler als Stadtförster kann man auch runter zählen. Dann ist er nur noch Jagdpächter.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> So bald Konzepte konkreter werden schalten sich auch alle Institutionen mit ein.
> Dann haben wir Heiligenstädter Runden. Das will keiner von uns.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ist es besser nicht so viel Wind um den Artikel zu machen.
> ...



Das wird sich nicht auflösen, da liegst du leider völlig falsch.


----------



## mw.dd (3. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> _Zitat gelöscht auf Wunsch des Zitierten_


Das wird ein "Runder Tisch" nicht verhindern.

Alle "Konzepte", runde Tische oder ähnliches dienen primär dazu, den Zugang der Erholungssuchenden (oder einem Teil davon) zur Natur über das gesetzliche Maß hinaus einzuschränken. Das muss man wissen; außerdem noch das kein privater Verein - und sei er noch so groß - irgendwie berechtigt ist solchen Bemühungen nachzugeben oder irgend etwas in der Art zu verabreden.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. August 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das wird ein "Runder Tisch" nicht verhindern.
> 
> Alle "Konzepte", runde Tische oder ähnliches dienen primär dazu, den Zugang der Erholungssuchenden (oder einem Teil davon) zur Natur über das gesetzliche Maß hinaus einzuschränken. Das muss man wissen; außerdem noch das kein privater Verein - und sei er noch so groß - irgendwie berechtigt ist solchen Bemühungen nachzugeben oder irgend etwas in der Art zu verabreden.


Auch da gebe ich Dir vollständig recht.
Aber vergleiche das doch mal mit der damaligen Situation beim Klettern.
Ohne die IG Klettern und das Zonierungskonzept, was damals entstanden ist, dürfte man heute in der Fränkischen nirgends mehr klettern.

Hier geht nicht darum, irgendeine Einschränkung gesetzlich abgesicherter Rechte "am Runden Tisch" zu verabreden,wie du geschriben hast, es geht darum, Sperrungen (* gelöscht wg. fehlender Quellenlage *) zu verhindern bzw. so gering wie möglich zu halten oder auf solche Strecken zu beschränken, wo es unseren Sport nicht allzusehr einschränkt.

Der grösste Grundeigentümer der Waldflächen dürften die Gemeinden und das Land Bayern (vertreten durch den Staatsforst) sein. Mit denen an einem Tisch zu reden, könnte helfen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. August 2020)

gelöscht


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der grösste Grundeigentümer der Waldflächen dürften die Gemeinden und das Land Bayern (vertreten durch den Staatsforst) sein. Mit denen an einem Tisch zu reden, könnte helfen.


Da liegst Du leider total falsch 





						Waldbesitz
					

Die rund 2,5 Mio. Hektar Wald in Bayern befinden sich zu 57 % in den Händen privater Eigentümer. 30 % gehören dem Freistaat selbst, Körperschaften besitzen 11 % und 2 % sind Bundeseigentum. Auf den Wandel, der durch die gesellschaftlichen Veränderungen vor allem im Privatwald spürbar ist...



					www.lwf.bayern.de
				



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (3. August 2020)

.gelöscht.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Da liegst Du leider total falsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


57% Privateigentum (verteilt auf viele) gegenüber 30% Freistaat weist doch das Land Bayern als als größten Besitzer aus ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> 57% Privateigentum (verteilt auf viele) gegenüber 30% Freistaat weist doch das land bayern als als größten Besitzer aus ...


57% sind rund 700.000 Private Waldbesitzer. Dem Freistaat gehören nur 30% von 100% somit ist der Freistaat der kleinere Teil davon. Die Mehrheit des Waldes ist in Privatbesitz.

gelöscht


----------



## Anferd (5. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ob die DIMB dazu der richtige Partner ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Schau nach Kalchi oder Tennenlohe...
> 
> *Einen eigenen Verein Gründen welche alle die gleichen Interessen verfolgen wäre evtl. die bessere Lösung.*
> 
> So Leute wie der Giesche und dessen Anhänger gehören da nicht dazu.


Bevor du hier so spaltend auftrittst, solltest Du bereit sein, sehr viel Energie zu investieren und sicher sein, dass Dein Weg zu viel besseren Ergebnissen führt. Das dümmste, was wir machen können, ist ein Bruderkrieg und eine Spaltung; so würde garantiert JEDE Radlerstimme ungehört bleiben. Der DIMB ist aus meine Sicht das beste, was uns passieren konnte.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. August 2020)

Anferd schrieb:


> Der DIMB ist aus meine Sicht das beste, was uns passieren konnte.


Sehe ich anders aus diversen Gründen. Ist aber nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion.

Viel erreicht hat die DIMB im ganzen betrachtet noch nicht. Viel geredet hingegen schon.

Wie gesagt, es ist nur ein Zeitungsartikel, ein Sommerloch Füller. Und der Distler ist nur Stadtförster sowie Jagdpächter über dessen Eigeninteressenfantasien man sich nicht den Mund franzig reden muss. Ball flach und Füße still halten, das ganzen verschwindet wieder unterm Herbstlaub.

In solche Schmierblatt Artikel investiere ich überhaupt keine Energie.

Geht Radfahren!


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es ist nur ein Zeitungsartikel, ein Sommerloch Füller. Und der Distler ist nur Stadtförster sowie Jagdpächter über dessen Eigeninteressenfantasien man sich nicht den Mund franzig reden muss. Ball flach und Füße still halten, das ganzen verschwindet wieder unterm Herbstlaub.


Bisher war die DIMB in Bayern zumindest offiziell nicht groß in Erscheinung getreten, weil es offensichtlich kaum Anlass dafür gegeben hatte und die Behörden bemüht waren sich an Recht und Gesetz zu halten.
Das Problem der Mountainbiker wird demnächst sein, dass diese Eigeninteressenfantasien immer mehr Unterstützer bekommen. Dem gilt es geschlossen entgegenzutreten:
z. B. Open Trails vom 05.08.2020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> z. B. Open Trails vom 05.08.2020


Verlinkung auf einen Facebook-Post, der hierher ins Forum verlinkt. Was soll das? Der Facebook-Präsenz eine Wichtigkeit verleihen, die sie nicht mehr hat?


----------



## Anferd (6. August 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Verlinkung auf einen Facebook-Post, der hierher ins Forum verlinkt. Was soll das? Der Facebook-Präsenz eine Wichtigkeit verleihen, die sie nicht mehr hat?


Naja. Einige läppische Zehnerpotenzen mehr Reichweite als das Forum hat Facebook schon, oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das Problem der Mountainbiker wird demnächst sein, dass diese Eigeninteressenfantasien immer mehr Unterstützer bekommen.


Ja, den E Bikes sei Dank. Die Positionierung der DIMB dazu kennt Ihr ja sicherlich!


----------



## mw.dd (6. August 2020)

Anferd schrieb:


> Naja. Einige läppische Zehnerpotenzen mehr Reichweite als das Forum hat Facebook schon, oder nicht?


Wenn das so ist: Warum muss man das noch zusätzlich im Kreis verlinken?


----------



## Anferd (6. August 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist: *Warum muss man das noch zusätzlich im Kreis verlinken?
> *



Deine Fragen sind gut. Jetzt könntest du sie dir noch einfach selbst beantworten. 
Wieso? Vielleicht hat einer der ehrenamtlichen etwas unperfektes gemacht. Vielleicht hat er gute positive Gründe, die wir nicht kennen. 

Über eine Sache bin ich aber sicher: wir sollten dem dimb und seinen ehrenamtlichen eher danken, als das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen in einer vielleicht seltsamen Verlinkung einer wichtigen Stellungnahme. Zu dem Dank kann man dann noch konstruktive Kritik einbringen. Man kann sich natürlich auch jederzeit selbst was einfallen lassen und das dann viel besser machen. Auf auf ;-)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. August 2020)

Anferd schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich auch jederzeit selbst was einfallen lassen und das dann viel besser machen.


Wahnsinn wie manchem der Hintern Auf Grundeis läuft nur weil in der Zeitung ein Negativ Artikel steht.









						Warum schlechte Nachrichten in den Medien dominieren
					

Schlechte Nachrichten sind gute Nachrichten – in der medialen Berichterstattung dominieren negative Schlagzeilen. Forscher haben weltweit untersucht, wie Menschen auf positive und negative Fernsehnachrichten reagieren. Die Resultate stützen eine alte These.




					www.neuepresse.de


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. August 2020)

Aber ich hab da noch was für euch








						Mountainbiker contra Waldbesitzer: Freie Bahn für freie Radler?
					

Mountainbiker pochen auf ihr Recht, durch Hain und Aue zu fahren. Waldbesitzer sehen das Vergnügen kritisch.




					www.infranken.de
				




2 Jahre her, hat sich schon was geändert?


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> 2 Jahre her, hat sich schon was geändert?


Wer denkt die Grundbesitzer und Wegehalter wären die letzten zwei Jahre untätig gewesen, wird sich schon sehr bald getäuscht sehen...


----------



## Anferd (6. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wahnsinn wie manchem der Hintern Auf Grundeis läuft nur weil in der Zeitung ein Negativ Artikel steht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du, sorry, wir können ja gerne mal zusammen radeln gehen. Aber deinem Denkprozess hier im Thread beizuwohnen ist trotzdem etwas schmerzhaft für mich.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. August 2020)

[





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wer denkt die Grundbesitzer und Wegehalter wären die letzten zwei Jahre untätig gewesen, wird sich schon sehr bald getäuscht sehen...


Wenn Du das Thema rund um den Einheitsförster damit meinst, das betrifft die Schwaben, nicht die Bayern. Und dabei geht's auch nicht ums Wegerecht  sondern um die Holzwirtschaft und das verzerrte Wettbewerbsrecht.

Wennst das Urteil vom BGH im Bezug auf das Wegerecht meinst, dabei geht es auch nicht um Waldwege sondern um erschlossene und bewohnte Grundstücke. Im Schuldeutsch nennt man das Nachbarschaftsstreit.

Entweder lasst ihr die Katze aus dem Sack oder Füße still halten und keine Schwarzmalerei verbreiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (7. August 2020)

Hi FrankoniaTrails,
Du denkst da zu konkret an Einzelfälle.
Es könnte ganz Bayern treffen und vielleicht sogar die Franken.
Hier mal ein Beispiel was u. U. positiv laufen könnte,
https://www.stmelf.bayern.de/service/presse/pm/2020/250779/
aber sehr viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass sich auch hier Eigeninteressenfantasien plötzlich auf Schildern wiederfinden werden, die letztlich das Ende des friedlichen Miteinanders, wie wir es kennen, lieben und pflegen, bedeuten könnten.








						Mit Einsicht und Rücksicht
					

Im Gunzesrieder Tal im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette wurden die ersten Schilder zur Besucherlenkung von Mountainbikern im sensiblen Naturschutzgebiet aufgestellt. Rolf Eberhardt (Geschäftsführer Naturpark Nagelfluhkette e.V.) stellte das Ergebnis des Projektes Besucherlenkung von Naturpark und...




					www.kreisbote.de
				



... und jetzt stell Dir noch ein Szenario vor, wenn es nicht positiv läuft... Da muss man nicht schwarzmalen. ... es wird konkret.


----------



## mw.dd (7. August 2020)

Anferd schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er gute positive Gründe, die wir nicht kennen.


Dann soll er sie äußern; auf Nachfrage sollte das ja kein Problem sein.


Anferd schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich auch jederzeit selbst was einfallen lassen und das dann viel besser machen. Auf auf ;-)


Ich weiß nicht, woher der Irrglaube kommt dass man erstmal etwas "viel besser machen" müsste um nach dem "warum" fragen zu dürfen. Das war (oder ist) aber eine DIMB-typische Einstellung, mit der man jede Art von Nachfragen abbügeln und bei Bedarf als persönlichen Angriff darstellen konnte.

Disclaimer: Ich schätze das, was @Sun on Tour tut.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. August 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann soll er sie äußern; auf Nachfrage sollte das ja kein Problem sein.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, woher der Irrglaube kommt dass man erstmal etwas "viel besser machen" müsste um nach dem "warum" fragen zu dürfen. Das war (oder ist) aber eine DIMB-typische Einstellung, mit der man jede Art von Nachfragen abbügeln und bei Bedarf als persönlichen Angriff darstellen konnte.
> 
> Disclaimer: Ich schätze das, was @Sun on Tour tut.


Sorry, worum geht es hier eigentlich?

Geht es darum, dass wir wachsam sein sollten, weil so in der Luft liegt, dass es zu drastischen Einschränkungen unserer Befahrungsrechte kommen könnte?

oder

Geht es darum, sich über die Qualität der Arbeit der Ehrenamtlichen in der DIMB auseinanderzusetzen?
(Die Legitimation hierzu spreche ich jedem ab, der sich nicht selbst mit einem ähnlichen unbezahlten Zeit- und Arbeitsaufwand für unsere Sache, das Mountainbiken einsetzt.)

oder

Geht es um eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Sinn und Zweck der DIMB?

oder

Geht es darum, in Abwesenheit sachlicher Argumente zu formalen Nörgeleien zu greifen (wie bei der Frage der "Im-Kreis-Verlinkung") ?

Lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. August 2020)

Jetzt kommen die ganzen DIMB Jünger aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und sehen das Abendland oder das Morgenland bedroht weil ein Häuslabesitzer nicht will das der Nachbar ständig durch sein Grundstück fährt um zur Garage zu gelangen.





__





						Presse : Pressemitteilungen aus dem Jahr 2020 - Kein gewohnheitsrechtliches Wegerecht aufgrund jahrzehntelanger Duldung durch den Nachbarn
					






					www.bundesgerichtshof.de
				




Ihr seid bestimmt alles ganz nette Leute, aber fantasiert euch doch bitte nichts zusammen. Das eine hat mit dem anderen so rein garnichts zutun.!!!!

Wegerecht im Wald, Wegerecht in Bebauungsgebieten sind zwei paar völlig andere Schuhe!!!


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. August 2020)

So ein Schmarrn, ähm Krampfgschmarri .
Es gibt derzeit kein Gerichtsurteil, das uns in Bayern sorgen machen müsste.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wer denkt die Grundbesitzer und Wegehalter wären die letzten zwei Jahre untätig gewesen, wird sich schon sehr bald getäuscht sehen...





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> So ein Schmarrn, ähm Krampfgschmarri .
> Es gibt derzeit kein Gerichtsurteil, das uns in Bayern sorgen machen müsste.


Was labert dann rum?


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2020)

Du hast natürlich Recht. Die Rechtslage ist auf unserer Seite und an der Rechtslage selbst wird sich so schnell auch nichts ändern und es ist wichtig, dass wir das auch so kommunizieren und unter den Mountainbikern bekannt machen, denn das sieht leider nicht jeder so.

Hier hatte ich schon mal vor knapp einem Jahr etwas in dieser Richtung geschrieben, damit Du weißt worum es mir geht:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... und dieses Selbstvertrauen könnten wir, unabhängig von der Formulierung der unzähligen Verhaltenshinweisen für Mountainbiker, demnächst schon gut gebrauchen.


Wir sind da ganz nah beieinander. Insoweit freut mich die Diskussion hier.

Einfach mal hier in diesen Podcast reinhören, wie wichtig dieses Wissen und Selbstvertrauen sind:
*Konflikte um Trails in Augsburg und anderswo*


----------



## LeFritzz (8. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Was labert dann rum?


Ich fasse jetzt mal die jüngsten Vorgänge in unserer näheren Umgebung zusammen:


Da wird ein Weg mit Baumstamm zugelegt, nachdem er vorher schon mehrfach mit Zweigen und Ästen versperrt wurde. Nachfrage bei dem Bürgermeister. "Der Förster teilt übrigens Ihre Rechtsauffassung nicht" wurde da geäussert. Im Gespräch mit dem Förster ergab sich dann, dass der Förster sehr wohl "meine", nämlich die der aktuellen Rechtslage entsprechende Rechtsauffassung teilt, nicht aber sein Vorgesetzter, der Herr. Dr. Pröbstle in Erlangen, welcher der irrigen Ansicht ist, MTB sei nur auf "offizielen Wegen" zulässig.
Sperrung des Kreuzweges an der Retterner Kanzel/Langen Meile. Inhaltlich absolut nachvollziehbar und in Ordnung. Rechtlich voll daneben (Verkehrsschild 254 auf Privatgrund, keine Verfügung nach Art. 28 Bay. Naturschutzgesetz).
Äußerungen der "Gebietsbetreuerin" hier im Forum hinsichtlich der Sperrung des Walberla aufgrund einer heute überaus fragwürdigen Verordnung aus dem Jahre 1987.
Anschreiben durch "Gebietsbetreuer" an verschiedene Biker, die Bilder/Videos im Internet stehen haben, in welchen diese auf angebliche Rechtswidrigkeiten hingewiesen werden, zu "Beratungsgesprächen" eingeladen werden, etc.
Kontrollen und Bussgelder im Tennenloher Forst, begleitet von einer Pressekampagne der Behörden.
Kampagne des Forchheimer Stadtförsters mit den bekannten Unwahrheiten, etc.

Die Häufung allein zeigt doch, dass hier etwas abgeht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich fasse jetzt mal die jüngsten Vorgänge in unserer näheren Umgebung zusammen:
> 
> 
> Da wird ein Weg mit Baumstamm zugelegt, nachdem er vorher schon mehrfach mit Zweigen und Ästen versperrt wurde. Nachfrage bei dem Bürgermeister. "Der Förster teilt übrigens Ihre Rechtsauffassung nicht" wurde da geäussert. Im Gespräch mit dem Förster ergab sich dann, dass der Förster sehr wohl "meine", nämlich die der aktuellen Rechtslage entsprechende Rechtsauffassung teilt, nicht aber sein Vorgesetzter, der Herr. Dr. Pröbstle in Erlangen, welcher der irrigen Ansicht ist, MTB sei nur auf "offizielen Wegen" zulässig.
> ...


Klar häufen sich die Vorgänge. Muss ja auch jeder immer dort hin wo die anderen auch sind.

Tourismus Gebiete einfach meiden zu bestimmten Zeiten.

Einfach dort fahren wo es keinen Nutzungsdruck gibt.






Zu Erlangen kann ich Dir nur sagen, wenn ihr euch nicht am Riemen reisst, dann gibt's dort auch bald Polizei Kontrollen im Meilwald.

Das Gebiet oben beim Bolzplatz, Stromhäuschen hat man den Bikern zu Verfügung gestellt, dort können Sie sich rein bauen was Sie wollen. Wenn man natürlich außerhalb des azsgewiesenen Arial auch noch buddelt braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn eben irgendwann eben mal alles dicht gemacht wird!

Der Pröbstle hat in der Fränkischen eine Jagdhütte zusammen mit seinem Kumpel  aus  Baiersdorf. Mit dem kann man sich recht gut unterhalten. Aber wie so oft, wie man in den Wald rein schreit, so kommts zurück. Und Jägersitze die Sprossen ansägen oder das Holz für Trail bauten verwenden gehört ebenfalls nicht dazu.

Geben und Nehmen, nicht immer nur Fordern und schimpfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (8. August 2020)

Hallo,


FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das Gebiet oben beim Bolzplatz, Strimhäuschen hat man den Bikern zu Verfügung gestellt, [...]


das stimmt nicht. Es gibt kein Gebiet, das irgendwem zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> [...] dort können Sie sich rein bauen was Sie wollen.


Auch das ist nicht richtig.
Ich weiß nicht, woher diese Informationen stammen, aber sie sind definitiv nicht korrekt.
Bei dem angesprochenen Gebiet ist es tatsächlich eher so, dass es immer wieder Anlaß für Streit ist.



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich außerhalb des azsgewiesenen Arial auch noch buddelt braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn eben irgendwann eben mal alles dicht gemacht wird!


Ein ausgewiesenes Areal gibt es nicht.
Desweiteren ist die aktuell immernoch vorherrschende Ansicht bei gewissen Gruppen (Forst, ...), dass wir Biker uns, sowohl im Meilweild als auch anderswo, bestenfalls auf Forstwegen oder irgendwelchen explizit erlaubten Wegen aufhalten dürften.
Es wäre also ein Trugschluß, als klassischer Trailbiker zu denken, alle Mountainbike-Kritik zielt nur auf angelegte Bauten und Trails ab. Dort ist nur der Hebel am einfachsten.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. August 2020)

static schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht. Es gibt kein Gebiet, das irgendwem zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.


Das sagt aber der Heinlein, der hat ne Zimmerei in Baiersdorf und ist 2.Vorstand der Jägerschaft Erlangen.
******
Fremdes Eigentum umgraben scheint aber recht beliebt zu sein...








						Zahl der Unfälle um 30 Prozent gestiegen: Radfahren ja, aber nicht querfeldein
					

Das Fahrrad ist derzeit für viele das Fortbewegungs- und Sportgerät der Wahl. Das hat Konsequenzen: Die Zahl der Radlunfälle steigt in einigen Gebieten an, so gab es am Mittwochabend im Mühlthal wieder einen schweren Sturz. Und Mountainbiker verstoßen bei manchen Touren gegen das Naturschutzgesetz.




					www.merkur.de
				




Genau das aber ist halt verboten im Wald sofern es nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. August 2020)

static schrieb:


> oder irgendwelchen explizit erlaubten Wegen aufhalten dürften.


Ja, das von mir angesprochene Gebiet. Einige der anderen Trails sind von Bikern erschlossen worden. Z.B. die Abfahrt links runter bevor es zur Blockhütte geht. Und da gibt es einige Abfahrten mehr im Meilwald die Biker angelegt haben.

Das geht halt einfach nicht. Da braucht man sich dann nicht wundern wenn man nicht erwünscht ist.


----------



## lowfat (8. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das sagt aber der Heinlein, der hat ne Zimmerei in Baiersdorf und ist 2.Vorstand der Jägerschaft Erlangen.


Die Geschichte ist nicht plausibel: Das Gebiet unterhalb Bolzplatz/Stromhäuschen ist Stadtwald. Die DIMB Erlangen ist mit der Stadt seit längerem um eine Lösung im (positiven!) Gespräch. Im Gespräch waren noch zu bauende Trails in der Rodelschneise. Meinst du dieses Gebiet? Selbst wenn ein Grundbesitzer nur duldet, was auf seinem Grundstück passiert, haftet er dafür. Waldtypische Gefahren ausgenommen. Kicker und Downhills sind kein waldtypischen Gefahren - also haftet der Grundbesitzer. Das gilt auch für die Stadt Erlangen. Wenn es eine offizielle Überlassung gäbe, würden da Schilder der Stadt Erlangen stehen, denn diese müsste für das haften, was irgendwelche Leute da unkontrolliert hinschaufeln. Was sie aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht tun wird. Wegen dieser Haftungsfragen gibt es am Rathsberg/Mailwald keine einfache Lösung und deshalb ist letzlich dort auch noch keine in Sicht.

Haftungsfragen sind auch der Grund, warum die Grundbesitzer die DH am Rathberg immer wieder zurückbauen und der Trail an der Pferdekoppel Rathsberg "gesperrt" wurde. Das ist ein Hotspot weil stadtnah und ideal für die Feierabendrunde. Leider gibts immer genügend Leute, wie meinen, sie müssten irgendwas in den Wald reinbauen. Das war in der Lockdownphase auch auf den Kalchitrails sehr auffällig. Das hat auch zu der erneuten Eskalation im Tenenloher Forst - speziell im Naturschutzgebiet -  geführt.

Der beste Rat für die Community ist tatsächlich, Hotspots und Stoßzeiten zu meiden. Ärger gibt's immer dort, wo zuviel los ist.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. August 2020)

lowfat schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist nicht plausibel


Wenn ich Ihn nächstes We sehe werde ich nochmal nachfragen. 




lowfat schrieb:


> Der beste Rat für die Community ist tatsächlich, Hotspots und Stoßzeiten zu meiden. Ärger gibt's immer dort, wo zuviel los ist.


?
Mein Reden.


----------



## scratch_a (8. August 2020)

lowfat schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist nicht plausibel: Das Gebiet unterhalb Bolzplatz/Stromhäuschen ist Stadtwald. Die DIMB Erlangen ist mit der Stadt seit längerem um eine Lösung im (positiven!) Gespräch. Im Gespräch waren noch zu bauende Trails in der Rodelschneise. Meinst du dieses Gebiet? Selbst wenn ein Grundbesitzer nur duldet, was auf seinem Grundstück passiert, haftet er dafür. Waldtypische Gefahren ausgenommen.* Kicker und Downhills sind kein waldtypischen Gefahren - also haftet der Grundbesitzer.* Das gilt auch für die Stadt Erlangen. Wenn es eine offizielle Überlassung gäbe, würden da Schilder der Stadt Erlangen stehen, denn diese müsste für das haften, was irgendwelche Leute da unkontrolliert hinschaufeln. Was sie aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht tun wird. Wegen dieser Haftungsfragen gibt es am Rathsberg/Mailwald keine einfache Lösung und deshalb ist letzlich dort auch noch keine in Sicht.
> 
> Haftungsfragen sind auch der Grund, warum die Grundbesitzer die DH am Rathberg immer wieder zurückbauen und der Trail an der Pferdekoppel Rathsberg "gesperrt" wurde. Das ist ein Hotspot weil stadtnah und ideal für die Feierabendrunde. Leider gibts immer genügend Leute, wie meinen, sie müssten irgendwas in den Wald reinbauen. Das war in der Lockdownphase auch auf den Kalchitrails sehr auffällig. Das hat auch zu der erneuten Eskalation im Tenenloher Forst - speziell im Naturschutzgebiet -  geführt.
> 
> Der beste Rat für die Community ist tatsächlich, Hotspots und Stoßzeiten zu meiden. Ärger gibt's immer dort, wo zuviel los ist.



Schade, dass sich dieser "Mythos" schon so in den Köpfen festgesetzt hat 
Da merkt man, was andauernde Wiederholungen vom Falschen bewirken können. Und das spielt natürlich gewissen Leuten, die uns nicht haben wollen, sehr gut in die Karten.

Wir waren heut den ganzen Tag im Hirschbachtal wandern. Wir haben kein einzigen Biker auf den wegen gesehen, Wanderer auch nicht sehr viele, obwohl sämtliche Parkplätze voll waren. Die Klettersteige dagegen waren alle sehr gut "besucht". Hatte ich ganz anders befürchtet. Im Nachhinein betrachtet wäre es sogar mit Rad absolut kein Problem gewesen (trotz vermuteten Hotspot, WE und super Wetter). Ist also nicht immer Vorhersehbar, wo es Ärger geben könnte und sollte man sich deshalb immer einschränken lassen? Klar, wir machen es auch. Aber das eigentliche Problem ist doch eher der Kopf/Erwartung/Haltung, nicht das bloße zusammenkommen von mehreren Menschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. August 2020)

> Desweiteren ist die aktuell immernoch vorherrschende Ansicht bei gewissen Gruppen (Forst, ...), dass wir Biker uns, sowohl im Meilweild als auch anderswo, bestenfalls auf Forstwegen oder irgendwelchen explizit erlaubten Wegen aufhalten dürften.


ja, nach meinung des unteren naturschutz darf man nur auf wegen radfahren, die in einer elektron katasterkarte eingetragen sind. besonders lustig, dass diese karte nicht öffentlich zugänglich ist :-D


> Bei dem angesprochenen Gebiet ist es tatsächlich eher so, dass es immer wieder Anlaß für Streit ist.


da hatten doch auch die NN vor nicht allzu langer zeit etwas geschriebselt von wegen wüstenähnlicher erosion und umfallenden bäumen.
aktuell sieht es da so aus, als ob der steinbruchbetrieb wieder aufgenommen wurde :-o . waren aber kinder, keine mtbler.


> Einige der anderen Trails sind von Bikern erschlossen worden. Z.B. die Abfahrt links runter bevor es zur Blockhütte geht.


wenn du das meinst, was ich denke, hat das der forst erschlossen: da wurde eine rückegasse lediglich "ausgebaut".


> Haftungsfragen sind auch der Grund, warum die Grundbesitzer die DH am Rathberg immer wieder zurückbauen und der Trail an der Pferdekoppel Rathsberg "gesperrt" wurde.


die sperrung des pferdekoppeltrails ist mir nicht verständlich (dort gibt es keinerlei künstliche hindernisse). das ist für mich reine willkür des grundbesitzers im einverständnis mit dem forst (die dort sogar kontrollieren).


> Der beste Rat für die Community ist tatsächlich, Hotspots und Stoßzeiten zu meiden. Ärger gibt's immer dort, wo zuviel los ist.


wie soll man in ER für eine feierabendrunde hot/problem spots oder stoßzeiten (feierabend halt) vermeiden? reichswald ist gesperrt, meilwald zerstückelt mit "unwillkommen" und "verboten" bereichen.


> Mit dem kann man sich recht gut unterhalten.


er ist sicher ein netter+höflicher mensch, aber macht sich zum handlanger der grundbesitzer.


----------



## lowfat (9. August 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich dieser "Mythos" schon so in den Köpfen festgesetzt hat
> Da merkt man, was andauernde Wiederholungen vom Falschen bewirken können. Und das spielt natürlich gewissen Leuten, die uns nicht haben wollen, sehr gut in die Karten.


Womit belegst Du konkret, dass das ein Mythos ist? Ich bin ja gerne bereit, dazuzulernen ;-



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenn ich Ihn nächstes We sehe werde ich nochmal nachfragen.


Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wem da angeblich etwas überlassen wurde. Derjenige müsste dann nämlich als Betreiber oder zumindest Haftende der Anlage auftreten.



2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> ja, nach meinung des unteren naturschutz darf man nur auf wegen radfahren, die in einer elektron katasterkarte eingetragen sind. besonders lustig, dass diese karte nicht öffentlich zugänglich ist :-D
> 
> die sperrung des pferdekoppeltrails ist mir nicht verständlich (dort gibt es keinerlei künstliche hindernisse). das ist für mich reine willkür des grundbesitzers im einverständnis mit dem forst (die dort sogar kontrollieren).
> wie soll man in ER für eine feierabendrunde hot/problem spots oder stoßzeiten (feierabend halt) vermeiden? reichswald ist gesperrt, meilwald zerstückelt mit "unwillkommen" und "verboten" bereichen.
> er ist sicher ein netter+höflicher mensch, aber macht sich zum handlanger der grundbesitzer.


Ja, da gibt es viele Widersprüche. Besonders im Tennenloher Forst. 

Und bei Deinem letzten Satz stimmer ich Dir auch leider zu.


----------



## scratch_a (9. August 2020)

lowfat schrieb:


> Womit belegst Du konkret, dass das ein Mythos ist? Ich bin ja gerne bereit, dazuzulernen ;-



Genau die Frage bzgl. Haftungsrisiko für Waldeigentümer wurde hier etwas länger diskutiert, weil dieses Argument der Haftung von einem Waldbesitzer auch uns entgegen gebracht wurde: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern.739850/page-7#post-16486787
Meine Frage dazu habe ich am 5.4.2020 auf Seite 6 gestellt, worauf dann einige Beiträge hin und her kamen. 

Ich gebe zu, dass das Thema etwas abstrakt und für mich sehr "trocken" ist. Deshalb finde ich es auch etwas mühevoll, sich damit intensiver auseinander zu setzen. Aber ich verfolge die Beiträge in diesem Thread z.B. von @Sun on Tour und @ciao heiko schon interessiert und lese immer wieder in diversen Threads bei OpenTrails. 
Im Endeffekt ist bei mir hängen geblieben, dass in erster Linie jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich und das Haftungsrisiko für Waldbesitzer eher relativ gering ist. Für "Downhillstrecken" ohne künstliche Bauten würde ich sogar soweit gehen und sagen, dass hier bei Unfällen der Waldeigentümer gar kein Risiko hat. Sogar für offensichtliche "Einbauten" besteht ja laut den dort verlinkten Gerichtsurteilen nicht automatisch ein Haftungsrisiko. Für mich macht es den Eindruck, als würde dieses Argument von bestimmten Interessensgruppen absichtlich unter die Leute gestreut, um die Waldbesitzer auf ihre Seite und gegen uns zu bekommen, nur um ihre eigenen Interessen besser durchsetzen zu können.


----------



## mw.dd (9. August 2020)

lowfat schrieb:


> Womit belegst Du konkret, dass das ein Mythos ist? Ich bin ja gerne bereit, dazuzulernen ;-







__





						Trail/Downhill Essen-Kettwig
					

Hallo zusammen,  weiß jemand warum die Downhill Strecke zwischen Kettwig und Hösel dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wurde? Bin hier seit über 15 Jahren gefahren und es gab nie Probleme. Falls ein Wiederaufbau geplant ist, würde ich gern mithelfen. Wünsche allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## ciao heiko (9. August 2020)

@scratch_a hat das richtig zusamengefasst.

Da ich das oft gefragt werde wiederhole ich es noch mal. Es gibt grundsätzlich eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht für Grundbesitzer. In der freien Natur und dem Wald haben wir aber eine wichtige Haftungserleichterung. Die Haftung ist nach §60 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz und §14 Bundeswaldgesetz ausgenommen für alle Gefahren, die sich aus der Natur ergeben oder mit welchen ein Nutzer rechnen muss. Dazu gehören auch selbst die üblichen Gefahren aus der Waldbewirtschaftung. Das Betreten des Waldes geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Die Landesgesetzgebungen betonen den Haftungsausschluß meist auch noch mal zusätzlich.

Eine Haftung besteht nur, bei Gefahren die sich nicht aus der Natur ergeben, und mit welchen ein Nutzer auch nicht rechnen muss, und die ein Waldbesitzer angelegt oder geduldet hat. Z.B. ein nicht markierter Weidedraht wäre ein typischer Fall.

Eine Haftung kann auch für Bauwerke oder Erholungseinrichtungen bestehen. Dieses Thema kommt auf bei Konstruktionen auf eigenmächtig angelegten Strecken. Dort wäre aber einzuwenden, dass ein Nutzer diese Konstruktionen freiwillig befährt und damit auf eigene Verantwortung. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, wo der Waldbesitzer wegen einer eigenmächtigen Konstruktion tatsächlich in eine Haftung gekommen wäre.

Theoretisch wäre es aber denkbar bei Konstruktionen Haftungsfälle zu konstruieren. Denn die Beurteilung der Haftung erfolgt immer im konkreten Einzelfall. Ich kann daher auch verstehen, wenn ein Waldbesitzer diese aus Sicherheitsgründen abräumt. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es auch nicht erlaubt ist eigenmächtig Konstruktionen in den Wald zu bauen.

Weitere Ausführungen, Leitfäden und Urteile dazu
https://www.waldsportbewegt.de/materialien/rechtsfragen/

Es gibt dort auch drei Leitfäden. Aus diesen geht hervor, dass Radfahren auf einem Waldweg keine anderen Haftungspflichten begründet. Auch nicht, wenn ein Weg für Mountainbiker ausgeschildert wurde. 

Wichtig ist dabei den Unterschied zu verstehen, dass es eine erweiterte Haftung in solchen Fällen geben kann, wenn es eine speziell gebaute MTB Strecke ist (Mit speziellen, gebauten Elementen, entsprechend beworben, als Erholungseinrichtung oder Sportanlage genehmigt, usw). 
Die Punkte zum Radfahren in den Leitfäden sind:

https://www.waldsportbewegt.de/file...rssicherungspflicht_der_waldbesitzer_x000.pdf (Punkt 2.3 und Punkt 2.5)
https://www.waldsportbewegt.de/file...eitfaden_Verkehrssicherungspflicht_201511.pdf (Punkt 2.4 und Punkt 2.5)
https://www.waldsportbewegt.de/fileadmin/content/pdf/Infosammlung-Natursport-2017.pdf (Punkt 4.4.2 und Punkt 4.4.3)

Aber auch zum Punkt, wann sprechen wir von einer dezidierten MTB Strecke und für welche konkreten Gefahren darauf kann eine Haftung bestehen, sind das bislang nur Einschätzungen in den Leitfäden. Hier werden sich im Laufe der Zeit noch Standards durch Gremien und Rechtssprechung etablieren müssen.


----------



## mw.dd (9. August 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Sportanlage


Welche MTB-Strecke (außer der in Stuttgart) wurde als "Sportanlage" genehmigt?
Gerne mit Auszug aus dem Genehmigungsschreiben.
Das sowas eine erweiterte Verkehrssicherungspflicht des Eigentümers/Betreibers begründet ist unstrittig, meine ich.

Wenn ich Grundeigentümer wäre hätte ich da auch keinen Bock drauf. Da sollen doch die Radfahrer lieber ein paar Rückegassen umgestalten, um sie ihren Bedürfnissen anzupassen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. August 2020)

Mal so quer eingeworfen in die Diskussion.

Merkt ihr eigentlich selbst nicht das derartige öffentliche Diskussionen nur in die Karten des Bikeschaukel fränkische Schweiz Projekt Befürworter
einspielen!?
Die ganze Diskussion total kontraproduktiv ist!?

Die Bikeschaukel Befürworter umgehen die ganzen Probleme nämlich in dem man die Leute einfach über langweilige Wege umlenkt und es als MTB Touren verkauft


----------



## ciao heiko (9. August 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Welche MTB-Strecke (außer der in Stuttgart) wurde als "Sportanlage" genehmigt?



Das Thema Sportanlage und Erholungseinrichtung kam gerade zu Corona Zeiten auf. Weil einige Strecken deshalb geschlossen wurden, weil sie als Sporteinrichtung angesehen wurden.

Laut Nutzungsbedingungen werden als öffentliche Sportanlage z.B. betrachtet :




__





						Nutzungsbestimmungen – Flowtrail Stromberg
					






					www.flowtrail-stromberg.de
				







__





						Nutzungsbedingungen - Flowtrail Bad Endbach
					

Im mittelhessischen Bad Endbach Backcountry wurde 2013 der DIMB Premium zertifizierte Mountainbike Flowtrail eröffnet.




					www.flowtrail-bad-endbach.de
				











						Nutzungsbestimmungen
					

für den Flowtrail Kreuzberg Zum vergrößern bitte Bild anklicken.




					flowtrail-kreuzberg.com
				







__





						Nutzungsbedingungen – Emser-Bikepark
					





					www.emserbikepark.de
				




Als öffentliche Erholungseinrichtung z.B.




__





						Trail-Rules Schaeffler MTB-Arena - Bikesport Sasbachwalden e.V.
					

Bitte respektiert unsere Trail-Regeln um Konflikte zu vermeiden und für ein gutes Miteinander aller Interessensgruppen zu sorgen.




					bikesport-sasbachwalden.de
				







__





						Flowtrail Bad Orb - Nutzungsbestimmungen
					

Flowtrail Bad Orb




					www.flowtrail-badorb.de
				




Die Strecken in Freiburg hingegen scheinen einfach nur Waldwege zu sein.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn ich Grundeigentümer wäre hätte ich da auch keinen Bock drauf. Da sollen doch die Radfahrer lieber ein paar Rückegassen umgestalten, um sie ihren Bedürfnissen anzupassen



Unabhängig von der Genehmigung ist es aber auch schon bei beschilderten Waldwegen die übliche Praxis, dass die Haftung für diese Wege per Gestattungsvertrag übertragen wird. z.B. bei MTB Touren.


			https://www.fahrradland-bw.de/fileadmin/user_upload_fahrradlandbw/Downloads/Regelwerke/Mountainbike-Handbuch-Baden-Wuerttemberg.pdf
		


Auch bei beschilderten Wanderwegen übernimmt die Gemeinde oder der Wanderverband die Haftung und Versicherung. Siehe z.B. die Rahmenvereinbarung zwischen DAV und BaySF.


			https://www.alpenverein.at/portal_wAssets/docs/berg-aktiv/wege_touren/wegehandbuch_digital.pdf


----------



## mw.dd (9. August 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Laut Nutzungsbedingungen


Deswegen fragte ich nach amtlichen Genehmigungsschreiben; ich glaube nämlich nicht, das solche Strecken eine baurechtliche Genehmigung als Sportanlage haben oder brauchen. 
Ganz im Gegenteil: das macht nur Probleme, die man nicht braucht. 
Es dürfte sich in den verlinkten Fällen im rechtlichen Sinn um Waldwege handeln.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. August 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Deswegen fragte ich nach amtlichen Genehmigungsschreiben;


Das sind genau die Fragen welchen es nachzugehen gilt. Das führt z.B. die oben zitierte Infosammlung Natursport aus. Als bauliche Anlagen können schon einfache Konstruktionen, Erdhügel oder selbst eine Betonröhre zum Wasserablauf gesehen werden. Nach den (16 verschiedenen) Landesbauordnungen sind solche kleinen baulichen Anlagen aber genehmigungsfrei. Trotzdem müssen diese Anlagen aber nach dem gängigen fachlichen Regelwerk gebaut sein. Die baurechtliche Genehmigung ist also keine Voraussetzung für die Einstufung der Haftung, sondern lediglich ein Indiz, welche Sicherheitserwartung ein Nutzer haben kann. Und wenn in den Nutzungsbedingungen geschrieben wird, dass es sich um eine Sportanlage handelt, dann kann sich ein Nutzer ggf. darauf berufen, dass die gängigen Normen für den Sportstättenbau eingehalten werden.

Unstrittig dürfte dabei sein, dass Konstruktionen sicher gebaut sein müssen und der Kontrolle bedürfen. Aber wie sieht es z.B. mit einer regelmäßigen Baumschau aus? Am Bsp des Trimm-Dich-Pfad wird ausgeführt, dass die Stationen einer erhöhten VSP unterliegen und damit eine Baumschau erfordern. Der Waldweg dazwischen aber als Waldweg gesehen wird. Das wird damit begründet, dass man den Nutzer ja einlädt, sich an einer Station länger aufzuhalten. Ähnlich wird das bei Ruhebänken und Schutzhütten gesehen.

Aber wie ist das bei einer MTB Strecke? Muss der Nutzer einer solchen Strecke mit heruntergefallen Ästen rechnen? Muss er damit rechnen, dass ihm ein Ast auf den Kopf fällt? Bislang wird von den Betreibern solcher Strecken aus Sicherheitsgründen eine Baumschau verlangt. Das muss eine fachkundige Person machen und die kostet Geld.

Oder wie sieht das mit Sturzräumen aus? Bei einem Waldweg muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich im Gelände gegen Äste, Bäume oder ein Böschung hinunter fallen kann. Bei einem Dirtpark, der als Sportanlage gilt, gibt es hingegen Empfehlungen zu Sturzräumen.








						Empfehlungen für Planung, Bau und Instandhaltung von Skate- und Bikeanlagen, 2016 (Download)
					

Die Empfehlungen beschreiben die Grundlagen und Anforderungen für Planung, Bau, Betrieb und Instandhaltung von Skate- und Bikeanlagen im Freien, insbesondere für folgende Roll- und Radsportgeräte: BMX-Bikes, Inlineskates, Mountainbikes, Skateboards.




					shop.fll.de
				




Da gibt es einfach noch einige offene Fragen und es wäre auch für die betreibenden Vereine gut, wenn sie wissen welche Pflichten sie haben. Dabei gilt aber, dass höhere Pflichten und Sicherheitsanforderungen auch dazu führen werden, dass Vereine nicht mehr in der Lage sind Strecken zu betreuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. August 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Aber wie ist das bei einer MTB Strecke?


Es gibt keine MTB Strecken im öffentlichen Wald. Zumindest keine legalen.
Was es gibt ist Duldung. 
Schmausenbuck gab es diese Duldung sehr lange. Wenns aber überhand nimmt und aus dem Ruder läuft ist halt mal Schicht im Schacht. Nicht für einzelne sondern für alle. Mitgefangen mitgehangen. 

Offizielle MTB Strecken gibt es im Bike Park oder Vereinsgelände etc. . Dort kann man jeweils in die AGB sehen.


----------



## scratch_a (9. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Mal so quer eingeworfen in die Diskussion.
> 
> Merkt ihr eigentlich selbst nicht das derartige öffentliche Diskussionen nur in die Karten des Bikeschaukel fränkische Schweiz Projekt Befürworter
> einspielen!?
> ...



Sorry, aber der einzige, der hier ständig kontraproduktive Beiträge bringt bist du!
Warum sollte eine sachliche Diskussion über Haftungsfragen den Befürworter der Bike-Schaukel in die Karten spielen? Sie sehen hier doch, dass sich nicht jeder mit solchen falschen Argumenten abspeisen und auf wenige Strecken verbannen lässt.



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Es gibt keine MTB Strecken im öffentlichen Wald. Zumindest keine legalen.
> Was es gibt ist Duldung.
> Schmausenbuck gab es diese Duldung sehr lange. Wenns aber überhand nimmt und aus dem Ruder läuft ist halt mal Schicht im Schacht. Nicht für einzelne sondern für alle. Mitgefangen mitgehangen.
> 
> Offizielle MTB Strecken gibt es im Bike Park oder Vereinsgelände etc. . Dort kann man jeweils in die AGB sehen.



Es gibt sehr wohl offiziell ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecken/Touren im öffentlichen Wald wie z.B. die Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Tour. 
Die Heumödern-Trails sind mit Sicherheit auch zumindest teilweise im öffentlichen Wald und die würde ich auch nicht als "Bikepark" betrachten, auch wenn ich selber noch nicht dort war.


----------



## static (9. August 2020)

Mountainbike-Rundkurs für Schwarzenbruck in Eigenregie
					

Foto: Stefan Zengerling   Seit Anfang Juli gibt es in der Gemeinde Schwarzenbruck einen Rundkurs für alle Mountainbiker. Doch wie kam es dazu? Stefan Zengerling, selbst begeisterter Mountainbiker, wollte sein Bike gerne auf einem Rundkurs fordern. Weite Touren oder Bikeparks mit riesigen...




					schwarzenbruck.de
				











						Herzlich Willkommen auf der Homepage Mountainbike Miltenberg
					

Wir sehen uns auf den Trails!



					www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de
				







__





						Flowtrail Bad Orb - Startseite
					

Flowtrail Bad Orb im Spessart




					www.flowtrail-badorb.de
				







__





						Flowtrail Eibelstadt
					

Video  zur Eröffnung des Flowtrails in Eibelstadt




					www.mtb-news.de
				











						Trailpark HeumödernTrails in Treuchtlingen - HeumödernTrails
					

Familienfreundlich Mountainbiken im Herzen Bayerns. Trails in versch. Leveln. Bike-Verleih, Fahrtechnikschule, Brotzeitstube und Unterkunft.




					heumoederntrails.de
				



...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. August 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr wohl offiziell ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecken/Touren im öffentlichen Wald wie z.B. die Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Tour.


Die Pegnitz Pottenstein Tour hat keinen offiziellen Charakter.

Die Beschilderungsart gibt es anderorts auch in der Fränkischen Schweiz, z.b. bei Weiglathal.

Und nicht alles was in bunten Bike Heftchen steht stimmt.

Offizielle sind Runden wie die von Heiligenstadt, Hollfeld etc. welche zu 99% Schotter und Flurwege sind.


----------



## scratch_a (9. August 2020)

Keinen offiziellen Charakter? Eigene Wegmarkierung (Grüner Biker), eigene Flyer, auf mehreren offiziellen Touristeninfos angepriesen. Noch offizieller geht es kaum. Wie die Beschaffenheit der ausgewiesenen Touren ist, ist doch in dieser Frage zweitrangig.
Und dann sagst du im selben Beitrag selber, dass es offizielle MTB-Runden gibt, die es deiner Ansicht nicht gibt. Tut mir leid, da bin ich raus.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> ... Tut mir leid, da bin ich raus.


Geh weiter, bleib do...
Sonst wird nur noch Abwegiges geschrieben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. August 2020)

Nur ganz kurz zur Haftungsfrage:
Wenn die Haftung für gebaute Strecken ein wichtiges Thema wäre, wären sämtliche Bikeparks in Deutschland bereits wegen der Versicherungsprämien pleite. Die Haftungsfrage kann man natürlich immer anführen... das zieht immer... wie man sieht.

Selbst wenn man von rechtlichen Dingen überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, so liest man doch ab und an, dass es einen auf diversen Strecken so zerlegt, dass es eine Nachricht wert ist. Eine viel größere Nachricht würde sich aber verbreiten - und dafür würden die Eigentümerverbände schon sorgen, wenn der Grundstückseigentümer dafür tatsächlich haften müsste.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz zur Haftungsfrage:
> Wenn die Haftung für gebaute Strecken ein wichtiges Thema wäre, wären sämtliche Bikeparks in Deutschland bereits wegen der Versicherungsprämien pleite. Die Haftungsfrage kann man natürlich immer anführen... das zieht immer... wie man sieht.
> 
> Selbst wenn man von rechtlichen Dingen überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, so liest man doch ab und an, dass es einen auf diversen Strecken so zerlegt, dass es eine Nachricht wert ist. Eine viel größere Nachricht würde sich aber verbreiten - und dafür würden die Eigentümerverbände schon sorgen, wenn der Grundstückseigentümer dafür tatsächlich haften müsste.


Sogar als "Halbjurist" muss ich Dir da vollständig zustimmen.

Was die "Bauten" angeht, spielt aber ja nicht nur die Haftungsfrage und Verkehrssicherungspflicht eine Rolle.
In einem "Wald" (was das eigentlich ist, darüber sind sich ja Forstamt, Grundeigentümer und Landwirtschaftliche Berufsgenossenschaft durchaus uneinig!) kann nur nach entsprechender "Umwidmung" geduldet werden, dass dort "Sportgeräte" errichtet werden. Eine solche "Umwidmung" erfordert aber die Ausweisung von "Ersatzflächen". Im Einzelfall sind die Förster aber durchaus bereit, etwas zu dulden, was noch irgendwie als "Weg" durchgeht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. August 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und dann sagst du im selben Beitrag selber, dass es offizielle MTB-Runden gibt, die es deiner Ansicht nicht gibt. Tut mir leid, da bin ich raus.


Falsch ausgedrückt.
Eine 5m breite Schotterpiste welche durch einen Wald führt ist für mich kein Weg im Wald da nachträglich hinzugefügt.

Wege im Wald sind bei mir naturbelassene Wege welche es schon eh und jeh gibt. Wege und Pfade welche von Wandervereinen ausgewiesen und von Wegewarten gepflegt werden.

Und wenn sich alle Institutionen an einen Tisch setzen würden dann wäre viele dieser Wege schon längst gesperrt für Radfahrer.

Manchmal ist es einfach besser die Klappe zu halten alswie schlafende Hunde zu wecken.

Ein altes Sprichwort besagt, wer viel frägt, läuft viel irr!

Einfach machen, sich so verhalten als wäre man garnicht dort gewesen und nicht jeden Weg namentlich oder via GPS Track an die grosse Glocke hängen ist immernoch die beste Lösung für alle Beteiligten. Das entzerrt das gesamte Problem.

Dafür brauchts keine DIMB etc.

Jeder einzelne der zu einer Hauptverkehrszeit an einem Hotspot aufhält weil er dem Herdentrieb folgt wird Teil des eigentlichen Problems. Der braucht garnicht rum Jammern.

Wir alle fahren nun mal gerne auf dem *Wanderweg*
mit Wegzeichen markierter *Fußweg! *








						Wanderweg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Im Prinzip ist dort Radfahren so als wenn man versucht nem Hund den Knochen wegzunehmen. Der knurrt dann auch.
Und wenns ganz blöd läuft dann schnappt er zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (10. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> In einem "Wald" (was das eigentlich ist, darüber sind sich ja Forstamt, Grundeigentümer und Landwirtschaftliche Berufsgenossenschaft durchaus uneinig!) kann nur nach entsprechender "Umwidmung" geduldet werden, dass dort "Sportgeräte" errichtet werden.


Auch bei der Frage der nötigen Umwidmung gibt es Ermessenspielräume. Eine Umwidmung ist nur notwendig, wenn der Wald seine Funktion nicht mehr ausüben kann. Erholung (auch sportliche Erholung) zählt aber auch als eine Waldfunktion.

Siehe AID Leitfaden. Zu Kletterwäldern z.B. wird ausgeführt, dass diese noch als Wald anzusehen sind, wenn sie nur auf kleiner Fläche sind. Bei den Trimm-Dich Pfaden oder kleinen Waldparkplätzen, dass diese im Waldbestand sind.
Demgegenüber vertritt der Autor aber auch, dass auf gewidmeten Wegen der Haftungsausschluß im Wald gelten kann. Die Frage der Widmung ist also nicht zwangsläufig haftungsrelevant, sondern vielmehr das tatsächliche Erscheinungsbild, dass sich einem Waldnutzer darstellt.


			https://www.waldsportbewegt.de/fileadmin/content/pdf/1588_2016_verkehrssicherungspflicht_der_waldbesitzer_x000.pdf
		


Man darf also davon ausgehen, dass die Standorte der einzelnen Trimm-dich-Sportgeräte nicht extra umgewidmet werden. Ähnlich bei der Vielzahl der aufgeführten Erholungseinrichtungen. Das sind ja z.B. auch Ruhebänke.
Und auch bei einer gebauten MTB Strecken ist es die Auskunft meines Kreisforstamtes, dass hier eine Umwidmung nicht notwendig ist. Obwohl die örtliche Strecke schon ordentlich geshapet ist und auch kleinere Konstruktionen enthält.

Es ist also möglich Sportgeräte im Wald auch ohne Umwidmung zu haben. Bei der Frage einer notwendigen Umwidmung kommt vielmehr darauf an, ob die Fläche soweit beeinträchtigt ist, dass sie die Funktion des Waldes nicht mehr ausüben kann. Nur wenn ich auf einer Fläche massiv eingreife, z.B. ein richtiger Waldspielplatz oder ein Dirtpark, dann werde ich eine Umwidmung in Betracht ziehen müssen.



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Dafür brauchts keine DIMB etc.



Bitte hier nachlesen wie viele gesetzliche Regelungen zur Einschränkung von Radfahrern auf genau diesen Wegen wir schon abgewendet haben.








						Projekte
					

Projekte bei Wegesperrungen, Gesetzesverschärfungen und Wegenetzen.




					www.dimb.de
				



Und in Bayern gab und gibt es auch Vorstöße, dass Radfahren auf den von dir genannten Wegen einzuschränken. Wir sind da im Hintergrund seit Jahren aktiv das abzuwenden. 








						Leitplanken beim Naturgenuss
					

„Leitplanken“ hatte der Oberallgäuer Kreistag gefordert, aber nicht zuletzt auch alle Betroffenen des aktuellen Mountainbike-Booms im Allgäu. Die zunehmende Mobilität dieser Naturnutzer hatte im vergangenen Jahr mehrfach für Zündstoff gesorgt.




					www.kreisbote.de


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. August 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Eine Umwidmung ist nur notwendig, wenn der Wald seine Funktion nicht mehr ausüben kann. Erholung (auch sportliche Erholung) zählt aber auch als eine Waldfunktion.


Kann der Wald selbst schon lange nicht mehr. Schau dir die Wälder an. Dunkelgrün, Borkenkäferbefall, Buchdrucker, Stammfäulnis etc..


----------



## scratch_a (10. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Falsch ausgedrückt.
> Eine 5m breite Schotterpiste welche durch einen Wald führt ist für mich kein Weg im Wald da nachträglich hinzugefügt.
> 
> Wege im Wald sind bei mir naturbelassene Wege welche es schon eh und jeh gibt. Wege und Pfade welche von Wandervereinen ausgewiesen und von Wegewarten gepflegt werden.



Was für dich persönlich Wald ist und was nicht, spielt absolut keine Rolle.
Selbst naturnahe Wege gibt es nicht schon immer, sondern bildeten sich irgendwann aus diversen Gründen oder wurden bewusst angelegt. Auch heute werden noch hin und wieder solche Wege neu angelegt. Vielleicht solltest du dich in deiner im Übermaß vorhandenen Freizeit auch als Wegewart versuchen und so deinen Teil als Radfahrer beitragen.




FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Und wenn sich alle Institutionen an einen Tisch setzen würden dann wäre viele dieser Wege schon längst gesperrt für Radfahrer.
> 
> Manchmal ist es einfach besser die Klappe zu halten alswie schlafende Hunde zu wecken.
> 
> ...



Zum Glück haben viele Wanderer/Verantwortliche nicht solch eine konservative Meinung/Ansicht und wissen, dass ein markierter Weg genauso mit dem Rad befahren werden darf und wird. Die Zeiten, in denen man einfach stillschweigend alles aussitzen hat können, sind so langsam aber sicher vorbei. Dazu können inzwischen (auch bewusst falsche) Informationen viel zu schnell und zu leicht geteilt werden, um dem ganzen zu entkommen. So eine naive Einstellung könnte uns mal auf die Füße fallen. Man muss auch nicht immer aktiv im Vordergrund stehen, oft reicht es ja auch, dass man wachsam im Hintergrund bleibt und immer mal wieder auf die Finger schaut/klopft.

Nicht alle Menschen sind in der glücklichen Lage, sich seine üppige Freizeit komplett flexibel gestalten zu können. Diese Hauptverkehrszeiten gibt es eben aus verschiedenen Gründen und auch die Leute, die nur ein kleines Zeitfenster haben, sollten auch das Recht haben, sich an den schönsten Plätzen aufzuhalten. Dass das Problem dann vom Kopf/Erwartung/Haltung ("nur ich darf hier sein, alle andere stören und müssen weg") anfängt, habe ich bereits letzte Seite geschrieben. Aber so eine arrogante Haltung "selber Schuld, brauchen nicht Jammern" ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht die Lösung.


----------



## Anferd (10. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Falsch ausgedrückt.
> Eine 5m breite Schotterpiste welche durch einen Wald führt ist für mich kein Weg im Wald da nachträglich hinzugefügt.
> 
> Wege im Wald sind bei mir naturbelassene Wege welche es schon eh und jeh gibt. Wege und Pfade welche von Wandervereinen ausgewiesen und von Wegewarten gepflegt werden.
> ...



Es ist nicht jeder wie du. Es hat aber jeder das gleiche Recht auf sein Leben, seinen Sport und seine Meinung wie du. Denk darüber bitte  mal in Ruhe nach, bevor du deine nächsten Generalvorwürfe formulierst.

Und jedes mal, wenn du du wieder überzeugt schreibst „so einfach ist das, einfach machen nur halt richtig“, arbeiten im Hintergrund die verschiedenen Lobbys und ein weiterer Schachzug findet statt. 

Dir wünsche ich neben etwas Wohlwollen für deine Mitmenschen, dass dein Arbeitszeitmodell und Wohnort deine ganz persönliche Lösung fürs Radeln weiterhin ermöglicht. Und sich bloß nichts drumherum ändert an Gesetzen, Sonstige Nutzung der Wälder usw. usf.

Allen anderen wünsche ich die Umsetzung der DIMB Ziele. Eine saubere Anerkennung und Gleichstellung mit anderen Waldnutzern und das finden guter lokaler Kompromisse mit allen Beteiligten. So dass wir auch im Urlaub einfach ein paar gute Trails finden können und uns nicht verstecken müssen. Das ist dann auch robust gegen Veränderungen - und kann natürlich nur das Ergebnis von guter politischer Arbeit sein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. August 2020)

Anferd schrieb:


> Eine saubere Anerkennung und Gleichstellung mit anderen Waldnutzern


Gleichstellung ist meistens schlecht, siehe z. B. E Bike vs Fahrrad. 
Wenn man einen Fahrradfahrer  dem Fußgänger gleichstellt hat man das perfekte Chaos. 
Du und auch einige andere seht immer nur was ihr wollt, aber nicht was dieses gewollte im großen Ganzen auslösen würde! 
Dann ist bei der breiten Masse der Respekt vor Fussgängern auf Null reduziert. So wie es ist, ist der Faktor halt auf ein paar Honks reduziert. 

Das E Bike genauer genommen  E MTB ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. 

Man wird nie Alle Interessengruppen auf einen Nenner bringen. 

Schon alleine deswegen nicht weil jedes Bundesland innerhalb Deutschlands sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Nur beim Bussgeldkatalog sind sich alle einig. ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. August 2020)

Schon allein wenn ich sowas lese:


> Eine junge Radlerin beschwert sich zum Beispiel, dass solche Schilder oft sehr unvermittelt plötzlich auf den Wegen stehen. Wenn so ein Schild gleich am Anfang einer Strecke stehe, dann suche sie sich einen anderen Weg, aber meist werde zu spät ausgeschildert: "Wenn ich den Weg schon fahre und komme mitten im Gelände an das Schild, hier geht es nicht weiter, dann ist das schwierig, weil dann müsste ich querfeldein ausweichen, was ich auch nicht will, weil es ja geschützte Bereiche sind. Oder wenn die Alternative ist, dass ich 300 Höhenmeter zurückschieben muss, dann tut es mir leid, dann geht es nicht anders".


Meine Güte, dann schiebt man halt 300hm mal zurück. Deswegen geht die Welt auch nicht unter.









						Wem gehört der Wald: Konflikt zwischen Freizeit und Waldarbeit
					

In den Wäldern sind immer mehr Wanderer, Jogger oder Mountainbiker unterwegs. Im Corona-Sommer, wo viele daheim Urlaub machen, nimmt dieser Trend noch zu. Dabei kommt es immer öfter zu Konflikten bei der Waldarbeit, zum Beispiel bei Holzfällarbeiten.




					www.br.de
				




Auch was ganz nettes aus dem Nachbarbundesland. 








						Heidelberg: Mountainbiken auf einem Viertel des Waldwege-Netzes erlaubt - Heidelberg - Nachrichten und Aktuelles - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

Wem gehört der Wald? - Immer wieder geraten Wanderer und Radfahrer in Konflikt




					www.rnz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (11. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Gleichstellung ist meistens schlecht, siehe z. B. E Bike vs Fahrrad.
> Wenn man einen Fahrradfahrer dem Fußgänger gleichstellt hat man das perfekte Chaos.


Beides ist die aktuelle Rechtslage, die Du oben noch verteidigt hast.
... und diese sorgt nicht für Chaos, sondern für Frieden.
Deshalb ist es in Bayern trotz der vielen Menschen, die es gerade derzeit in die Natur zieht, ruhig und nahezu konfliktfrei. Sobald eine Gruppe bevorzugt wird, ist das vorbei. Dann wird man erst sehen, was wirklich Konflikte sind - dann werden wir Krieg auf den Wegen erleben, auf der einen Seite die Grundbesitzer, Wanderer und Naturschutzranger und auf der anderen Seite der Erholung suchende Radfahrer, respektive Mountainbiker, der sich ebenfalls zu Recht in der Natur aufhält - das wird kein Spaß - für niemanden.

Die Natur und der Wald sind kein rechtsfreier Raum und deshalb mache ich nochmal Werbung hierfür:





Der Mountainbiker wird daran erinnert, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer wissen, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben. Es könnte tatsächlich so einfach sein...

P.S.: Die zu Recht errichteten Absperrungen bei Waldarbeiten sind selbstverständlich zu respektieren - auch am Wochenende. Ich denke, da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. August 2020)

Der Präsident des DAV sieht es wohl ganz genau so:

Auch wenn tatsächliche Auseinandersetzungen die Ausnahme seien, appelliert der DAV-Präsident Josef Klenner an die Mountainbiker*innen: "Nehmt Rücksicht auf die, die zu Fuß unterwegs sind, und fahrt nicht querfeldein!" Gleichzeitig nimmt Klenner auch die Fußgänger in die Pflicht. Gelassenheit und Toleranz seien jetzt von allen Beteiligten gefragt: "Wir sind eine Bergsportgemeinde. Respekt voreinander gehört zu unserem Grundverständnis."








						Volle Berge: DAV appelliert an Mountainbiker: "Nehmt Rücksicht"
					

Mehr Menschen als normalerweise sind diesen "Corona-Sommer" in den Bergen unterwegs. "Die Berge sind voll", meint der Deutsche Alpenverein (DAV). Das birgt eine ganze Menge Konfliktpotenzial.




					www.all-in.de


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der Präsident des DAV sieht es wohl ganz genau so:
> 
> Auch wenn tatsächliche Auseinandersetzungen die Ausnahme seien, appelliert der DAV-Präsident Josef Klenner an die Mountainbiker*innen: "Nehmt Rücksicht auf die, die zu Fuß unterwegs sind, und fahrt nicht querfeldein!" Gleichzeitig nimmt Klenner auch die Fußgänger in die Pflicht. Gelassenheit und Toleranz seien jetzt von allen Beteiligten gefragt: "Wir sind eine Bergsportgemeinde. Respekt voreinander gehört zu unserem Grundverständnis."
> 
> ...





			https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/rosenheim-stadt/wilde-wanderer-radl-rambos-sind-sperrungen-region-rosenheim-einzige-ausweg-13824913.html


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/rosenheim-stadt/wilde-wanderer-radl-rambos-sind-sperrungen-region-rosenheim-einzige-ausweg-13824913.html


Auf Facebook:
*DIMB IG Chiemgau/ BGL fühlt sich optimistisch.*

Wir von der DIMB IG Chiemgau/ BGL fühlen uns dazu verpflichtet mit unseren Aktiven hier in Region zu einer konstruktiven und nachhaltigen Verbesserung der angespannten Lage beizutragen. 
So war eine Vertreterin unserer IG am 7. Juli zu einem persönlichen Gespräch beim Bürgermeister der Gemeinde Bad Feilnbach und anschließend auf der Gemeinderatssitzung eingeladen. Für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen möchten wir uns recht herzlich bedanken und freuen uns weiterhin auf eine erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit ?
DIMB - Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V.
Open Trails


----------



## mw.dd (12. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> So war eine Vertreterin unserer IG am 7. Juli zu einem persönlichen Gespräch


Was wurde denn besprochen und mit welchem Ergebnis?


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. August 2020)

Die Anwesenden konnten sich, soweit mir erzählt wurde, von der Kompetenz der DIMB, insbesondere als tatsächlicher Problemlöser überzeugen und man ist sehr an dieser Beschilderung interessiert:


----------



## mw.dd (12. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> man ist sehr an dieser Beschilderung interessiert:


Finde ich prinzipiell auch nicht verkehrt. Kritik im Detail: Das Schild wendet sich an Fußgänger und Radfahrer, stellt da aber nur Regeln für Radfahrer dar.
Wäre nicht ein einfaches "Nehmt Rücksicht aufeinander" angebrachter?


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. August 2020)

Das ist Kritik auf hohem Niveau. Gleichwohl fordert das Schild zu einem "respektvollen Mitienander von beiden Seiten" auf, was sehr wohl auch den Fußgänger anspricht und in die Pflicht nimmt. 

Selbstverständlich hast Du Recht, dass für Fußgänger im Wesentlichen - mal abgesehen vom Wegegebot - die gleichen Regeln gelten. Nachdem es aber ein "DIMB-Schild" ist, ist es verständlich, dass es sich hinsichtlich der Regeln vorrangig an Radfahrer richtet.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Gleichwohl fordert das Schild zu einem "respektvollen Mitienander von beiden Seiten" auf, was sehr wohl auch den Fußgänger anspricht und in die Pflicht nimmt.


Vollpfosten bleibt Vollpfosten, das ändern auch keine Schilder! 

Sieht man bei uns in der Fränkischen seit Corona Zeiten recht gut. 
Betrifft jetzt zwar nicht R & W aber z. B. K wie Kletterer. Die Campieren überall mit ihren alten Kübeln, egal ob da ein Schild steht oder oder nicht. Hinterlassen ihren Müll. Die ganz harten schüren dann noch Feuer im Wald oder packen den Holzkohle Grill aus.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2020)

Die "Vollpfosten" machen je nach Quelle ca. 2 - 4 % aus und dürften sich in allen Bevölkerungsgruppen so in etwa wiederfinden. Deshalb ist es wichtig darauf hinzuweisen, dass man wegen ein paar Deppen nicht alle anderen Vernünftigen gleich mit in Sippenhaft nimmt. So äußerte sich auch das Verwaltungsgericht Münster (Urteil vom 19.09.2005, 7 K 1509/02) zu einer Wegesperrung einmal wie folgt:
*„Gelegentliche Missbrauchsfälle rechtfertigen es nicht, ..... die Betretungs- und Befahrensrechte gänzlich auszuschließen." *

P.S.: Es käme ja auch keiner auf die Idee eine Straßen für Autofahrer zu sperren, auch wenn dort regelmäßig Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungs-Schilder nicht beachtet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.m. murdock (13. August 2020)

Ohne damit was wirklich neues zu schreiben, bin ich auch der Überzeugung, dass es nichts bringt den Kopf in den (fränkischen) Sand zu stecken und zu hoffen das es vorbei geht; denn das wird es nicht.

Mountainbiken (mit all seinen Facetten) ist Breitensport.

Damit bleibt es im Blick der Medien, der Behörden und nicht zuletzt der Bevölkerung.

Lokale Hetz-Kampagnen - und resultierende Wegsperrungen - kann man bereits bereits seit Jahren in ganz D-Land beobachten. Dass sich diese vor allem in der Nähe von Ballungsgebieten häufiger zeigen, liegt einfach am zunehmenden Nutzungsdruck im "im Wald", durch alle Nutzer in diesen Gebieten.

Das wir es in Franken (also Bayern) "noch" vergleichsweise gut haben, sollte uns nicht dazu bringen diesen Zustand als selbstverständlich anzusehen.
Viel mehr gilt es, meiner Meinung nach,  stets den Zustand zu verteidigen und wenn möglich sogar zu verbessern.

Da es sich, wie geschrieben, um eine globalere Aufgabe handelt ist eine Organisation wie die DIMB, genau so wie beispielsweise der DAV oder sogar der ADFC sicherlich hilfreich.
Natürlich können auch kleine Vereine viel erreichen (Stuttgart, Freiburg etc.) - eben mit ungleich höherem Aufwand für den einzelnen.

Nicht organisierte Einzelne haben aber nirgends Gewicht; bei keiner Regierung, keinem Amt, Förste oder Grundbesitzer - auch dass haben die letzten Jahre gezeigt und das müssen wir ganz schnell lernen.



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die "Vollpfosten" machen je nach Quelle ca. 2 - 4 % aus [...]



Da ich in Diskussionen diese Argument auch gelegentlichanbringe, würden mich deine Quellen hierzu interessieren.

Mit Dank und Gruß.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2020)

Das letzte Mal fand ich es im Münchener Merkur vom 07.07.2020:
Das Potenzial, Regeln zu ignorieren, ist laut Bossert ziemlich gering. Nach seinen Erfahrungen seien die allermeisten Mountainbiker zugänglich. Lediglich vier Prozent seien nicht erreichbar. Was Josef Faas vom Naturschutz am Landratsamt bestätigte: „Der Prozentsatz ist nach unserer Erfahrung seit Jahren konstant...",

das erste Mal fand ich es in der Gesetzesbegründung zur Novellierung des BayNatSchG 1998.
Der Bayerische Staatsminister Dr. Goppel (Umweltministerium) zur Begründung des BayNatSchG 1998 über das Mountainbiken:
"Ich will ausdrücklich betonen, daß es sich um Ausnahmen handelt. Es geht nicht um eine Generalschelte. Es geht um die 2, 3 oder 4%, die alle anderen in Verruf bringen."

Insofern bestätigt sich die Aussage der Prozentsatz bliebe konstant.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal fand ich es im Münchener Merkur vom 07.07.2020:
> Das Potenzial, Regeln zu ignorieren, ist laut Bossert ziemlich gering. Nach seinen Erfahrungen seien die allermeisten Mountainbiker zugänglich. Lediglich vier Prozent seien nicht erreichbar. Was Josef Faas vom Naturschutz am Landratsamt bestätigte: „Der Prozentsatz ist nach unserer Erfahrung seit Jahren konstant...",
> 
> das erste Mal fand ich es in der Gesetzesbegründung zur Novellierung des BayNatSchG 1998.
> ...


Ich halte weder den Merkur noch die Bayr. Staatsregierung für eine tragfähige Quelle.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich halte weder den Merkur noch die Bayr. Staatsregierung für eine tragfähige Quelle.


Da möchte ich nicht widersprechen.

Man muss da auch einfach im Blick haben, dass viele Mountainbiker, die sich absolut nichts zu schulden kommen lassen, aus dem Blickwinkel mancher Interessengruppen bereits zu den "schwarzen Schafen" zählen. Man denke hier nur an das, was manche über die "Eignung" von Wegen fabulieren.

Insoweit dürfte die Zahl derer, die sich tatsächlich nicht an die Regeln halten noch deutlich niedriger sein. Jetzt können aber die angeführten 2 - 4% schon keine relevante Größe sein, die Einschränkungen von Grundrechten für eine überweltigende Mehrheit rechtfertigen würde.

Letztlich bestätigen die angeführten Zahlen nur das Fazit von Hans-Joachim Schemel und Wilfried Erbguth im Handbuch Sport und Umwelt (3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, Seite 342, 343) "_Mountainbiken gehört zu den umweltfreundlichsten Sportarten. Der in der öffentlichen Diskussion vielfach erweckte Eindruck, die Mountainbikefahrer seien „Naturzerstörer“, entbehrt jeglicher sachlicher Grundlage._” ist das Fazit von Hans-Joachim Schemel und Wilfried Erbguth im Handbuch Sport und Umwelt (3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, Seite 342, 343).


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> P.S.: Es käme ja auch keiner auf die Idee eine Straßen für Autofahrer zu sperren, auch wenn dort regelmäßig Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungs-Schilder nicht beachtet werden.


Da liegst Du aber falsch! Der Würgauer Berg wurde für Motorradfahrer gesperrt weil sich einige regelmäßig daneben benommen haben. (beliebte Applauskurve) 








						Würgauer Berg: Fahrverbot für Motorräder auf beliebter Strecke ist rechtens
					

Das zeitweise Fahrverbot für Motorräder am Würgauer Berg nahe Scheßlitz im Landkreis Bamberg ist rechtmäßig. Dies teilte der Verwaltungsgerichtshof in München mit. Ein Motorradfahrer hatte gegen die Sperre Beschwerde eingelegt.




					www.infranken.de


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Letztlich bestätigen die angeführten Zahlen nur das Fazit von Hans-Joachim Schemel und Wilfried Erbguth im Handbuch Sport und Umwelt (3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, Seite 342, 343) "_Mountainbiken gehört zu den umweltfreundlichsten Sportarten. Der in der öffentlichen Diskussion vielfach erweckte Eindruck, die Mountainbikefahrer seien „Naturzerstörer“, entbehrt jeglicher sachlicher Grundlage._” ist das Fazit von Hans-Joachim Schemel und Wilfried Erbguth im Handbuch Sport und Umwelt (3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, Seite 342, 343).


20 Jahre alte Bücher, Papier ist geduldig. Der Knecht des Schriftstellers.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> 20 Jahre alte Bücher, Papier ist geduldig. Der Knecht des Schriftstellers.


Dann halt was Aktuelleres.

Der bekannte Heimatpfleger Georg Friedrich Stubenrauch (zuletzt zitiert in Maurers Alpenkrimi "Schwindelfrei ist nur der Tod") erwähnt in seiner "Kriminaltypologie der Bayrischen Stämme" zwar den Oberbayern als typischen Strassenräuber, Mauteinnehmer und Wilderer, den Franken in seiner intellektuellen Feingliedrigkeit als Trickbetrüger, Kartenzinker und Millipantscher, den gutmütigen, wenig beredten Oberpfälzer ausschliesslich als Grenzsteinversetzer, etc.; keinen der Bayrischen Stämme erwähnt er aber als notorischen Schnellfahrer.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Da liegst Du aber falsch! Der Würgauer Berg wurde für Motorradfahrer gesperrt weil sich einige regelmäßig daneben benommen haben. (beliebte Applauskurve)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist nicht wirklich vergleichbar. ich kenne den würgauer berg nicht, aber bei der beliebten applauskurve am feldberg im taunus waren es halt auch die rettungs-sanis leid, jedes WE einen von der straße zu kratzen.
wenn also die wenigen mtb-"rowdies" in großer regelmäßigkeit sich selbst oder unbeteiligte fußgänger ins KH schießen würden, wäre die diskussionsgrundlage anders bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. August 2020)

Studie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. August 2020)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> das ist nicht wirklich vergleichbar. ich kenne den würgauer berg nicht, aber bei der beliebten applauskurve am feldberg im taunus waren es halt auch die rettungs-sanis leid, jedes WE einen von der straße zu kratzen.
> wenn also die wenigen mtb-"rowdies" in großer regelmäßigkeit sich selbst oder unbeteiligte fußgänger ins KH schießen würden, wäre die diskussionsgrundlage anders bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 525135 (14. August 2020)

Betrifft das irgendwie (E)MTB-Fahrer?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. August 2020)

Die Berge sind voll: Wanderer und Mountainbiker kommen sich ins Gehege - idowa
					

Es kam, wie es kommen musste: Die Berge sind voll, meldete am Dienstag der Deutsche Alpenverein (DAV). Viele Auslandsurlaubsziele werden immer noch als Risikogebiete behandelt und auch von Reisen in...




					www.idowa.de
				












						Mountainbiker und Wanderer kommen sich ins Gehege
					

Eigentlich ist es verboten, trotzdem fahren viele Mountainbiker über kleine Wanderwege. Das gibt Ärger, die Stadt Spaichingen hat schon Ideen für eine Lösung.




					www.schwaebische.de


----------



## Anferd (14. August 2020)

@FrankoniaTrails

Du schriebst davon, selbst einen Verein zu gründen in Konkurrenz zum DIMB. Beschreibe doch mal bitte, wie mit oder ohne DIMB deine angestrebte Lösung aussehen würde für das aktuelle Dilemma, dass die MTBer mehr und sichtbarer werden und die anderen Naturnutzer (z.B. Wanderer und Bodenbesitzer/Förster/Jäger) auf klare Regeln zu ihren Gunsten hinarbeiten.
Am besten frei von der Seele weg und ohne rhetorische Kniffe. ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. August 2020)

E Biker ausschließen löst die Hälfte der Probleme. Über die Haltung zum E sollte die DIMB als allererstes mal scharf nachdenken. 









						Mit Akku überrollen Mountainbiker immer mehr Natur
					

Die Coronakrise hat einen beispiellosen Run auf die heimische Natur ausgelöst. Tiere und Pflanzen bekommen vor allem den Boom bei E-Bikes zu spüren. Die Fahrer sind auch in den Kasseler Bergen kaum zu bremsen.




					www.hessenschau.de


----------



## Deleted 525135 (14. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Die Berge sind voll: Wanderer und Mountainbiker kommen sich ins Gehege - idowa
> 
> 
> Es kam, wie es kommen musste: Die Berge sind voll, meldete am Dienstag der Deutsche Alpenverein (DAV). Viele Auslandsurlaubsziele werden immer noch als Risikogebiete behandelt und auch von Reisen in...
> ...


Liest du nur die Überschriften oder soll ich jetzt ein Abo bei den Provinzblättern abschließen um mir den Quatsch reinzuziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 525135 (14. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> E Biker ausschließen löst die Hälfte der Probleme.


Dich auszuschließen vermutlich die andere Hälfte.
Oder war es ein fränkisches Bier zu viel dass du so nen Stuss verzapfst und den Müll der Restauranttesterin Sonja Süss hier verlinkst?


----------



## Deleted 525135 (14. August 2020)

Gelöscht, da doppelt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. August 2020)

Anferd schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails
> 
> Du schriebst davon, selbst einen Verein zu gründen in Konkurrenz zum DIMB. Beschreibe doch mal bitte, wie mit oder ohne DIMB deine angestrebte Lösung aussehen würde für das aktuelle Dilemma, dass die MTBer mehr und sichtbarer werden und die anderen Naturnutzer (z.B. Wanderer und Bodenbesitzer/Förster/Jäger) auf klare Regeln zu ihren Gunsten hinarbeiten.
> Am besten frei von der Seele weg und ohne rhetorische Kniffe. ?


Ich Gründe überhaupt keinen Verein. Vereinsheimerei war noch nie mein Ding!

Ich Pflege lieber persönlichen  Kontakt zu den örtlichen Jägern, Wegewarten und dem Forstamt.

Eine Hand wäscht die andere.

Wenn dort allerdings Karawanen auf den Wegrln unterwegs wären, weil man alles mit jedem teilen muss, dann wäre bestimmt bald Schicht im Schacht.

Morgen gemütlicher Abend mit dem Heinlein in seiner Jagdhütte, während ihr auf die Jäger schimpft.

Merkst den Unterschied?

So, und ez geh ich zum Hollerbusch, Wirtshauskärwa


----------



## scratch_a (14. August 2020)

Ich hoffe, dass du dann auch so konsequent bist und nur da fährst, wo du dann alle Jäger/Förster/Wegemeister persönlich kennst, auch am Rothaarsteig. Ansonsten wäre das ja quasi Heuchelei.


----------



## Anferd (14. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich Gründe überhaupt keinen Verein. Vereinsheimerei war noch nie mein Ding!
> 
> Ich Pflege lieber persönlichen  Kontakt zu den örtlichen Jägern, Wegewarten und dem Forstamt.
> 
> ...


Ja, ich merke den Unterschied. Ich frage mich schon seit Tagen in einer morbiden Faszination, wieso du mit deinen Nebelkerzen, Spitzen gegen den DIMB, Unsinnsbehauptungen und Logikfehlern ("Kompromiss mit Wanderern gibt das reinste Chaos") mehrere Leute beschäftigst wie der beste Troll.

Es ist reiner Egoismus gepaart mit einem Händchen für Komminikation. Das ist ein ganz interessantes Angriffsmuster auf den DIMB und allgemein friedliche Lösungen: Aus den eigenen Reihen der MTBler die Radler mit Einzelbeispielen als marodierende Horde darstellen. Den DIMB sowohl für seine Ausrichtung, als auch für seine selbstverständlich langsames Lösungstempo kritisieren. Alle Erklärungen zur guten und nötigen Kommunikationsarbeit einfach wegwischen. Angestrebte Wegekompromisse unsinnig als "perfektes Chaos" einordnen. Bist gleichzeitig gegen die unwissenden MTB-Anfänger und gegen Aufklärung und Deeskalation durch DIMB Schilder. Argumentierst diffus davon weg, als MTBer geschlossen aufzutreten.

Du optimierst halt für dich selbst. Deine Nische ist perfekt getroffen - mit den Sherrifs per du, die guten Trails vor der Haustür, Möglichkeit zum Fahren außerhalb der Stoßzeiten. Du kannst bei jedem größeren Kompromiss fast nur verlieren, während Wanderer und die Mehrheit der MTBer gewinnen und klare Verhältnisse haben. *Für dich wäre eigentlich eine Eskalation und Sperrungen das beste. Merkt man an deinen Beiträgen. *Du kommst schon durch - und teilen musst du dann garnicht mehr. Lass dir gesagt sein: Das wird nicht klappen. Wir werden langfristig anerkannt werden, vernünftig teilen und so selbstverständlich wie die beliebten Wandervereine werden. Mit guten Lösungen und schönen, unversteckten Trails im Wald wie in vielen anderen Ländern.

Daneben sprichst du natürlich auch Wahres aus. Der aktuelle Trend zum E-Mofa übt einen erheblichen Zusatzdruck aus und bringt oft keine gute (Konsum)Mentalität mit. Auch kann es wirklich sein, dass z.B. enge (Mittel)Gebirgswege bei allgemeiner Überlastung kritisch beäugt werden. Über die beste Rangehensweise kann man sich hier berechtigt streiten. Der eine wird die Mofafahrer ausschließen, zerfastert damit aber jede größere Diskussion und erhöht die Aufwände und Hemmschwelle für z.B. eine Kommune, das Gespräch mit "den MTBern" zu suchen. Ich persönlich favorisiere immer Verbündete und Schulterschluss zu haben, um dann mit einer gut hörbaren Stimme freundlich-bestimmt aufzuklären und Kompromisse zu suchen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. August 2020)

@Anferd: A bisserl lang für "... mag halt keine anderen Radlfahrer."


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. August 2020)

Anferd schrieb:


> Ja, ich merke den Unterschied. Ich frage mich schon seit Tagen in einer morbiden Faszination, wieso du mit deinen Nebelkerzen, Spitzen gegen den DIMB, Unsinnsbehauptungen und Logikfehlern ("Kompromiss mit Wanderern gibt das reinste Chaos") mehrere Leute beschäftigst wie der beste Troll.
> 
> Es ist reiner Egoismus gepaart mit einem Händchen für Komminikation. Das ist ein ganz interessantes Angriffsmuster auf den DIMB und allgemein friedliche Lösungen: Aus den eigenen Reihen der MTBler die Radler mit Einzelbeispielen als marodierende Horde darstellen. Den DIMB sowohl für seine Ausrichtung, als auch für seine selbstverständlich langsames Lösungstempo kritisieren. Alle Erklärungen zur guten und nötigen Kommunikationsarbeit einfach wegwischen. Angestrebte Wegekompromisse unsinnig als "perfektes Chaos" einordnen. Bist gleichzeitig gegen die unwissenden MTB-Anfänger und gegen Aufklärung und Deeskalation durch DIMB Schilder. Argumentierst diffus davon weg, als MTBer geschlossen aufzutreten.
> 
> ...


Das einzige was zählt, die Anwendung funktioniert nicht nur in Österreich sondern überall an jedem Ort auf der Welt! 




__





						BBS  | Verhaltenskodex
					






					bikebergsteigen.org
				






> *Verantwortliche Nachbereitung*
> Eine geglückte Tour erfreut uns lange. Gerade wenn noch einsame Regionen der Alpen erkundet werden, ist es wichtig bei einer allfälligen Publikation dazu beizutragen, dass das auch so bleibt. Gegen eine Schilderung einer Tour und die Veröffentlichung von Fotos ist nichts einzuwenden.
> Im Text ist jedoch auf genaue geografische Bezeichnungen und Ortsangaben zu verzichten*. Um einsame Gebiete zu bewahren, gehören genaue Ortsbezeichnungen (bei Fotos mit Wegmarkierung diese retuschieren oder sie nicht veröffentlichen), Koordinatenangaben, GPS-basierte Daten jeglicher Art (weder GPX, KML, KMZ u.ä., noch in Bilder eingebettete Koordinaten) nicht veröffentlicht.
> Dadurch wird die Bildung allfälliger ‚Moderouten‘ verhindert. Dies ist ein wirkungsvoller Beitrag zur Erhaltung der Natur und dem Verhindern von Wegeschäden und Konflikten mit Wandersleuten.


Mal drüber nachdenken!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. August 2020)

Anferd schrieb:


> Kompromisse zu suchen.


Kompromisse taugen nichts. Diese Mittelwege sind schlicht ausgedrückt Blödsinn. Findet einen Konsens!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. August 2020)

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema



			Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Gelöscht, da doppelt


Bitte den drüber auch noch löschen, da überflüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

